# Naruto Chapter 627 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Predict Away


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Apr 3, 2013)

ALLIANCE VS MADARA, OBITO AND JUUBI YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Finally these horrid flashbacks end.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2013)

Next homage talks


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> ALLIANCE VS MADARA, OBITO AND JUUBI YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Finally these horrid flashbacks end.



You wish, we still have two Hokage to go.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 3, 2013)

Flashback starts all over again.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> You wish, we still have two Hokage to go.



2?
there is Minato only + the next chapter is the last one on the volume 
so yes, he should end whatever he want to say in the next chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato will probably tell Sasuke the truth about the Kyubi incident. Chapter ends with Sasuke making his decision about what to do.


----------



## MugiwaraInvincible (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I think we're going to have at least 2 more chapters of Hokage speeches.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 3, 2013)

flashbacks ova!!!

sasuke still chooses the darkside. for now


----------



## vered (Apr 3, 2013)

finally something about the tablet.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2013)

vered said:


> finally something about the tablet.



Madara said it last chapter 
Sasuke only has EMS (Like Madara in that time) So he should not be able
to read anything more.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato talks about Kyuubi attack, basically confirming Obito is a troll.

I think next chapter is the last one in this volume, so I am guessing Kishi will finish it with a cliffhanger about Sasuke's decision/Hokages' fate.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 3, 2013)

Doubt Minato will get to say much given that he probably doesn't have that much of a backstory involving the Uchiha. Tobirama has given his two cents, and Hiruzen already laid out the details of the Massacre.

Probably going to stretch things so Sasuke has to (dramatic music) make his decision at the end of the chapter. Except we won't actually know it until (dramatic music) the following chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> 2?
> there is Minato only + the next chapter is the last one on the volume
> so yes, he should end whatever he want to say in the next chapter.



I forgot Hiruzen was technically already asked something. 

I really don't think whatever Sasuke asks Minato is going to be answered in a single chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 3, 2013)

Sasuke makes his decision.

Hopeful return to Naruto/Mads.


----------



## Annabella (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the chapter will focus on Minato confirming the details of the kyuubi attack and perhaps telling Sasuke where all the Uchiha were during that time. Hopefully we'll know Sasuke's final decision at the end of the chapter or at the start of the new volume.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 3, 2013)

vered said:


> finally something about the tablet.



This. Sasuke will probably try to read it with his Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. Then he'll try to awaken Rinnegan.

Also, lots of Hokage chat. Minato might finally get some focus.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 3, 2013)

Next chapter: Minato praises Itachi as surpassing him


----------



## oblivion186 (Apr 3, 2013)

finally minatoo will talk, and back to juubi


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 3, 2013)

*Chapter 627 Prediction:*   The Darkness of the Leaf

Inspite his story, Sasuke knows there is more to the story that is being let on.  The real purpose of Madara's attack - the darkness.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Minato will probably tell Sasuke the truth about the Kyubi incident. Chapter ends with Sasuke making his decision about what to do.


That would be shitty if that is all minato tells sasuke


----------



## Ben B (Apr 3, 2013)

Hiruzen and Tobirama each answered their respective questions in less than 2 chapters, Minato will likely be done before the end of the volume (I doubt he will get a flashback considering that we already had the kyuubi attack flashback), with the last chapter of the volume being a cliff-hanger of Sasukes decision.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 3, 2013)

This volume may well be longer than 10 chapters. Itachi-Sasuke fight volume had like 12 chapters, the one with Kabuto's flashback had 11; so Kishi prolongs it when he thinks it's needed.


----------



## Pams (Apr 3, 2013)

Kishi's probably gonna finish the talk with the Hokages first before he switches back to the battlefield. I hope for no more flashback chapters. There is a chance we will find out what Sasuke's decision is but maybe that'll come up in the next, next chapter. However, there's not much for Minato to say. I doubt he will tell Sasuke the love story between him and Kushina. Just a mini reveal about masked tobi guy who attacked the village years ago. Then some golden lessons. I wonder if Orochimaru will release his hold on the other Hokages after.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato learns Obito's situation.

KISHI PLZ KISHI PLZ


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato says some stuff. 

Chapter ends on an ambiguous note about whether or not the kages are going to be freed (of their own will or by Orochimaru) to head to the battlefield. Good chapter and volume cliffhanger. 

Or Tobirama flashback.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2013)

Hashirama leaves to fight Madara


----------



## takL (Apr 3, 2013)

ohana posted the preview

'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2013)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> 
> 'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'



Well isn't this quick


----------



## Annabella (Apr 3, 2013)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> 
> 'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'


Already  

I hope Sasuke will decide to go to the battlefield. I want him to speak to Edo Madara next


----------



## takL (Apr 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Well isn't this quick



yea  

oh well hopefully hashirama wont be released yet but goes there with sasuke and have madara explain the vote fight.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2013)

Madara would completely ignore Sasuke upon seeing Hashirama


----------



## Rose (Apr 3, 2013)

I will say this in every prediction thread; cliffhanger before golden week is Sasuke and co. arrive at the battle field, so most readers have to wait 2 agonizing weeks to see everything unfold. Oh his answer wont be shown until he reaches the battlefield. So according to that perdiction next chapter will cover Minato and them getting out of there, then the next two (or one chapter depending on when golden week starts)chapter after that some dilemma popping up on the battlefield like where everyone or at least Naruto is in dire situation and end that chapter off with the Hokages coming in to save butts.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 3, 2013)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> 
> 'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'



so it seems minato won`t take long. if they will even talk


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato's answer which leads to Volume 66 starting with another seven chapters of flashbacks. 

But probably a short answer into a scene transition. Edo Hokage to the battlefield perhaps.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 3, 2013)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> 
> 'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'


finally! 

I expect Minato, Sasuke attempting to read the tablet and making a decision, all next chapter


----------



## Okodi (Apr 3, 2013)

Let's get ready to rumble! Now they will discuss the actual story and Sasuke will give his view on it all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 3, 2013)

man, the golden week will the a torture


----------



## Abz (Apr 3, 2013)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> 
> 'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'



that's all ohana is good for now lol  ...but man she was quick


anyone wonna go ta'local pub for a celebration 'Flashbackathon' has ended


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn it Sasuke, read Rikudou's tablet, and read it now.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 3, 2013)

We're probably going to get something from Minato. Then it *has* to be something from the tablet, otherwise there is no reason for Sasuke and co to go there.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 3, 2013)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> 
> 'Sasuke finally found/came up with his answer!! where is he heading for!?'



That's kinda fast  I wonder what will Minato tell him


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2013)

Minato clears up the events of the night the Kyuubi attacked, Sasuke puts the pieces together and realizes Tobi's actions lead to the Uchiha being framed for his own deeds. 

I don't see exactly why Sasuke would read the tablet unless just to confirm if what he heard from Hashirama's flashback is true regarding the text. And he won't be getting the Rin'negan (for now at least) unless he has Senju cells inside him, which so far nothing points to it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 3, 2013)

I doubt that Sasuke is getting away from there without reading what he can from the tablet, there is a reason why they are doing it there in the first place. Remember? "the place where all secrets slumber", like Orochimaru said.

Also, Madara simply mentioned something from it, what should make Sasuke curious about the whole thing.


----------



## Njaa (Apr 3, 2013)

As others have already said, minato mentions the masked man being behind the kyubi attack and perhaps the uchiha absence that night. Sasuke mulling over all of the information with the ending of the chapter going something like this.

Penultimate page. 
Sasuke: "i have made my decision but before we leave there is something i must do" then he activates EMS and goes to read the tablet.
Last page goes back to the juubi fight for a nice cliffhanger.

I really doubt we'll know what the tablet says until both sasuke and madara talk since they are the only ones who have read it (i could be wrong but i don't remember obito mentioning he has read it). With an eventual flashback to what the tablet says further down the line, when sasuke and naruto have their fight.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 3, 2013)

My Review of the Recent Naruto Chapter:
[YOUTUBE]r2P9OuA_UtM[/YOUTUBE]

How exactly did Madara survive?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope color pages come soon...



Jeαnne said:


> I doubt that Sasuke is getting away from there without reading what he can from the tablet, there is a reason why they are doing it there in the first place. Remember? "the place where all secrets slumber", like Orochimaru said.
> 
> Also, Madara simply mentioned something from it, what should make Sasuke curious about the whole thing.



Well if he does it I doubt he'll be able to decypher more than Madara did in the flashback, he'll read the same thing with his EMS. He would just confirm what he heard from Hashirama's story. (Unless he matches it up to the first time he read it following Itachi's instructions after the massacre and finds something new by joining the pieces).

Still not seeing how he'll get the Rin'negan now. And I don't think he needs it, there's a reason Madara has been using that doujutsu the whole time since being brought back, Kishi will focus on the EMS through Sasuke, on his EMS.

Not sure why many have decided to brush off his EMS and are just waiting to see him get Rin'negan, going back on the logic used on why Madara was not using his own EMS and that it would be up to Sasuke to show it's power. It baffles me honestly.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 3, 2013)

I predict ,, minato gonna do some blah blah, at last ! 
sasuke's final decision. 

minato will tell sasuke that he's his father.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 3, 2013)

Hopefully no flashback. Minato can talk, but let the talk end in that very same chapter. And leave at least the opening thoughts from Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> man, the golden week will the a torture



Damn it.

Completely forgot about Golden Week. When is it exactly? I hope Sasuke at least begins reading Rikudou's tablet before then.

Damn it all to hell.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hope color pages come soon...



The fact that they haven't been announced, when the next chapter is supposed to be the last of the volume judging by the preview, is weird.
Has there ever been a vol. without them?


----------



## Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Minato will finally get his turn to talk


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe we'll see what Minato has to say about the whole situation and something about what Sasuke wants to do now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 5, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Maybe we'll see what Minato has to say about the whole situation and something about what Sasuke wants to do now.


Like, for instance, Sasuke's parents. Sasuke did not know them as an adult and only knew about what he saw. If not, oh well, opportunity missed.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 5, 2013)

Sasuke replies to the very last panel of 626 and says "Like Naruto and I" leading to a confrontation between Yondaime and Sasuke with Minato saying something like "I know you are one of Konohas children, but anyone who dares hurt my son I will show no mercy", or tell Sasuke "anyone who goes against Naruto is designed to fail".    Sasuke replies "What do you know of Naruto?"  Minato replies "He is my son".  Sasuke's surprised face.  "Why would you put a monster inside your son that is being hunted down as we speak?"


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 5, 2013)

predict: Sasuke vs 4 kages.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 5, 2013)

wait...why would Sasuke fight them?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 5, 2013)

I predict Tobirama wondering if he can go kill madara now, before Sasuke asks for his flashback.


----------



## Klue (Apr 5, 2013)

Forget Minato. Start reading the tablet Sasuke, at once.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Forget Minato. Start reading the tablet Sasuke, at once.



Madara already did. 
What the point of saying the same thing twice?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 7, 2013)

How many times have we seen the Uchiha Massacre, again?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 7, 2013)

Minato will reveal he has the Yin-part if Kybuui chakra still in him. And now he has reached an even greater level then prime Hashirama


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think it's Minato's turn to talk yet. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2013)

the next kage tells his story. for minato i think he will just tell sasuke tobi was the one who attacked the village and oro tells him his former students is tobi. doubt the information in the tablet will be explained yet not until sasuke get the rinnegan so it can all be read.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Apr 7, 2013)

First chapter of a 5-chapter Tobirama flashback


----------



## navy (Apr 7, 2013)

Minato is going to tell Sasuke to stop being angry and find a bitch to fuck.



featless said:


> First chapter of a 5-chapter Tobirama flashback



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> How many times have we seen the Uchiha Massacre, again?



We  have seen it in different perspective. However, that table suppose to have the same text
so there is not anything different to add.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Madara already did.
> What the point of saying the same thing twice?




Madara mentioned something that is written there, and didnt even explain the context.

What we should actually expect is know exacly what is written there and understand the context , so yeah, there is a reason why they are there in the first place.

The tablet mentioned the Juubi, the ability to control the kyuubi and now we know that it talked about a god divided in yin and yang searching for balance. We know things written there but we have yet to know the full context and why it was left for them in the first place.











Anyway, i dont think that we will get any more flashbacks, we are not supposed to have Sasuke talking with each of them about their versions, but making his questions(what is a village, what is a shinobi), so he has almost everything answered already by Hashirama alone. He already made his questions about Itachi so what we are lacking is "what am I".


----------



## Final Jutsu (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope Hashiramas story is done and not many pages are spent on it.  The flashbacks were a letdown overall.  I really dislike how greatly hashirama and madaras relationship parallels naruto and sasuke.  Save us Minato.


----------



## Abz (Apr 7, 2013)

we'll get one hell of an answer from Sauce..that will leave us all dumb founded


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> Hope Hashiramas story is done and not many pages are spent on it.  The flashbacks were a letdown overall.  I really dislike how greatly hashirama and madaras relationship parallels naruto and sasuke.  Save us Minato.



didnt we already know this because of their fight at the vote and them being compared to each other


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 7, 2013)

I predict Tobirama will get pissed off at whatever Sasuke has to say about Hashirama's love story. Then shit will hit the fan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> Hope Hashiramas story is done and not many pages are spent on it.  The flashbacks were a letdown overall. * I really dislike how greatly hashirama and madaras relationship parallels naruto and sasuke*.  Save us Minato.



Kakashi warned us 400 chapters ago.


----------



## Abz (Apr 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kakashi warned us 400 chapters ago.



Dat Kakashi


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2013)

I was re-reading the chapters where Sasuke talked with Orochimaru...Sasuke said that he wanted to know everything about _this_ from them. Now that we know that "them" are the Hokages, what would be "this"?

Thats why I think that the scroll is not talking about the Hokages themselves, but the information there mentions that the Hokages "know everything". But, about what? Sasuke said that he didnt know much about "this", so the "this" must be mentioned in the scroll too.

Orochimaru said _"...everything...? You dont have to worry about it...you are just a kid after all"._

Now, looking back, it makes sense why Kishi showed Sasuke questioning why Orochimaru wanted to destroy the leaf. I bet that Orochimaru's reasons to destroy the leaf will have something to do with "this".

We know that Orochimaru knew that whatever it is, its something that a child shouldnt be worried about. Then we have Sasuke thinking exacly about what Itachi told him:

_"More than anyone else I treated you like a child...I never believed in your strenght...but now I think that...you probably would have been able to change our father and mother...and the Uchiha clan..."_

And then Sasuke said that he was not a kid anymore, and that he could not afford to be a kid anymore.

Considering what he said after: _"I want to know what it was that began all *this*..."_

I am sure that he couldnt be talking about this stuff only by reading a scroll that mentions how to unseal the hokages from the death god. The scroll might at least mention some kind of issue/belief/message on it, there must be a context to all this. 

Orochimaru said that they would go to the place where all secrets slumber, and now we know that its the room where the tablet is, what makes me link the "this" mentioned in the scroll directly to what might be written in the tablet.


*Spoiler*: _moar_ 



People jumped the gun and simply assumed that the scroll is about the Hokages, when not even Suigetsu expected the Hokages to be revived, and he was the one who said that they would be able to take control of the war with it. Why would they go to the nakano temple room so? What would make Sasuke believe that they should go there to edo the kages?

Maybe the fandom is missing the bigger picture. The Uchihas made their reunions in the nakano temple room for a reason...what Itachi told them during their conflict, could address to a conflict related to their own beliefs regarding the path for peace/balance, what Madara mentioned to Hashirama. Itachi was talking about the fact that they were all about the clan and that it was limiting their capacity...and then he came to the point that he decided to do everything by himself. When you look at all this, they seem to be moved with the same thing in mind. Madara, Obito, Itachi...their behavior and plans are not coming from nowhere, and i bet that Orochimaru will be put in the same category soon.


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeanne, hawt and interesting.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 7, 2013)

I predict Sasuke says 'I've decided what to do' but doesn't elaborate. Cue to the alliance. One volume from now, Sasuke arrives on the battlefield.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I predict Sasuke says 'I've decided what to do' but doesn't elaborate. Cue to the alliance. One volume from now, Sasuke arrives on the battlefield.


i would personally go to Japan to shoot Kishi


----------



## Recal (Apr 7, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I predict Sasuke says 'I've decided what to do' but doesn't elaborate. Cue to the alliance. One volume from now, Sasuke arrives on the battlefield.



You know, I have a feeling he's going to do that too.  Kishi loves having Sasuke play the mysterious wildcard. If the secrets of the tablet and Sasuke's final goals are revealed, then it's definitely the beginning of the end of the manga. It must be near the end, though, because Kishi's already working on Mario, so if it's the end of the manga, what's the point of Sasuke remaining mysterious?  As far as his goals are concerned, he's got to make a decision and make a move soon.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 7, 2013)

I have figured it out, Madara's mangekyou ability is Izanami, you know how in japanese mitology she dies and her husband Izanagi goes to the underworld to fetch her and halfway out he looks back and realizes she's a maggoty rotten form of his former wife.

Well Madara will be sort of like that, it will allow him to sort of revive, like a Yomi yomi no mi embedded in his eyes!


----------



## bill1228 (Apr 7, 2013)

In response to "What am I?", Minato will tell Sasuke that his mother Mikoto was not only a friend of Kushina, but her cousin as well.  Making Mikoto part Uzumaki, which would give Sasuke Senju DNA.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 7, 2013)

Sasuke: What am I?
Minato: Actually, you're my son... 17 years ago, well... my wife was out for a mission, your father too... So I and your mother met by chance one night and...well...9 months later you were born.... So you're Naruto's half brother. ^___^ 
Sasuke: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 7, 2013)

^
lol  I wish it could happen just for the NF shitsorm and no other reason


----------



## MS81 (Apr 7, 2013)

bill1228 said:


> In response to "What am I?", Minato will tell Sasuke that his mother Mikoto was not only a friend of Kushina, but her cousin as well.  Making Mikoto part Uzumaki, which would give Sasuke Senju DNA.


I bet some silly shiiet will happen like this too...smh I hope Hiruzen will tell Sasuke how he got his name and what it means.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 7, 2013)

bill1228 said:


> In response to "What am I?", Minato will tell Sasuke that his mother Mikoto was not only a friend of Kushina, but her cousin as well.  Making Mikoto part Uzumaki, which would give Sasuke Senju DNA.


Where is your racial segregation now???


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2013)

bill1228 said:


> In response to "What am I?", Minato will tell Sasuke that his mother Mikoto was not only a friend of Kushina, but her cousin as well.  Making Mikoto part Uzumaki, which would give Sasuke Senju DNA.


that would be some epic trolling 



Recal said:


> You know, I have a feeling he's going to do that too.  Kishi loves having Sasuke play the mysterious wildcard. If the secrets of the tablet and Sasuke's final goals are revealed, then it's definitely the beginning of the end of the manga. It must be near the end, though, because Kishi's already working on Mario, so if it's the end of the manga, what's the point of Sasuke remaining mysterious?  As far as his goals are concerned, he's got to make a decision and make a move soon.



he could make him have a goal that keeps him in the middle , if he decides to become the third side, he will remain a mystery, because we will have to wait and see how he would deal with both sides to archieve what he wants.


----------



## auem (Apr 7, 2013)

only fate Sasuke can 'grasp' outright if he wants  is Sakura's tit.....

i am expecting some  lecture on Uchihas by Tobirama this chapter...i have no idea what Hiruzen and Minato can say to him though....Sasuke may want to read the tablet again(this time with greater eye power) and then find his answer....so many possibilities at this moment...


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol, expecting tobirama to make an appearance


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm expecting Oro to chime into how Madara was revived.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm expecting Oro to chime into how Madara was revived.



I think oro was the one who made clone hashirama for madara which might explain why he knew so much about the obito's plans


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2013)

I expect Minato to start talking with an amazing volume cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## Recal (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he could make him have a goal that keeps him in the middle , if he decides to become the third side, he will remain a mystery, because we will have to wait and see how he would deal with both sides to archieve what he wants.



Good point. I forgot about the whole third side thing Kishi mentioned not that long ago.  

I hope this is what Kishi goes for.  I like Sasuke playing the wildcard. It suits him.  I would also laugh like a fucking drain if Sasuke was the one who ended up achieving peace for Konoha.  All Naruto's hard work and i) Sasuke comes back to Konoha with Oro on his own, and ii) takes a previously unforeseen third way and fixes everything.  

(The ninja world achieving peace will be more likely a combination of what Naruto and Sasuke work towards independently, but still...)


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 8, 2013)

Minato talks about Tobi which makes Sasuke connect the dots about Tobi. The chapter ends in a cliffhanger with Sasuke's answer which is to fight Madara and Obito

Which is what the majority is predicting.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasuke asks Minato a question, Minato answers.  Sasuke has a revelation, the Hokages are itching to get to the battlefield, Suigetsu is still pissing himself and the chapter ends on a cliffhanger - what will Sasuke's answer be?

Unless Sasuke's answer is given at the end of the chapter, then the NF goes down for a short while and the mods try to keep everyone under control, Sasuke fans will talk about "THE FEELS " and everyone else will be like "THIS IS BULLSHIT WORST CHAPTER EVER GRRR" or "AMAZING BEST CHAPTER EVER YAY" or somewhere in the middle.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I expect Minato to start talking with an amazing volume cliffhanger at the end.



Minato - Sasuke, I have to tell you the truth...

Sasuke - "!?" 

Minato - *You* are the chosen one!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Minato - Sasuke, I have to tell you the truth...
> 
> Sasuke - "!?"
> 
> Minato - *I am your father! *



Fixed!


----------



## Recal (Apr 8, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Minato - Sasuke, I have to tell you the truth...
> 
> Sasuke - "!?"
> 
> ...



Fixed again.


----------



## Abz (Apr 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lEUYyHdBMQA[/YOUTUBE]

^


I expect some sort of emo moment from Sauce...and confusion and Minato looking good ....


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> Fixed!



So Minato will turn the Hiraishin into a lightsaber somehow?


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I expect Minato to start talking with an amazing volume cliffhanger at the end.



Minato " I am itachi's father !!!"
Sasuke " are you my father too? "
Minato " kid, I am am already a father to one 16 year old loser "


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> So Minato will turn the Hiraishin into a lightsaber somehow?



Nope. He'll just Hiraishin-vader him.... 



Edit: notice that I chose a pic with a blond headed and a black headed guys for the realism...


----------



## mayumi (Apr 8, 2013)

Minato: Sasuke, Kushina is your father. 
And so you love tomatoes because of that.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2013)

Fuck Minato; we don't need to hear from him for now. Sasuke needs to stop wasting my time with these silly questions and read Rikudou's tablet already. Look deep within yourself, all of you agree.

Even Addy.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fuck Minato; we don't need to hear from him for now. Sasuke needs to stop wasting my time with these silly questions and read Rikudou's tablet already. Look deep within yourself, all of you agree.
> 
> Even Addy.



What would you do if he only reiterated everything Madara said last chapter. xD


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fuck Minato; we don't need to hear from him for now. Sasuke needs to stop wasting my time with these silly questions and read Rikudou's tablet already. Look deep within yourself, all of you agree.
> 
> Even Addy.



i wont lie. at first, i was thinking that......... but then, we saw what madara read.............. generic peace bullshit 

I expect more yin yang bullshit from it or something equally boring or we already knew. 

quote this if you want


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 8, 2013)

I predict 17 pages of Sakura.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 8, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I predict 17 pages of Sakura crying for her Sasuke-kun.



Slightly fixed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 8, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I predict 17 pages of Sakura.



Why just Sakura?

Gives us pairings Kishi. SasuSaku or NaruSaku or NaruHina fanservice. Or even better...some serious implications for all 3 pairings in the same chapter

These forums just beg for a pairing war. It has been too peaceful with just power related threads.

BLOOD MUST FLOW!!!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 8, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Why just Sakura?
> 
> Gives us pairings Kishi. SasuSaku or NaruSaku or NaruHina fanservice. Or even better...some serious implications for all 3 pairings in the same chapter
> 
> ...



Because that's the only way to defeat Madara. After seventeen pages of Sakura Madara will lose the will to continue in his undead state and choose the release of death over an Eternal Sakura.

And because it would completely kill the telegram section for a week.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)

We've had a clusterfuck with pairings like, a month ago. Enough of that for now.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> We've had a clusterfuck with pairings like, a month ago. Enough of that for now.



Didn't you know? Pairings are like the autumn sky.


----------



## Annabella (Apr 8, 2013)

I think "what am I?" is a question Sasuke needs to answer himself after all the Hokage are done talking and he's read the Tablet. The answer to that will indicate what he plans on doing next.



Naymles said:


> [YOUTUBE]lEUYyHdBMQA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ^
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> What would you do if he only reiterated everything Madara said last chapter. xD



I'd kill you, Addy, and everyone else here. 



Addy said:


> i wont lie. at first, i was thinking that......... but then, we saw what madara read.............. generic peace bullshit
> 
> I expect more yin yang bullshit from it or something equally boring or we already knew.
> 
> quote this if you want



Generic bullshit? No, unacceptable. That stone tablet is where all the secrets sleep. 


Kishi wouldn't.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2013)

If Sasuke decides to be Hokage he will have to go through Naruto first.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 8, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> If Sasuke decides to be Hokage he will have to go through *Konoha, as well as the other Kages.* first.



Fixed for you, bro.


----------



## Recal (Apr 8, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> If Sasuke decides to be Hokage he will have to go through Naruto first.



It'll be the most epic flailing, hair-pulling slap-fight in the history of shounen manga.

"I WANT TO BE HOKAGE!"

"STOP COPYING ME, SASUKE!"


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fuck Minato; we don't need to hear from him for now. Sasuke needs to stop wasting my time with these silly questions and read Rikudou's tablet already. Look deep within yourself, all of you agree.



This, million times. Read the fucking tablet, reveal something that actually matters. Noone cares what Minato has to say.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)

Noone cares about what Minato has to say.


----------



## Rose (Apr 8, 2013)

My perdiction for the next 2-3 chapters: Minato will tell about the attack 16 years ago and then we have Sasuke contemplating everything and some questions will be answered here or there, than the Hokages will be like lets go to the battlefield, only for them to arrive to almost everyone collapsed and horribly injured/dead (including the rookies, not dead though, cuz you know plotshield) because Juubi/Madara doing some Major damage. Cue in golden week.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 8, 2013)

vered said:


> finally something about the tablet.



The Tablet played its role already, as the catalyst of the Shiki Fuujin Kai


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 8, 2013)

i just hope minato keeps his mouth shut like he has for the past 10 chapters ....bbbbut i'm sceptical towards that.I know he will talk about how the uchiha got framed by the masked man. and then the countless questions will asked by sasuke


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Tablet played its role already, as the catalyst of the Shiki Fuujin Kai


lol,    what?



Matrix XZ said:


> If Sasuke decides to be Hokage he will have to go through Naruto first.



speaking as if naruto would objact to the idea of sasuke being hokage 



ch1p said:


> Noone cares about what Minato has to say.


I do


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol,    what?



He has this random theory which says that the only way souls can be released from the Shinigami is if the masked is equipped, stomach cut, all in front of Rikudou's tablet.

What can you say? He's from NarutoBase.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2013)

Wonder if we will find out where the Uchiha were when the Kyuubi attacked?


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> He has this random theory which says that the only way souls can be released from the Shinigami is if the masked is equipped, stomach cut, all in front of Rikudou's tablet.
> 
> What can you say? He's from NarutoBase.



daaaaaaaamn,  that is reaching too far


----------



## mayumi (Apr 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Wonder if we will find out where the Uchiha were when the Kyuubi attacked?



if the topic finally moves to current generation happenings(thank god), i think sarutobi will mention why the uchihas were suspected in the first place. then they will all leave to find masked man and get more answers.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 8, 2013)

What the tablet really reads is the greatest power that can be bestowed upon the Uchiha


*Spoiler*: __ 



Coping skills


----------



## Abz (Apr 8, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> What the tablet really reads is the greatest power that can be bestowed upon the Uchiha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And kakashi has been shown to do this better than any Uchiha  

lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2013)

Preview says that Sasuke makes his decision.

Minato gets less than a full chapter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Preview says that Sasuke makes his decision.
> 
> Minato gets less than a full chapter.




No BAMFLASHING?










Oh well...

That aside what is the general opinion regarding Sasuke's decision? He softens enough so that redeeming him wont look like an impossible task? Goes fully good guy and Hashi outright accomplishes in just like half an hour what Naruto couldn't in like 3 years? His mind twists Hashi's story so that he decides that seeking revenge and being full of hatred is all fine and he should stay true to it forever as one should never give up on ones goals?

IMO Kishi will make him make a similar decision to what Naruto reached with Nagato. No forgiveness to Konoha but no more revenge. Possibly he may decide to make his final decision regarding Konoha and what he plans to do with his life once he confront Naruto. "I will find my answer through my battle with Naruto". Or something like that. He has to meet and fight Madara also. The guy is basically what he would eventually become if he stayed on the revenge/hatred path.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 8, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Tablet played its role already, as the catalyst of the Shiki Fuujin Kai



Kishi must show the Tablet's full translations considering their is more info about the Juubi and the origins of Rinnegan on it.



PikaCheeka said:


> Preview says that Sasuke makes his decision.
> 
> Minato gets less than a full chapter.



Sasuke Makes his decision? Well time to prepare for war. :amazed


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 8, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Tablet played its role already, as the catalyst of the Shiki Fuujin Kai



You honestly think that the Uchiha tablet is about the Shiki Fuujin? You have so many theories, come on.

What would it have to do with what Sasuke read about sharingan controlling the Kyuubi, and what Obito said about Juubi written there? About what Madara mentioned about a god divided in yin and yang searching for balance, and everything that he has done because of this? What about Orochimaru and Kabuto trying to guess what is written there and coming to the conclusion that the rinnegan is behind the sharingan?

The tablet has been around and mentioned for so long, Orochimaru said that this room is the place where all secrets slumber, and you really think that the purpose of the tablet was what they did to Shiki Fuujin?

And more than anything, why the fuck there would be a tablet in the Uchiha nakano temple, a tablet left to Uchihas(as far as we know), which has influenced the major villains of the manga...only for the sole purpose of breaking Shiki Fuujin? 

People are really missing how important this tablet is supposed to be .







I personally think that the tablet talks about the secret behind ninjutsu, it might have an explanation about the origin and foundation of ninjutsu by Rikudou himself and also the issue and objective behind the fact that Rikudou divided his power in two. 

This would cover few things:

- why Juubi is mentioned there;

- why yin and yang is mentioned there/division of god searching for balance, and the issue between the heirs of Rikudou;

-  how Obito knows about Rikudou's yin and yang manipulation and  how the Izanagi idea came around; 

- why Orochimaru and Kabuto kept trying to guess what was written on it and why they need Sasuke's body. Look at their objectives, they are looking for the origin, the secrets behind ninjutsu, they would need a living Uchiha for this, because Uchihas inherited Rikudou's spiritual energy and this is something that they cant archieve if they dont have an Uchiha soul;


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)

That Shiki Fuin theory, it accomplishes nothing in the narrative. Sometimes people bother with the most strangest of things.

The tablet has been read. Unless Sasuke wipes the Rinnegan, what's the point? It's true they're there for a reason though, perhaps Madara didn't say it all.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Preview says that Sasuke makes his decision.
> 
> Minato gets less than a full chapter.



The only Hokage who even got a full chapter was Hashirama. Hiruzen and Tobirama got about a quarter of a chapter each. Hashirama was the only one who got more than that and that was because his story was basically the foundation for what Sasuke needed to know.

It's really not all that surprising.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)

Noone cares about what Minato has to say.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Noone cares about what Minato has to say.



I do... :/


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Noone cares about what Minato has to say.



As if your opinion speaks for everybody.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasuke: Yondaime...you next.
Minato: So, you want to hear everything from me? Well, let me tell you about the time Jiraiya and I went peeping at the hot springs....yatta yatta...and when Tsunade broke Jiraiya's ribs I truly learned what it meant for shinobi to endure.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> That Shiki Fuin theory, it accomplishes nothing in the narrative. Sometimes people bother with the most strangest of things.
> 
> The tablet has been read. Unless Sasuke wipes the Rinnegan, what's the point? It's true they're there for a reason though, perhaps Madara didn't say it all.


What Madara mentioned is vague.

He said a god was divided in yin and yang in search for peace, so where the information of Kyuubi control, Juubi and all fits? We know what he said but we dont know how elaborated the information is there, and the objective of said information. 

Madara's objective of stealing Hashirama's power certainly came from the tablet, since he read about the yin and yang thing, but we need many explanations regarding Madara's and Obito's own words about Rikudou himself, as well as Orochimaru's and Kabuto's objective.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be honest here. 

It's been obvious from the start that the Hokages where brought back to meet naruto and this answering questions nonsense was just a round about way to bring about this meeting and an excuse to display the original Vote fight.

We aren't going to get any big reveals from the tablet. Sasuke's story purposely avoids bringing any of the sage of the six paths focus. Unless Orochimaru has a use for it I expect it to be glossed over.

My prediction goes as follows. Sasuke makes his decision. He follows Orochimaru's path like Naruto followed Jiraiya. Kishi also isn't going to spoil the Hokages' entrance with Sasuke and vice versa so the Hokage are released to face Madara and Obito. 

Sasuke stays behind to read the tablet ad ready himself to fight Naruto with whatever new retarded excuse he has created. 

chapter ends with the alliance straining against Madara and Obito.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> What Madara mentioned is vague.
> 
> He said a god was divided in yin and yang in search for peace, so where the information of Kyuubi control, Juubi and all fits? We know what he said but we dont know how elaborated the information is there, and the objective of said information.
> 
> Madara's objective of stealing Hashirama's power certainly came from the tablet, since he read about the yin and yang thing, but we need many explanations regarding Madara's and Obito's own words about Rikudou himself, as well as Orochimaru's and Kabuto's objective.



I agree with that, but vague it may be, it's still in the manga. It doesn't really warrant pages lost in it. If there's no new information, it's more likely that such information will be revealed on the DB4.

It's still true they're there in the shrine though. That to me is the biggest hint.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 8, 2013)

Just as an FYI, people:
Sasuke has only read the Uchiha tablet with his base Sharingan. He did this as a 12.5 yearold and when he returned to the shrine with Orochimaru & Co, unless he read it off-screen, the only instance when he could've read it was when he had his *base* Sharingan activated, which means he has yet to read it using anything *but* the base Sharingan.

That said, what's with this nonsense about the tablet holding the secrets to Shiki Fuujin and how the flying fuck would it help Sasuke?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a possibility that a large part of the Uchiha wanting to "take back what is rightfully theirs" is taking back all the tailed beasts.  Madara had Kurama first.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2013)

Yuna said:


> That said, what's with this nonsense about the tablet holding the secrets to Shiki Fuujin and how the flying fuck would it help Sasuke?



This random theory: 

When it comes down to it, his evidence is fairly weak: "Orochimaru was facing the tablet when he performed the ritual to release his arms; therefore, it was vital that the user looks at the tablet as they cut their belly to shit while wearing the Shinigami mask."


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> There is a possibility that a large part of the Uchiha wanting to "take back what is rightfully theirs" is taking back all the tailed beasts.  Madara had Kurama first.



That is recycling of Akatsuki's theme.



Yuna said:


> Just as an FYI, people:
> Sasuke has only read the Uchiha tablet with his base Sharingan. He did this as a 12.5 yearold and when he returned to the shrine with Orochimaru & Co, unless he read it off-screen, the only instance when he could've read it was when he had his *base* Sharingan activated, which means he has yet to read it using anything *but* the base Sharingan.



I meant Madara, not Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2013)

Why would the tablet be about the Death God?  There's no point to that at all. I'm pretty sure its part to play in the story is done now.

I think Sasuke's decision will be to go to the battlefield. There really aren't any other options, are there? 



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The only Hokage who even got a full chapter was Hashirama. Hiruzen and Tobirama got about a quarter of a chapter each. Hashirama was the only one who got more than that and that was because his story was basically the foundation for what Sasuke needed to know.
> 
> It's really not all that surprising.



Of course it's not surprising, but a lot of people were claiming that he'd get a full volume, or at least as much time as Hashirama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I agree with that, but vague it may be, it's still in the manga. It doesn't really warrant pages lost in it. If there's no new information, it's more likely that such information will be revealed on the DB4.
> 
> It's still true they're there in the shrine though. That to me is the biggest hint.


Orochimaru didnt say that it was the place where all secrets slumber for nothing, and the tablet has been behind everything, its the greatest mystery in this manga up to this date, it will be obviously fully revealed in painel sometime, and this is the perfect opportunity.

I mean, the Uchihas made their reunions there, Madara's goal is based on it as well as Obito's, Kishi has yet to fully explain Orochimaru's motivation and interests in the tablet as well as Kabuto's own plans. To think that the content in the tablet wont be revealed exacly as its written is quite absurd in my book .

What Madara said is just one of the many other hints towards what is written there.


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Preview says that Sasuke makes his decision.
> 
> Minato gets less than a full chapter.



Previews = crap 

 Expect at least 5 chapters for minato


----------



## auem (Apr 8, 2013)

but Sasuke doesn't have Rinnegan...so by Obito's theory he can't decipher everything...though it was Obito's word after all ...

plus Nagato never seen that tablet i am sure.....so theoretically nobody since the Sage himself had gazed upon it with a rinnegan eye....


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Apr 8, 2013)

icemaster143 said:


> I'll be honest here.
> 
> It's been obvious from the start that the Hokages where brought back to meet naruto and this answering questions nonsense was just a round about way to bring about this meeting and an excuse to display the original Vote fight.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much what I think is going to happen. Especially the excuse part, haha.

Then after he and Naruto fight and Naruto wins, they can hold hands and fight the final battle together, however that turns out.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

icemaster143 said:


> I'll be honest here.
> 
> It's been obvious from the start that the Hokages where brought back to meet naruto and this answering questions nonsense was just a round about way to bring about this meeting and an excuse to display the original Vote fight.
> 
> ...



Nonsense.

That tablet is the key to the manga itself. All of the secrets exist there.


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 9, 2013)

Goodness must learn from evil as evil learns of goodness so that the two won't shout past one another, but come to terms with who they are and how they justify their stances. Naruto has learned and grown to understand evil (best case being when he tells Sasuke that he understood his reasons for revenge), in turn making him a well rounded good guy who has true conviction. Sasuke, on the other hand, has viewed the world in a one sided manner many times, leading to a warped understanding of reality. Naruto looks at darkness and light side by side while Sasuke rots away in the dark assuming there is no better place. It isn't until Itachi and him team up that Sasuke starts to realize that he must understand goodness' motives if he ever wants to feel the same justification that Naruto has when he acts.

This is the root behind the 4 hokages being summoned and asked to explain the purpose behind Konoha. So now Sasuke has listened to the 1st and must decide what he should be doing in life. It is hard to say but I think he will repent to some degree on what he has done, perhaps begining with seeing Konan in Konoha (bet a bunch of you forgot she was around) and asking her to forgive him. From there we go back to the battle, bringing some dead hokages to even the odds and help in preventing the eventual destruction of the world. 

NOW, keep in mind that I didn't say Sasuke is going to just get off like nothing happened, I just don't think from the evidence shown he has anymore reason to fight the good guys.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeanne, I didn't mean we're not going to see the tablet. We are going to see it, since they're at the place where it's at and what other point would there be? What I meant was that we didn't need it because Madara has already read it and he's available for exposition.

Unless of course, Madara would conceal information. However, everything about the ten tails until has been practical stuff, nothing that matters contextually. The only thing that has mattered was the yin-yang thingy they spoke the last chapter, and even then I don't see why Madara couldn't be the exposition fairy. Then there's that the Sage choose both brothers (or the older brother), and not the younger one to carry his legacy. However, the manga is called Naruto.

We have EMS level available already via Madara, so it is useless of Sasuke to go there unless he's going to get concealed information (already covered above) or if we're going to have additional information via Rinnegan level.

I despise Rinnegan!Suke, just so you lot know.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

auem said:


> but Sasuke doesn't have Rinnegan...so by Obito's theory he can't decipher everything...though it was Obito's word after all ...
> 
> plus Nagato never seen that tablet i am sure.....so theoretically nobody since the Sage himself had gazed upon it with a rinnegan eye....


Madara did gaze on it, I am sure.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Preview says that Sasuke makes his decision.
> 
> Minato gets less than a full chapter.



I don't think Minato's moment to hold importance is right now anyways, I can't imagine anything he'd be able to say right now to Sasuke anyways. But still, Sasuke making his decision doesn't mean that Minato won't get long panel time. It's only 50% likely that Sasuke will start destroying stuff right after he makes his decision. He may ask Minato his questions after making the decision.


----------



## Rose (Apr 9, 2013)

Can the tablet leave that Shrine?

Edit: Minato is gonna get his time when/if he meets Naruto. I think that should be enough. Next chaptet most probably have half the chapter dedicated to Minato's answer just like with Tobirama and Hiruzen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 9, 2013)

Rose said:


> Can the tablet leave that Shrine?



Yep, since the Uchiha clan brought it there when Konoha was founded.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Jeanne, I didn't mean we're not going to see the tablet. We are going to see it, since they're at the place where it's at and what other point would there be? *What I meant was that we didn't need it because Madara has already read it and he's available for exposition.*
> 
> Unless of course, Madara would conceal information. However, everything about the ten tails until has been practical stuff, nothing that matters contextually. The only thing that has mattered was the yin-yang thingy they spoke the last chapter, and even then I don't see why Madara couldn't be the exposition fairy. Then there's that the Sage choose both brothers (or the older brother), and not the younger one to carry his legacy. However, the manga is called Naruto.
> 
> ...



This is kind of how I feel about it.

Part of Madara's flashback is going to have to be about the time he spent away from Konoha learning about the RS and the bijuu. The best way to cover that information would just be to have him tell the story. Otherwise he's just going to repeat it with a little extra info. about himself anyway. At least that way it will be tied to a person and will fit into the plot more smoothly, and it can be talked about by someone who has spent years analyzing it instead of looking at it for five seconds like Sasuke would do.

The tablet will be mentioned here and Sasuke may look at it, but there isn't going to be any significant amount of time spent on it. 

That said, why does everyone think there are so many secrets about it? I kind of feel like we know _most_ of what there is to know about the RS by now. The only shocker Kishi could pull is have him be evil, and I would be very surprised if he'd be that daring. I think a lot of people are in for a big letdown.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Jeanne, I didn't mean we're not going to see the tablet. We are going to see it, since they're at the place where it's at and what other point would there be? What I meant was that we didn't need it because Madara has already read it and he's available for exposition.
> 
> Unless of course, Madara would conceal information. However, everything about the ten tails until has been practical stuff, nothing that matters contextually. The only thing that has mattered was the yin-yang thingy they spoke the last chapter, and even then I don't see why Madara couldn't be the exposition fairy. Then there's that the Sage choose both brothers (or the older brother), and not the younger one to carry his legacy. However, the manga is called Naruto.
> 
> ...


I said that because you considered the possibility of no new information getting revealed . May it be throught them reading directly or throught Madara, i am certain that the whole thing will be revealed and explained in the manga. I actually expect Madara to be the one who reveals the final secret.




Either way:



there are enough hints that could be related to it and direct information about it(i didnt even list everything), but we never get it in a way that it can resume what is there. What Madara said, when you look at the bigger picture, could be just another hint about Rikudou and his powers(creation of all things throught yin and yang manipulation).

What is the information there and why it was left there? I dont know. As far as i can get, I could imagine that the tablet could explain Rikudou's power division(in two parts, yin and yang) as well as how he created the modern ninjutsu(throught yin and yang manipulation), and maybe what are the eye's function in whatever was his intention when he left this tablet behind.

The only thing that i am sure that is not the case, is the tablet's existence being for the sole purpose of breaking shiki fuujin .


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> The only thing that i am sure that is not the case, is the tablet's existence being for the sole purpose of breaking shiki fuujin .



  

Probably one of the worst post/theories I have ever seen.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

People are forgetting that minato is naruto's "itachi" or kishi's second fap boy. I honestly don't see why people are underestimating him. Last time that happened,  itachi trolled the living fuck out of this  forums.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Probably one of the worst post/theories I have ever seen.



Being one of the worst also means it is one of the most likely theories


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The tablet will be mentioned here and Sasuke may look at it, but there isn't going to be any significant amount of time spent on it.
> 
> *That said, why does everyone think there are so many secrets about it? I kind of feel like we know most of what there is to know about the RS by now. The only shocker Kishi could pull is have him be evil, and I would be very surprised if he'd be that daring. I think a lot of people are in for a big letdown.*



We are not searching for a shocker Cheeka, we are searching for the truth, to end suspicions and actually deal with the information in the way it is and see what it brings to the plot. Also, the idea of Sasuke figuring it out is a big thing for me, because it can affect his goals and character.

The info on the tablet might not only make the Uchiha's, Madara's, Itachi's and Obito's behavior more clear, but also Orochimaru's and Kabuto's. See how many important characters have had some of their key objectives tied to either the tablet, or the information about it/information regarding Rikudou.

It could, for example, put the Uchiha massacre under a totally new light, exacly because of Danzou's interests and relation to Orochimaru. Kishi
didnt make Danzou have that sharingan+senju arm and use Izanagi for nothing.

There are many plots between characters and explanations that can be open considering how the info is put there. There is the tension between Itachi and Orochimaru, there is Orochimaru's experiments and obsession, inherited by Kabuto. Madara's attitude, plans and goals. Obito's possible plot with Orochimaru, Danzou and Kabuto. The true reason behind the Uchiha's coup plan.

And i didnt even get to the stuff about Sasuke and Obito, as well as Obito's words to Naruto about them, and his own plans.

Everything could have been triggered by a little information written there, and when it finally reach the reader, Kishi could shred light into all of the main plots inside of the manga. Thats why I am excited about it, its not about some ground-breaking revelation, but about everything finally making some sense, plus expecting a "whats next" pos-revelation to Sasuke.

The fact that the tablet somehow affects my whole top fave character list doesnt help it .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> We are not searching for a shocker Cheeka, we are searching for the truth, to end suspicions and actually deal with the information in the way it is and see what it brings to the plot. Also, the idea of Sasuke figuring it out is a big thing for me, because it can affect his goals and character.
> 
> The info on the tablet might not only make the Uchiha's, Madara's, Itachi's and Obito's behavior more clear, but also Orochimaru's and Kabuto's. See how many important characters have had some of their key objectives tied to either the tablet, or the information about it/information regarding Rikudou.
> 
> ...



I think most everything you listed can be explained either through canon fact or through logic without help from some secret RS tablet information. Most of it has been explained multiple times already and makes perfect sense as it is.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2013)

Hashi's speech works, Sasuke decides to be a good guy. Cue complaints from everyone who doesn't get it.



@Jeanne:
I bet Danzou and Oro had worked out what the tablet meant, and wanted the Senju side of the ying/yang battle to win. Too bad it ended up just like Star Wars where the few became the many.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> about the RS: The only shocker Kishi could pull is have him be evil, and I would be very surprised if he'd be that daring. I think a lot of people are in for a big letdown.



Why would this make people be let down?

Hasn't it been established since chapter 399 or 400 that Konoha is a village of evil?  (Yes, I know I'm a minority in thinking this, but it is screamingly obvious to me)

Also, what do you base this on?  Kurama and all the tailed beasts love RS, so I doubt this theory.

*Jeanne,* I agree I don't want to see anything groundbreaking other then what RS looks like and everyone's reactions to the truths that have been revealed so far.

The only thing I am dreading *please don't do it Kishi*, is the thought that Shisui is the evil mastermind behind everything, considering no body was found and the anime of Itachi vs Naruto shows Shisui just "disappeared" after he "faked his own death".  If he shows up again, it would be kinda weird.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 9, 2013)

The tablet is a McGuffin.

It's not actually meant to answer anything in the manga. Hell we have been told its contents several times now.

Really no disrespect but It seems people are setting themselves up for disappointment if they think its going to be some huge key to insight we may have missed but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2013)

icemaster143 said:


> The tablet is a McGuffin.
> 
> It's not actually meant to answer anything in the manga. Hell we have been told its contents several times now.
> 
> Really no disrespect but It seems people are setting themselves up for disappointment if they think its going to be some huge key to insight we may have missed but to each their own I guess.


In other words, the stone tablet is literally a holy grail in tablet form. Used to conjure up storyline while itself means nothing.

That said, it seems to me that the eyes react to the stone and form a message visible in one's eyesight, rather than the message visibly forming for everyone to see. That's got some weird-as chakra inside it.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> In other words, the stone tablet is literally a holy grail in tablet form. Used to conjure up storyline while itself means nothing.


  So its just stone.



> That said, it seems to me that the eyes react to the stone and form a message visible in one's eyesight, rather than the message visibly forming for everyone to see. That's got some *weird-as chakra inside it.*



Wait, it's not just stone?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> So its just stone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, it's not just stone?


Okay, you got me. My mind wandered off and I wasn't paying attention to what I was posting.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

icemaster143 said:


> *The tablet is a McGuffin.*
> 
> It's not actually meant to answer anything in the manga. Hell we have been told its contents several times now.
> 
> Really no disrespect but It seems people are setting themselves up for disappointment if they think its going to be some huge key to insight we may have missed but to each their own I guess.



And what leads you to believe this?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think most everything you listed can be explained either through canon fact or through logic without help from some secret RS tablet information. Most of it has been explained multiple times already and makes perfect sense as it is.



You are under this impression because, like me, you tend to link hint by hint and scattered information accross the plot. Like you said, "through logic" we can reach many conclusions about what is written there, but this is what we have for now, we dont have in fact a clear resume of what is in fact there. To have a true confirmation will make everything way more clear and also call the attention of many fans who are missing it.

Its also a plot milestone. Kishi has been talking about the tablet and giving us pieces of information, but when he reach the point of clearly revealing what is written there, even if its everything that we could already have guessed through logic, we will be finally moving past it and facing the possible new developments after the revelation.




icemaster143 said:


> The tablet is a McGuffin.
> 
> It's not actually meant to answer anything in the manga. Hell we have been told its contents several times now.
> 
> Really no disrespect but It seems people are setting themselves up for disappointment if they think its going to be some huge key to insight we may have missed but to each their own I guess.


it all depends on what you would consider relevant and what you wouldnt .

You are just assuming what we expect. Like i said, we have enough scattered information to come up with a solid conclusion about what is written there...but guess is one thing, now get a solid confirmation AND witness how certain characters will react to it, plus other put under different light is totally different.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Either way, the last time that we used logic in Naruto, we got completely blindsided by Tobito, so, i wouldnt take anything for granted .

I dont trust Kishi anymore .




Bird of Paradise said:


> *Jeanne,* I agree I don't want to see anything groundbreaking other then what RS looks like and everyone's reactions to the truths that have been revealed so far.
> 
> The only thing I am dreading *please don't do it Kishi*, is the thought that Shisui is the evil mastermind behind everything, considering no body was found and the anime of Itachi vs Naruto shows Shisui just "disappeared" after he "faked his own death".  If he shows up again, it would be kinda weird.



Nah i dont think that Shisui will have anything to do with it . He will probably just be, like many others, someone who had a certain view and attitude towards the issue going on, exacly like Itachi.



Rainbow Dash said:


> @Jeanne:
> I bet Danzou and Oro had worked out what the tablet meant, and wanted the Senju side of the ying/yang battle to win. Too bad it ended up just like Star Wars where the few became the many.



i wouldnt be surprised if this was the case


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

^
I love Shisui, though.  And my first thought at chapter 599 was "oh, it's not Shisui. I miss him so much"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 9, 2013)

Still holding out hope that Shisui is/was Obito's little brother.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> There is a possibility that a large part of the Uchiha wanting to "take back what is rightfully theirs" is taking back all the tailed beasts.  Madara had Kurama first.



I kind of wonder how anyone can argue that a slave is rightfully theirs. Just because Madara once enslaved Kurama doesn't make it right.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> The only thing that i am sure that is not the case, is the tablet's existence being for the sole purpose of breaking shiki fuujin .



I really don't get how this one came about. 



PikaCheeka said:


> I think most everything you listed can be explained either through canon fact or through logic without help from some secret RS tablet information. Most of it has been explained multiple times already and makes perfect sense as it is.



Yeah.

Also, what you said over Madara. He can be the exposition fairy if there's something that needs to be further explained, or to confirm what he knows about the Sage / Ten Tails came from the tablet. We're not going to have the whole thing explained again to us. We don't need to. The specifications for MS were told in the text without being read and only tied to the tablet through speech.

Only the 'Sage favoured the younger son' being a lie by Trollbito (DAMN HIM) has any impact. I wouldn't mind it personally. I always felt Trollbito was pandering to Naruto's hero complex there. Trollbito wouldn't disappoint in this case. LOL.

I mean, what could possibly be written in the tablet that is a game changer? What we've seen from it, it looks more like a set of game manual to the Sharingan and the ten tails (if it was there that Madara got his info). Sasuke is gonna read it of course, he's there for a reason, but he's either going to find a way to stop the ten tails in it or he's going to Rinnegan the next level. Personally, I'm shooting for the former. I hate Rinnegan!Suke.



Bird of Paradise said:


> Hasn't it been established since chapter 399 or 400 that Konoha is a village of evil?  (Yes, I know I'm a minority in thinking this, but it is screamingly obvious to me)



The Leaf isn't evil. The Leaf has its evilness, but it isn't a villain. You cannot pretend it hasn't its perks, especially in the universe these people live in (compared to Rain for example).



Jeαnne said:


> Either way, the last time that we used logic in Naruto, we got completely blindsided by Tobito, so, i wouldnt take anything for granted .



I can't say the same. 



> I dont trust Kishi anymore .



That's true, though.



First Tsurugi said:


> Still holding out hope that Shisui is/was Obito's little brother.



That would be cool.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I
> 
> The Leaf isn't evil. The Leaf has its evilness, but it isn't a villain. You cannot pretend it hasn't its perks, especially in the universe these people live in (compared to Rain for example).



Your example is Amegakure, the village whose leader *teamed up with Konoha* to kill Yahiko, Konan, and Nagato, resulting in the very creation of Akatsuki as we know it as a criminal organization and the changing of a feared government?  

Can you get me a better example?  Do you want to?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 9, 2013)

Now its Minato's turn.Bitches are about to listen or taste the wrath of the Yelow Flash pimp hand


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm expecting Minato to regale us all with the story of how he designed and implemented the current leaf uniform.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 9, 2013)

I think, Hokage are here not only to tell young boy the brutal truth, but also to prepare him for Hokage's chair. When we found out that Madara could be the first Hokage, i partly start to think that Sasuke will become the Hokage, because Naruto will become more than just the candidate on Hokage title. And Minato will be the one, who push him on the road to Hokage title.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Your example is Amegakure, the village whose leader *teamed up with Konoha* to kill Yahiko, Konan, and Nagato, resulting in the very creation of Akatsuki as we know it as a criminal organization and the changing of a feared government?
> 
> Can you get me a better example?  Do you want to?



Amegakure teamed up with Root, not the Leaf. If the the good part of the Leaf had never reached to Rain (Jiraiya), the rain trio would be dead. My example is plenty good. But if you'd like, Mist during Trollbito's tenure. Or the 'Sand teachings' that made Gaara and Sasori. Notice there is no such thing as a secret organisation on Sand. The fault is directly applied to the village.

I don't have love for the Leaf. To me, it's an institution whose lazyness and blindness bred dangerous individuals like Danzo or Ochimaru. However, you (and others like you) pretend Root and Leaf are interchangeable when they are not. The Leaf is not evil. The Leaf is perfect example of a innefectual and irresponsible government which is almost or just as bad as an evil one, but it isn't evil itself because there is no such a thing in their motivations. The fact that you and others like you cannot draw a line makes you just as bad as the things you so despise. You fail to grasp what really is the problem with things and if you were in charge of fixing things, you'd fail to come up with proper solutions exactly because you can't even pinpoint the problem to begin with.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 9, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Now its Minato's turn.Bitches are about to listen or taste the wrath of the Yelow Flash pimp hand



minato can go yellow flash the flowers somewhere, they're withering. not much else he'd be useful for


----------



## Shattering (Apr 9, 2013)

Barbie flash  is filler material, he will praise Itachi like the other Hokages and the show will go on.


----------



## Final Hyoten Hyakkaso (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasuke will ask Minato about his views on gay marriage.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 9, 2013)

Harbour said:


> I think, Hokage are here not only to tell young boy the brutal truth, but also to prepare him for Hokage's chair. When we found out that Madara could be the first Hokage, i partly start to think that Sasuke will become the Hokage, because Naruto will become more than just the candidate on Hokage title. And Minato will be the one, who push him on the road to Hokage title.



I like this idea. I'm gonna go with this. Sasuke might not realize that he needs to be Hokage for awhile, but maybe Minato will put the idea in his head.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

I await this chapter with excitement and trepidation.  THough it's doused since I knew it's up Kishi's alley to hide it for one full volume.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 9, 2013)

Minato: Well... I guess it's my turn now, isn't?
Sasuke: No.
Minato: Whaa... WHY!!? 
Sasuke: Because your face reminds me someone that I can't stand...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Can we get a Minato reaction to Obito though?

That's the only thing I'm interested in now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can we get a Minato reaction to Obito though?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm interested in now.



Knowing Kishi, an exclamation point inside of a diamond is all the reaction you will receive.


----------



## Jad (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can we get a Minato reaction to Obito though?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm interested in now.



Orochimaru: "Oh, Minato, your old student Obito is leading the war. He was the masked man--------"
Minato: "Yeah I already knew"
Gai: "KONOHA SENPUUU!!!!"


----------



## auem (Apr 9, 2013)

I also like to see what Minato's reaction will be hearing that masked guy was Obito..

but after seeing Naruto's reaction to Sasuke's killing move on Sakura('Sakura chan is a member of team 7' ) i lost faith in Kishi in this type of things...


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

auem said:


> I also like to see what Minato's reaction will be hearing that masked guy was Obito..
> 
> but after seeing Naruto's reaction to Sasuke's killing move on Sakura('Sakura chan is a member of team 7' ) i lost faith in Kishi in this type of things...



Sakura and her team were sent to KILL SASUKE, so it is not quite as evil as going after a woman giving birth and attacking them.


----------



## Annabella (Apr 9, 2013)

I think Minato will get the first half of the chapter to talk about what he sacrificed for the village and why. The rest of the chapter will be about Sasuke reading the Tablet and it'll end with his decision.





PikaCheeka said:


> I think Sasuke's decision will be to go to the battlefield. There really aren't any other options, are there?


 That's what I think he will decide as well.  I reckon Sasuke will want to talk to Madara next and Oro will let the kages go to the battlefield, it will benefit him since he probably doesn't want Madara's plan to succeed either.





> Of course it's not surprising, but a lot of people were claiming that he'd get a full volume, or at least as much time as Hashirama.


I wanted these flashbacks to last longer


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Knowing Kishi, an exclamation point inside of a diamond is all the reaction you will receive.



You and your damned tablet will surely get trolled though. 



auem said:


> I also like to see what Minato's reaction will be hearing that masked guy was Obito..
> 
> but after seeing Naruto's reaction to Sasuke's killing move on Sakura('Sakura chan is a member of team 7' ) i lost faith in Kishi in this type of things...



Bitch plz.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> minato can go yellow flash the flowers somewhere, they're withering. not much else he'd be useful for



of course minato will be important he may not be for sasuke but for naruto he will. people act like he is  some unimportant like sasukes father or something.

i expect to go back to the war this or the next chapter


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2013)

My prediction:

*Hiruzen:* Have you heard what you wanted to? Can we run to the battlefield?!

*Oro:*....

*Saske:* A last question.

*Hashi:* ?

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Sasuke:* Shodai, Nidaime, what is a bromance? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Hashi:* 

*Sasuke:* C'mon! 

*Hashi:* Oh well... Madara was at first...

*Minato:* STFU!

*Minato:* Sasuke, you wanted to know what a shinobi is, I mean, a non emo shinobi?

*Sasuke:* 

*Minato:* Hiraishinrasenganplanet level 3gs! 

*Sasuke:*


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, My prediction.  Sorry It's a bit long.

Ok, my prediction for next chapter.

Sasuke:  I understand, but a still have my final questions, and they're for you Yondaime.  What am I, what is Itachi, and why did you seal the Kyuubi in Naruto?

Hiruzen:  (Interrupting) We don't have time for this Sasuke! Madara is back this is serious!

Minato:  It's ok Sandaime Sama this shouldn't take long, and Naruto has merged with the Kyuubi and seems to be keeping Madara at bay. 

Hashirama:  Wow! merging with the power of the Kyuubi, he must be some kid.  He reminds me of my wife Mito, she would always give me a hard time with the Kyuubi's power.

Minato:  Yeah the members of the Uzumaki clan sure are a rowdy bunch, and that brings me to the answer to your question Sasuke; It all starts with the Uzumaki clan and the Sage of the Six path.

If the Uchiha and the Senju are descendants of the Sage's two sons, the Uzumaki clan are rumored to be the clan that the Sage was born into.  It has been said that the seal techniques that the Uzumaki clan were so feared for came directly from the sage himself.

However, it was not only the sealing techniques that the Uzumaki were respected for.  The Senju were known for their physical power and youton jutsu, and the uchiha for their spiritual power and their inton jutsu, but the Uzumaki were capable of using both powers.  That?s why they were so adept at controlling malevolent spirits, and sealing them into their own bodies, and why their power was so coveted by both the uchiha and the senju.

Though both clans wanted their power, the Uzumaki saw their fighting as nothing more than a squabble between upstarts, and remained neutral on their island.  After the village was formed however the Uzumaki were more than willing to be reunited with their decedents and formed strong ties with the leaf, and became a forced to be reckoned with inside the village.

The relationship changed in the past however due to a story told by Jiraiya.  The said that he had found an Uzumaki boy who had awakened the Rinnegan, and once this had been found out the Uchiha began to mingle with the Uzumaki to replicate this power.  This is how your mother was born, and although she did not awaken the Rinnegan she did awaken a doujutsu that was wholly unfamiliar to the Uchiha clan (the spiralgan of the elder brother) and this power made her one of the most feared kunoichi on Konoha.

Your father, who was a direct descendant of Madara, and one of the few mangekyo sharingan users believed that by uniting their powers their sons would be able to achieve the true power of the Uchiha clan, the rinnegan.  You and your brother were the products and were created as weapons for the Uchiha.


The Senju elements in the village could not let these increases in uchiha power go unchecked, and that is why my wife Kushina was brought to the village.  Though I didn?t know it at the time it had been decided that Kushina Uzumaki, the jinchuriki of the kyuubi and cousin of your mother, would marry me as I was one of the last remaining Senju descendants as the grandson of Nidaime-sama and had inherited his jutsu.  This is how my son Naruto was born and why he was fit to be the host of the kyuubi.

Though you and your brother were meant to achieve the Uchiha?s true power, Naruto was meant to be your eternal rival and balance to your power.

Sasuke:  I?ve made my decision, we?re going to where Naruto is.

Orochimaru:  Not so fast Sasuke kun.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> You and your damned tablet will surely get trolled though.



You're probably right. My chapter predictions are always wrong. 


Just not my theories.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 9, 2013)

I predict a hilarious translation of Sasuke's decision causes lolz.

Sasuke - "I will has peace of Uchiha." 

(Something like that. xD)


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Amegakure teamed up with Root, not the Leaf. If the the good part of the Leaf had never reached to Rain (Jiraiya), the rain trio would be dead. My example is plenty good. But if you'd like, Mist during Trollbito's tenure. Or the 'Sand teachings' that made Gaara and Sasori. Notice there is no such thing as a secret organisation on Sand. The fault is directly applied to the village.
> 
> *I don't have love for the Leaf. To me, it's an institution whose lazyness and blindness bred dangerous individuals like Danzo or Ochimaru.* However, you (and others like you) pretend Root and Leaf are interchangeable when they are not. The Leaf is not evil. The Leaf is perfect example of a innefectual and irresponsible government which is almost or just as bad as an evil one, but it isn't evil itself because there is no such a thing in their motivations. The fact that you and others like you cannot draw a line makes you just as bad as the things you so despise. You fail to grasp what really is the problem with things and if you were in charge of fixing things, you'd fail to come up with proper solutions exactly because you can't even pinpoint the problem to begin with.



You are pretty harsh to judge when we kind of agree.  If it were not for that "laziness and blindness" you mentioned, Danzo would have been thrown in jail before he could do the damage he did.  Same with Orochimaru.  Hiruzen could not kill Oro, yet he allowed Danzo, the guy Orochimaru did all the Senju cell experiments for in the first place, to stay in power instead of banishing him along with Orochimaru.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Orochimaru was banished for conducting his experiments on citizens and ninjas of the leaf. Not sure how involved Danzou was or if Hiruzen even knew.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 9, 2013)

*What I'd love to see happen:*
Sasuke flashes his EMS and states that he'll read the tablet. Tobirama thinks that it's useless since only Rinnegan can read all of it. However Sasuke is special so he manages to read all of it regardless, some crazy Rikudo info is revealed. Hashirama talks about how Sasuke has inherited the true eyes of Rikudo and that they will surpass even Madara's eyes. Sasuke goes batshit and decides to destroy Konoha. Minato uses Contract Seal to free the Hokages from Orochimaru's control. 

Tobirama and Hiruzen stay to fight Sasuke's team. Minato and Hashirama decide to leave to help Naruto against Juubi, Madara & Obito so Minato grabs Hashirama and they teleport away. Tobirama uses some crazy jutsu to destroy the whole shrine, Jugo and Suigetsu are killed since Kishi realized that nobody cares about them. Chapter ends with Sasuke attacking Tobirama and Orochimaru attacking Hiruzen.

*What will most likely happen:*
Minato tells Sasuke some boring stuff that nobody cares about, chapter ends with Sasuke making his decision.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Jugo and Suigetsu are killed since Kishi realized that nobody cares about them.



  

Dear Lord, this please. 


I can think of one forum member who would be affected by Suigetsu's death, and I can't even remember his/her username.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 9, 2013)

Karin appears, but no one remembers her so she disappears again.

CLIFFHANGER.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 9, 2013)

*Sasuke:* I've made a decision I w...
*Minato:* Heyhey wait, What about me?
*Sasuke:* Of course, you... something you would like to say about my awesome brother?
*Minato:* Well... I didn't meet him so...
*Sasuke:* It wasn't a problem for Hashirama 

*Minato:* Oh god  
*Hashirama:* Yes?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Last panel Sasuke saying "I made my decision..."

_Sasuke made his decision!! What's going to happen now?!!!_


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Last panel Sasuke saying "I made my decision..."
> 
> _Sasuke made his decision!! What's going to happen now?!!!_



I already hate Kishi for doing this


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Last panel Sasuke saying "I made my decision..."



Worst cliff hanger ever.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope the chapter ends with Sasuke vs hokages just to uck up the power levels again


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Worst cliff hanger ever.



Kishi's cliffhangers are always some vague stupid shit like that. Just like Kubo's cliffhangers are always some villain with a rape face appearing behind the hero who is shocked. Bonus points if the villain manages to cut the hero too.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 9, 2013)

Tobirama will crush Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi's cliffhangers are always some vague stupid shit like that. Just like Kubo's cliffhangers are always some villain with a rape face appearing behind the hero who is shocked. Bonus points if the villain manages to cut the hero too.



True, but that particular cliffhanger doesn't excite me at all.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> True, but that particular cliffhanger doesn't excite me at all.



Yeah they rarely do 

Though lately Kishi has done some awesome cliffhangers, namely Juubi's revival, Neji's death and the revival of the four Hokage.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 9, 2013)

Next big cliffhanger will be Itachi coming out of Orochimaru's mouth as part of his masterplan


----------



## Talis (Apr 9, 2013)

Orochimaru is in tears and also decides to write a novel.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I already hate Kishi for doing this



Me too. 



Klue said:


> Worst cliff hanger ever.



And the most possible.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 9, 2013)

i want Sasuke to respond to the Hokages by being all philosophical-like

i can see the haters losing their shit over that


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 9, 2013)

Flash back's finished, everyone's just anxious to see whether Minato has anything to say and what will Sasuke's answer be.

DIS GUN B GUD.


----------



## Rai (Apr 9, 2013)

It's Minato turn and flashback


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 9, 2013)

Its revealed that Minato is the one who gave Itachi his sealing sword and Yata mirror. Also the Uchihas were to scared of the Yellow Flash during his reign so they planed the coup after his death. Mad ?


----------



## Rose (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Last panel Sasuke saying "I made my decision..."
> 
> _Sasuke made his decision!! What's going to happen now?!!!_



 This is exactly whats going to happen.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> You are pretty harsh to judge when we kind of agree.  If it were not for that "laziness and blindness" you mentioned, Danzo would have been thrown in jail before he could do the damage he did.  Same with Orochimaru.  Hiruzen could not kill Oro, yet he allowed Danzo, the guy Orochimaru did all the Senju cell experiments for in the first place, to stay in power instead of banishing him along with Orochimaru.



I agree. That doesn't make the Leaf evil though. It makes the Leaf incompetent. That is my point.



Klue said:


> I can think of one forum member who would be affected by Suigetsu's death, and I can't even remember his/her username.



Really?  His username is Suigetsu, lol.

I too would be affected if Sui died. He's funny. 



Arya Stark said:


> Last panel Sasuke saying "I made my decision..."



One volume of waiting until Naruto spits the four Hokages, Sasuke, Orochimaru () and Taka through his demon seal. Cue MPREG edits.



JuubiSage said:


> Kishi's cliffhangers are always some vague stupid shit like that. Just like Kubo's cliffhangers are always some villain with a rape face appearing behind the hero who is shocked. Bonus points if the villain manages to cut the hero too.





I need to get back on Bleach. I've heard it's good (?) again (?).


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Really?  His username is Suigetsu, lol.
> 
> I too would be affected if Sui died. He's funny.



  

Yes, kill him Kishi. 

Maybe Hashirama will absorb him with his wood.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Suigetsu is the voice of reader in manga, I don't want him to die.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yes, kill him Kishi.



I find Suigetsu more appealing than chars like Danzo or Gai. or Naruto even.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 9, 2013)

Please let this boring filler arc end already  For fucks sake the Hokages should be kicking ass on the battlefield instead of telling bedtime stories to Saucegei


----------



## jacamo (Apr 9, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> No it's horrible and the pacing is disgusting.



whaaat?  Bleach has literally never been better



?_Camorra_? said:


> Please let this boring filler arc end already  For fucks sake the Hokages should be kicking ass on the battlefield instead of telling bedtime stories to Saucegei



i always find these comments funny because the manga would actually be better with "Saucegei" as the main character 

Kishi obviously puts more effort into his side of the story


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 9, 2013)

jacamo said:


> whaaat?  Bleach has literally never been better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah with Sasugay as a comic relief character maybe


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Last panel Sasuke saying "I made my decision..."
> 
> _Sasuke made his decision!! What's going to happen now?!!!_



the worst part is that there is like 80% chance of this happening


----------



## Rosi (Apr 9, 2013)

It's reeeeally been a long time since prediction thread was this fun  And Nesha won't stop me from saying it 


Anyway, predicting some epic cliffhanger(maybe Sasuke's rape face  or him arriving at the battlefield?), as it's the end of the volume.


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, given the preview, I expect Sasuke to ask Minato how did Kurama come to attack Konoha, Minato answering that it was a masked man who called himself Uchiha Madara.

Those words will come as a revelation not only to Sasuke (on how Obito lied to him), but also on Hiruzen, who will realize the measures taken on the Uchihas during his second term and which caused the coup conspiracy were all started by a false accusation pointed against the Uchihas, and with some luck, Tobirama would acknowledge "so they weren't that bad after all".

This should lead to Sasuke coming up with his answer, but leaving it as a mystery to the readers. The cliffhanger could be either Sasuke's moment of coming up with his answer, or Juubi reaching its 3rd phase in the battlefield (as a means to reintroduce us to the war before volume 66 chapters start coming out).


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't remember if this is going to be the volume ender or next weeks 

we haven't had a CP yet have we??? I wouldn't be surprised if this volume ends up with extra chapters....like every Sauce centered volume seems to be...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Well, given the preview, I expect Sasuke to ask Minato how did Kurama come to attack Konoha, Minato answering that it was a masked man who called himself Uchiha Madara.
> 
> *Those words will come as a revelation not only to Sasuke (on how Obito lied to him)*, but also on Hiruzen, who will realize the measures taken on the Uchihas during his second term and which caused the coup conspiracy were all started by a false accusation pointed against the Uchihas, and with some luck, Tobirama would acknowledge "so they weren't that bad after all".
> 
> This should lead to Sasuke coming up with his answer, but leaving it as a mystery to the readers. The cliffhanger could be either Sasuke's moment of coming up with his answer, or Juubi reaching its 3rd phase in the battlefield (as a means to reintroduce us to the war before volume 66 chapters start coming out).



No they won't.

Itachi told him that it was the masked man.

I also think it would make Tobirama more mad. Because then he's going to realize that it isn't _just_ Madara who is a psycho, but some other mysterious masked Uchiha.  He treats the Uchiha like shit as it is with just one crazy in their ranks...


----------



## Rosi (Apr 9, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I can't remember if this is going to be the volume ender or next weeks
> 
> we haven't had a CP yet have we??? I wouldn't be surprised if this volume ends up with extra chapters....like every Sauce centered volume seems to be...



Yeah, that's what bothers me too. From what I remember every volume so far had colour pages, so it's weird that they haven't been announced yet when it's supposed to be the 10th chapter of the vol.


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No they won't.
> 
> Itachi told him that it was the masked man.
> 
> I also think it would make Tobirama more mad. Because then he's going to realize that it isn't _just_ Madara who is a psycho, but some other mysterious masked Uchiha.  He treats the Uchiha like shit as it is with just one crazy in their ranks...



Before dematerializing Itachi told him "everything Madara told you was the truth", and Obito (calling himself Madara) said the incident was a natural disaster.

Also, none of the Hokages knows that the masked man is a different person, all they know is that Madara is the cause of the current war, and before being sealed, Minato jumped to the conclusion the masked man he fought was Madara. So Tobirama wouldn't go mad at learning there was another Uchiha psycho besides Madara, at least not before Edo Hokages join the battlefield.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Before dematerializing Itachi told him "everything Madara told you was the truth", and Obito (calling himself Madara) said the incident was a natural disaster.
> 
> Also, none of the Hokages knows that the masked man is a different person, all they know is that Madara is the cause of the current war, and before being sealed, Minato jumped to the conclusion the masked man he fought was Madara. So Tobirama wouldn't go mad at learning there was another Uchiha psycho besides Madara, at least not before Edo Hokages join the battlefield.



It doesn't mean that Sasuke discredited everything Itachi said. He was always extremely suspicious of Tobi, as seen by how many times he has sought out others to "affirm" what he heard him say about Itachi. People are really over-hyping the importance of Minato telling him it was indeed the masked man and not a natural disaster. There's no way in hell that Sasuke gave up everything Itachi said and believed Obito 100% on that. He isn't that stupid. 

Anyway even if Minato was absolutely certain Obito was Madara (which he wasn't; he showed doubt), it's obvious now that it wasn't him because everyone in that room knows that Madara was recently revived.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru was banished for conducting his experiments on citizens and ninjas of the leaf. Not sure how involved Danzou was or if Hiruzen even knew.



Do you think Danzou implanted the Senju arm on himself?  Itachi got him the eyes, but it was Orochimaru who eperimented on the senju cells, not Danzou.  Draw a line.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

^
Don't you mean maximum?



jacamo said:


> i want Sasuke to respond to the Hokages by being all philosophical-like
> 
> i can see the haters losing their shit over that


YES PLEASE MAKE THIS HAPPEN!  I'm tired of his "I've closed my eyes all I see is darkness."  It's time for him to tell off the former Kage on what they did wrong (especially Hiruzen for allowing Danzou another breath of life).



Maracunator said:


> Well, given the preview, I expect Sasuke to ask Minato how did Kurama come to attack Konoha, Minato answering that it was a masked man who called himself Uchiha Madara.
> 
> Those words will come as a revelation not only to Sasuke (on how Obito lied to him), but also on Hiruzen, who will realize the measures taken on the Uchihas during his second term and which caused the coup conspiracy were all started by a false accusation pointed against the Uchihas, and with some luck, Tobirama would acknowledge "so they weren't that bad after all".
> 
> This should lead to Sasuke coming up with his answer, but leaving it as a mystery to the readers. The cliffhanger could be either Sasuke's moment of coming up with his answer, or Juubi reaching its 3rd phase in the battlefield (as a means to reintroduce us to the war before volume 66 chapters start coming out).





Jeαnne said:


> the worst part is that there is like 80% chance of this happening



Next Chapter:

Sasuke: brb destroying konoha

Hashirama: lol no ur not

or 

Sasuke: That sounds just like me and Naruto

Minato: let me tell you something about Naruto-
*tells story of that night*

Sasuke: I've made my decision.

end

Kishimoto:


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Prediction by sieka134.

This is not mine, but I like it.  I doubt it for the sole reason I see the entire staff of editors and Shounen Jump shouting "_*fight, fight, fight*_" like middle school kids.


> I would like to say that I don't know why so many people say that Naruto vs Sasuke fight is inevitable. Imo Sasuke right now is on his way to redemption, he said that he cannot afford to be a kid anymore. After his fight with Danzou when he met Naruto and they clashed, Naruto said that if they fought they would both die, because of Naruto shielding all of Sasuke's hatred. My theory is that Sasuke is going to fight his hatred himself, endure it himself, like Hashirama told him, that shinobi is the one who endure. Because of that there won't be any hatred in Sasuke for Naruto to shield, their fight won't be necessary. At the beginning of the series Sasuke stated that his goal is killing a certain person and reviving his clan. I think that after his talk with Kages, Sasuke's resolve will be recreating his clan free of hatred that he himself endures, this resolve would come from both what Tobirama told him, that Uchiha clan is a clan bound by hatred and what Hashirama told him, that shinobi are the ones who endure. Also, Sasuke already asked three kages questions, he didn't ask Minato about anything, I think that he is going to ask Minato about Kyuubi attack on Konoha 16 years ago, that caused suspicion towards Uchiha and that later caused their annihilation. Sasuke will learn about the fact that Obito was behind the attack and that the whole nightmare he witnessed, death of his parents, his brothers suffering, is Obitos doing. He will decide to help ninja alliance fight against Obito and Madara in order to clear his Clan's name. Of course I think that Naruto will take part in Sasuke stating his new resolve completely and acknowledging his mistakes, but I can't think why would that be through force, and especially in fight to death.
> TL;DR Sasuke is going to change himself by himself, state new resolve to recreate his clan without hatred, there will be no need for Naruto and Sasuke to fight.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Prediction by sieka134.
> 
> This is not mine, but I like it.  I doubt it for the sole reason I see the entire staff of editors and Shounen Jump shouting "_*fight, fight, fight*_" like middle school kids.



A fight between Naruto and Sasuke is certainly not necessary at all cost since Sasuke could find redemption on his own.

The problem is why did Kishi make the Frog Sage make a prophecy that Naruto will fight Sasuke and making Naruto master his bijuu mostly to prepare himself for his upcoming battle with Sasuke. If Kishi didn't want such fight to happen then why hype it so much? Many readers are also almost desperate to seeing them face each other again.

I personally would enjoy just seeing them team together to take down the current enemies but a friendly match between the two wouldn't be so bad either IMO...


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It doesn't mean that Sasuke discredited everything Itachi said. He was always extremely suspicious of Tobi, as seen by how many times he has sought out others to "affirm" what he heard him say about Itachi. People are really over-hyping the importance of Minato telling him it was indeed the masked man and not a natural disaster. There's no way in hell that Sasuke gave up everything Itachi said and believed Obito 100% on that. He isn't that stupid.



If he didn't discredit everything Itachi said, he wouldn't have asked for confirmation from Hiruzen in the first place (he was disappointed at how Itachi's final tale of why he slaughtered the rest of the clan turned out to be true), nor would have considered Obito's words as "the truth" he learned after Itachi died.

Right after hearing Hiruzen's words, he learned Obito was telling the truth about Tobirama's moves with the Uchiha clan without even asking him (Tobirama spoke by himself and Orochimaru even recriminated him at that), and in Hashirama's flashception it was strongly implied that the truth on how Madara got Izuna's eyes was closer to Obito's tale than Itachi's.

So yeah, Minato has to tell Sasuke what readers know and Sasuke still doesn't know about the Kurama incident, such confirmation will ultimately decide if Sasuke goes for Obito's head before or after taking whatever action he plans on Konoha.



PikaCheeka said:


> Anyway even if Minato was absolutely certain Obito was Madara (which he wasn't; he showed doubt), it's obvious now that it wasn't him because everyone in that room knows that Madara was recently revived.



And even still, while one can be said to be unsure, none of the 3 other Hokages know there was another Uchiha operating from outside Konoha in the first place and who caused the incident (and among those 3, Hiruzen is the only one who knows about the incident having happened in the first place, and he acted under the belief it was an inside job from the Uchiha clan), they will either have to be told about him or meet him in the battlefield.


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> people want to see minato's uchiha related flashback as bad as me



the thing is.... does Minato have anything to say about the Uchiha....though could he bring to light why there wasn't any (bar itachi and sauce) during the kyubi attack


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 9, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> I personally would enjoy just seeing them team together to take down the current enemies but a friendly match between the two wouldn't be so bad either IMO...



I think seeing Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi fighting as team again now that they are complete beasts (perfect jin, EMS, mastering Kamui) would be every bit as badass as Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 9, 2013)

Naymles said:


> the thing is.... does Minato have anything to say about the Uchiha....though could he bring to light why there wasn't any (bar itachi and sauce) during the kyubi attack



Uchihas were probably there but the ordinary no named Uchiha with ordinary sharingan is just a fire breathing fodder. The power level of your regular old Joe Uchiha lies between the power levels of Gato's thugs from Zabuza arc and Mizuki


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> A fight between Naruto and Sasuke is certainly not necessary at all cost since Sasuke could find redemption on his own.
> 
> *The problem is why did Kishi make the Frog Sage make a prophecy that Naruto will fight Sasuke* and making Naruto master his bijuu mostly to prepare himself for his upcoming battle with Sasuke. If Kishi didn't want such fight to happen then why hype it so much? Many readers are also almost desperate to seeing them face each other again.
> 
> I personally would enjoy just seeing them team together to take down the current enemies but a friendly match between the two wouldn't be so bad either IMO...



That could just as easily have been about Obito, or even Madara, who is young again. 

Everyone just assumed it was Sasuke, but if it was that obvious Kishi probably wouldn't have included it in the first place. I think it was meant to be deceptive.


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Uchihas were probably there but the ordinary no named Uchiha with ordinary sharingan is just a fire breathing fodder. The power level of your regular old Joe Uchiha lies between the power levels of Gato's thugs from Zabuza arc and Mizuki



As much as i love your comment 



Itachi brings up the matter....


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Naymles said:


> the thing is.... does Minato have anything to say about the Uchiha....though could he bring to light why there wasn't any (bar itachi and sauce) during the kyubi attack



I have a feeling the elders and Danzo have something to do with it while Minato didnt know about it since he was off on the birthing top secret mission, but I could be wrong


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> A fight between Naruto and Sasuke is certainly not necessary at all cost since Sasuke could find redemption on his own.
> 
> The problem is why did Kishi make the* Frog Sage make a prophecy that Naruto will fight Sasuke *and making Naruto master his bijuu mostly to prepare himself for his upcoming battle with Sasuke. If Kishi didn't want such fight to happen then why hype it so much? Many readers are also almost desperate to seeing them face each other again.
> 
> I personally would enjoy just seeing them team together to take down the current enemies but a friendly match between the two wouldn't be so bad either IMO...



He only said "a young man with great power in his eyes" which later turned out to be Obito.


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I have a feeling the elders and Danzo have something to do with it while Minato didnt know about it since he was off on the birthing top secret mission, but I could be wrong



I just think it's too coincidental ..... if you get what i mean


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 9, 2013)

My prediction:
3-4 first pages of Hokage&Sasuke 
8-10 pages of Juubi fight
last 3-4 pages return to Hokages.


----------



## Mansali (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope that Naruto gets to meet the Hokages soon and it would be pretty cool seeing Minato, Kakashi and Naruto in the same scene.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 9, 2013)

Naymles said:


> As much as i love your comment
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi brings up the matter....



What are you implying ? That Uchihas were in their secret meating room in the Uchiha temple and had a pyjama party while Kyuubi attacked Konoha ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He only said "a young man with great power in his eyes" which later turned out to be Obito.



Someone who is their thirties isn't exactly a young man.

Lolobito doesn't have great eyes, not to mention he didn't even used them besides controlling the Bijuu and becoming intangible. 

Obito is weak has shit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Someone who is their thirties isn't exactly a young man.
> 
> Lolobito doesn't have great eyes, not to mention he didn't even used them besides controlling the Bijuu and becoming intangible.
> 
> Obito is weak has shit.



I swear I was going to neg you if I didn't like you.

Yeah Kamui is weak shit. :3


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I swear I was going to neg you if I didn't like you.
> 
> Yeah Kamui is weak shit. :3



Why thank you. 

Obito hasn't really lived up to the expectations I had when the war began. One can't really spam the same move if it will only hinder him in the long run.


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What are you implying ? That Uchihas were in their secret meating room in the *Uchiha temple and had a pyjama party while Kyuubi attacked Konoha* ?



Mayybe 

but to be more serious.... the fact that Fugaku (or so happens to be the current leader of the Uchiha at the time) wasn't around ..... 

Plus there wasn't any uchiha around through out the invasion scenes....

I'm just opting that there's something off about the whole thing


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> The problem is why did Kishi make the Frog Sage make a prophecy that Naruto will fight Sasuke and making Naruto master his bijuu mostly to prepare himself for his upcoming battle with Sasuke. If Kishi didn't want such fight to happen then why hype it so much? Many readers are also almost desperate to seeing them face each other again.



The frog said a young man with special eyes. Jiraiya was a young man according to that same frog. That thing is as old as fossil shit. The frog predicted Naruto VS Obito.  Trollbito doing what he does best, both for the in-universe characters and the readers.

The Naruto VS Sasuke fight is not that wanted, at least that's not the impression the KL gives. Someone should make a poll in the Library for this to be sure.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> Obito hasn't really lived up to the expectations I had when the war began. One can't really spam the same move if it will only hinder him in the long run.



Who can other than Madara from battlefield can beat Obito when it comes to 1v1 ?

He has powerful eyes, period.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Minato.
> BM Naruto
> Kakashi
> Nagato
> ...



ON BATTLEFIELD.

Konan died by the hands of Obito 

Obito played Nagato and Itachi like one of his dolls.

Kakashi can't do shit without team up. In fact no one can do shit to Obito if they don't team up with Kakashi.Did you miss the whole Jinchuuriki fight?

Jesus Christ, I know you hate Obito but don't let that cloud your judgement.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 9, 2013)

Discussing Questions about Naruto chapter 626 and speculating on events of chapter 627:

[YOUTUBE]oBBBWMnXD3M[/YOUTUBE]

What will the Hokages do now that the flashbacks are finally over?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Minato.
> BM Naruto
> Kakashi
> Nagato
> ...



And this matters why? Even if you think Obito is easily defeated, the sharingan are special / powerful eyes, even in the biggest of fodder, because of what they represent. As such, the frog could be talking about him.



Naymles said:


> true....
> 
> Mind you Kakashi's version is the most dangerous in my opinion...when Obito isn't around(for him to counter it).
> 
> ...



The thing was so haxed it had to be divided in two, with each half belonging to the highest tiers of the manga.

Obito would have been a beast if the bridge thing hadn't happened. Possibly, the most overpowered character in this manga.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> ON BATTLEFIELD.
> 
> Konan died by the hands of Obito



After she almost killed him until he had to resort to Izanagi.



> Obito played Nagato and Itachi like one of his dolls.


On the Battlefield.

Nagato would have destroyed Tobi any time he wanted. 
Why did Tobi wait until Itachi died to make his move? 



> Kakashi can't do shit without team up. In fact no one can do shit to Obito if they don't team up with Kakashi.Did you miss the whole Jinchuuriki fight?


Minato soloed. 

Tobi's ability requires him to be tangible for him to attack. If he becomes intangible he can't do anything. A character just needed to be faster than him.



> Jesus Christ, I know you hate Obito but don't let that cloud your judgement.


I don't hate Obito. 
He was an awesome villain until he revealed his reason for being a villain. 
There was no point in him getting the Rinnegan if he wasn't going to use it considering he could sync with Gedo Mazo even without the Rinnegan.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> The frog said a young man with special eyes. Jiraiya was a young man according to that same frog. That thing is as old as fossil shit. The frog predicted Naruto VS Obito.  Trollbito doing what he does best, both for the in-universe characters and the readers.
> 
> The Naruto VS Sasuke fight is not that wanted, at least that's not the impression the KL gives. Someone should make a poll in the Library for this to be sure.



Lets not forget "an octopus" is actually a shitty rapper AND a Juubi bull, not an octopus.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Lets not forget "an octopus" is actually a shitty rapper AND a Juubi bull, not an octopus.



. considering the eight tails has the eight tentacles instead of legs, the word choice was correct.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm going to ban all of you guys if you keep posting like this.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2013)

the entire alliance would get fodderized by a full powered juubi
the alliance would get fodderized by a full powered obito
the alliance would get fodderized by a full power madara

so yea i predict more of the villains holding back their true power in order to not kill anyone


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Hexa said:


> I'm going to ban all of you guys if you keep posting like this.


noooooo .


Btw, i predict that Kishi will troll us and not make things clear about Sasuke's decision .


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> noooooo .
> 
> 
> Btw, i predict that Kishi will troll us and not make things clear about Sasuke's decision .



i am still thinking that sasuke won't make his decision until at least 5 chapters from now


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

Hexa said:


> I'm going to ban all of you guys if you keep posting like this.



apologies Hexa ,sorry man x


_____________________________________________

So i'm guessing everyone is pretty confident that Minato will speak next chapter?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am still thinking that sasuke won't make his decision until at least 5 chapters from now


as long as they dont leave it for the golden week cliffhanger -_-


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

Naymles said:


> So i'm guessing everyone is pretty confident that Minato will speak next chapter?



yes, remember that this is how itachi was treated by kishi as an ET. ignored, let the others shine and then itachi trolled everyone and became the star of his scenes and fights as an ET.  

i can't be the only one who uses this logic, am i?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> yes, remember that this is how itachi was treated by kishi as an ET. ignored, let the others shine and then itachi trolled everyone and became the star of his scenes and fights as an ET.
> 
> i can't be the only one who uses this logic, am i?


itachi was never ignored, he was saved for last, as the best 


wouldnt be surprised if its the same case with Minato 

still...


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont, the last time that the preview pointed out something like that it was totally right



if that is the case, i am sure minato will be the one to TNJ sasuke this chapter. hashirama's words didn't leave sasuke with a  "!!!" or something. 

sasuke's face is just the same as before
this

this is why i am more interested in minato's words than sasuke's TNJ. the thing is, we all know his choice by now if indeed he chooses this chapter. he will go and help naruto. it won't be anything else at this point seeing how kishi is rushing things. therefore, i am more interested in the journey and not the destination.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> if that is the case, i am sure minato will be the one to TNJ sasuke this chapter. hashirama's words didn't leave sasuke with a  "!!!" or something.
> 
> sasuke's face is just the same as before
> this
> ...



For sure. I think Oro will recover most of the edo-tensei's at some point too. Things are getting all fired up!!


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

we've got quite a few people watching this threads...but why is no-one posting but Addy and Jeanne?? ...

---------

to honest I don't really know how next chapter will pan out...but we will get an answer from Sauce...but I don't know what Minato will say...if he is going to say anything ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> if that is the case, i am sure minato will be the one to TNJ sasuke this chapter. hashirama's words didn't leave sasuke with a  "!!!" or something.
> 
> sasuke's face is just the same as before
> this
> ...


and, interesting enough, the question left is "what am I?", and Minato is the one left to answer stuff, so i could see "you are Naruto's friend" coming from a mile away


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> and, interesting enough, the question left is "what am I?", and Minato is the one left to answer stuff, so i could see *"you are Naruto's friend"* coming from a mile away



this would be quite moving in all honesty....

I hope it happens....


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> if that is the case, i am sure minato will be the one to TNJ sasuke this chapter. hashirama's words didn't leave sasuke with a  "!!!" or something.
> 
> sasuke's face is just the same as before
> this
> ...



What kind of TnJ would make Sasuke go '!!! what have I done' in one chapter? None, that's what. He has resisted for 400 chapters, by people much more important to Sasuke than Minato. If Itachi couldn't do it, it's not gonna be Minato.

If there's anything in Minato that will make Sasuke think twice is the revelation that it was Trollbito who attacked with Kurama. He told Sasuke that he had nothing to do with it, so he would be aware Trollbito is a liar and is in fact, the reason why his whole family is dead (both because he made the Uchiha under suspicion and because he helped Itachi the night of the massacre).



Jeαnne said:


> and, interesting enough, the question left is "what am I?", and Minato is the one left to answer stuff, so i could see "you are Naruto's friend" coming from a mile away



A) how would Minato know B) how is that gonna change Sasuke's mind? Naruto has said this a few times and so has Sasuke at VotE, none of it mattered, why is it gonna matter now?

What Sasuke is, the fruit of lying and manipulation, by the village, Itachi, Orochimaru and by Trollbito. Sasuke is, what others want him to be. Might as well make a realisation that he has the right of chosing his own path ATM.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 9, 2013)

Finalllly it ended 

Pleaaaase  Moon Eye is Successful


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

also, there is another possibility regarding Minato.


Both Jiraya and Minato seemed to have some kind of belief. Yeah, i am talking about the child of prophecy shit. Since Minato really believed that Naruto would be the one to do something important, and Jiraya talked about the hatred in the ninja world and all, about attempting to put an end to this stuff, perhaps Minato will expose his own idea for Sasuke in a way that it will convince him of something related to his friendship with Naruto.

Naruto has recently thought of Jiraya and Minato, and it was regarding the hatred issue...the best way to end this cyle is "convert" Sasuke, and if Minato is somehow aware of the memories gathered while his conscience was inside of Naruto's seal, he will know what is up between Naruto and Sasuke, and what have them teaming up could represent.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> and, interesting enough, the question left is "what am I?", and Minato is the one left to answer stuff, so i could see "you are Naruto's friend" coming from a mile away



pretty much 

but I would like to think that kishi has more for minato this chapter 



Jeαnne said:


> also, there is another possibility regarding Minato.
> 
> 
> Both Jiraya and Minato seemed to have some kind of belief. Yeah, i am talking about the child of prophecy shit. Since Minato really believed that Naruto would be the one to do something important, and Jiraya talked about the hatred in the ninja world and all, about attempting to put an end to this stuff, perhaps Minato will expose his own idea for Sasuke in a way that it will convince him of something related to his friendship with Naruto.
> ...



he was surprised that kyuubi worked with naruto ao I think that everything after his last  meeting with naruto is null.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> he was surprised that kyuubi worked with naruto ao I think that everything after his last  meeting with naruto is null.


you mean the pain fight?


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> you mean the pain fight?



yup, so I doubt he knows anything since then.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> yup, so I doubt he knows anything since then.


but it would be enough, he would know enough about Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> but it would be enough, he would know enough about Naruto and Sasuke



ye he would know enough about their 'special' relationship to point Sauce in the right direction...but that's if he chooses to listen... pride and all


----------



## mayumi (Apr 9, 2013)

if minato knew of sasuke and naruto's "friendship" he would probably want to kill sasuke for ramming chidori and threatning to kill his son. but in this manga things like that forgiven. LOL.

but then again itachi's so called trust in naruto was after asking sasuke to kill his best friend in part 1. another LOL moment.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 9, 2013)

More interested to see if there will be an obvious transition event in this chapter, giving a clue as to the next volume events. Hokages to the battlefield? Return to five Kage's fate? Back to Madara and Obito vs Alliance? Shino stomping everyone with his Godzilla Mothra sized Kyuubi enhanced bugs?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> What kind of TnJ would make Sasuke go '!!! what have I done' in one chapter? None, that's what. He has resisted for 400 chapters, by people much more important to Sasuke than Minato. If Itachi couldn't do it, it's not gonna be Minato.
> 
> If there's anything in Minato that will make Sasuke think twice is the revelation that it was Trollbito who attacked with Kurama. He told Sasuke that he had nothing to do with it, so he would be aware Trollbito is a liar and is in fact, the reason why his whole family is dead (both because he made the Uchiha under suspicion and because he helped Itachi the night of the massacre).
> 
> ...





Seriously...everything Hashirama said is much more emotionally impactful than anything Minato can say. Hashirama just basically gave a parallel of Sasuke that ended with him dead.

Minato will tell him to believe in himself and Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

mayumi said:


> if minato knew of sasuke and naruto's "friendship" he would probably want to kill sasuke for ramming chidori and threatning to kill his son. but in this manga things like that forgiven. LOL.
> 
> but then again itachi's so called trust in naruto was after asking sasuke to kill his best friend in part 1. another LOL moment.


coming from a man who decided to kill himself leaving his baby son alone with a demon sealed inside of him, its nothing .


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasuke questions Minato

Minato: I have nothing to say to you Uchiha child I'm leaving-FTG's To the battlefield
Everyone in the Uchiha Shrine: ?!
Orochimaru: He broke my Edo Tensei?!
2nd Hokage: He broke my Edo Jutsu and used my space time jutsu!
1st Hokage: Saru who is that man? Who is the fourth hokage?
3rd Hokage: He's from the Namikaze clan
1st and 2nd Hokage: ?!
3rd Hokage closing his eyes: Minato...

scene switches to the battlefield
Minato is infront of Naruto
Naruto: Father?!
Kakashi: Sensei?!
Minato teleporting to Nauro's seal:....

Next chapter: Minato Namikaze


----------



## Karasu (Apr 9, 2013)

Prediction: 

Hashirama: So now do you see the importance of the village as a tool for peace?

Sasuke:  ...yeah

Hashirama:  REALLY!!!???

Sasuke: pfffft  hell no **BLACK DEATH EREWHERE**



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sasuke questions Minato
> 
> Minato: I have nothing to say to you Uchiha child I'm leaving-FTG's To the battlefield
> Everyone in the Uchiha Shrine: ?!
> ...



Fixed. Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Abz (Apr 9, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sasuke questions Minato
> 
> Minato: I have nothing to say to you Uchiha child I'm leaving-FTG's To the battlefield
> Everyone in the Uchiha Shrine: ?!
> ...




Lol now that's some wish


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sasuke questions Minato
> 
> Minato: I have nothing to say to you Uchiha child I'm leaving-FTG's To the battlefield
> Everyone in the Uchiha Shrine: ?!
> ...



Itachi level trolling.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 9, 2013)

Minato's turn to talk. Also I hope we find out exactly _why_ they chose to go to the Uchiha shrine.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> After she almost killed him until he had to resort to Izanagi.
> 
> 
> On the Battlefield.
> ...



dude, obito was fighting kcm naruto, kakashi, and guy all at once, reacting to them all, counter attacking, all while watching gedo mazo's back. 

he also has biju sealing pikes, giant hachibi tail slicing shurikens, barriers, and bakafu ranbu.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> coming from a man who decided to kill himself leaving his baby son alone with a demon sealed inside of him, its nothing .



that demon inside him was what saved his son from sasuke's chidori. don't think he made a bad call at all.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2013)

hiruzen corrects his old statement and says " sorry, itachi was hokage level at the age of 4, i only just remembered when i was forced to fight him and got solo'd, i repressed that moment in my life because it was the biggest nightmare i've ever experienced"

hashirama: he sounds like a greater ninja then me

sasuke: Wow, nii-san still gets so much hype even after death

then we get a bunch of pages of itachi learning sage mode at the age of 4 while walking through a never before discovered forest where he recieves a bunch of spiritual weapons, absorbs the powers of the great demon crow Losmufooku and talks to the sacred monkey King unwegkle


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 9, 2013)

i just hope minato is not a sasuke fanboy just like his son .


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> hiruzen corrects his old statement and says " sorry, itachi was hokage level at the age of 4, i only just remembered when i was forced to fight him and got solo'd, i repressed that moment in my life because it was the biggest nightmare i've ever experienced"
> 
> hashirama: he sounds like a greater ninja then me
> 
> ...



In other words, it's the chapter that forces UltimateDeadPool to quit the manga forever. 

But you did forget the part where Itachi goes back in time, poops and creates the Juubi.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Apr 9, 2013)

I Await The Appearance Of The Uzumaki Clan!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> In other words, it's the chapter that forces UltimateDeadPool to quit the manga forever.
> 
> But you did forget the part where Itachi goes back in time, poops and creates the Juubi.



Thankfully Kishimoto could never possibly smoke that much crack.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Thankfully Kishimoto could never possibly smoke that much crack.



Are we talking about the same guy that created the Juubi?

Yeah, Kishi can get that wasted.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Are we talking about the same guy that created the Juubi?
> 
> Yeah, Kishi can get that wasted.



Possible. Or, he really has ran out of ideas and is letting his kids make this stuff up... and letting them draw it, lol.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 9, 2013)

he will tell Sasuke how Naruto is kewl and he is not!!!


----------



## rac585 (Apr 9, 2013)

will minato even remember what went down inside naruto and kyuubi's head?

or was that just a second version of minato. maybe that chakra and memories transferred to the real minato like when a shadowclone goes poof.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd like to have Minato say he put the Kyuubi in Naruto, for Sasuke to interrupt and yell at him "Do you know how much pain he has been in?  That he was too young to defend himself from the Akatsuki, or were you so power hungry that you killed his parents, too?"  or something like that.


----------



## Jad (Apr 9, 2013)

You hear that people? It's the winds of change.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I'd like to have Minato say he put the Kyuubi in Naruto, for Sasuke to interrupt and yell at him "Do you know how much pain he has been in?  That he was too young to defend himself from the Akatsuki, or were you so power hungry that you killed his parents, too?"  or something like that.



That's terribly unlike Sasuke.  He currently doesn't care about Naruto.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 9, 2013)

Rac said:


> will minato even remember what went down inside naruto and kyuubi's head?
> 
> or was that just a second version of minato. maybe that chakra and memories transferred to the real minato like when a shadowclone goes poof.



Haha yeah that would be awkward when confronted by Naruto lol. "HEY DAD" "OH, Naruto! Is that you?"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 9, 2013)

Naruto back in the picture please.

So I can return to trolling and telling people how great he is and shit whilst stuntin' on your fave.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2013)

I suspect we may be heading for a chapter the likes of just after Sasuke absorbed Oro where he said "I've taken over." An end to the chapter that answers the question and yet is totally ambiguous, such that it will lead the entire forum into believing something like Orosuke Is Now A Thing(tm).

In other words, expect to be trolled by the ending this week. (and possibly next week too.)





Jad said:


> You hear that people? It's the winds of change.


Hopefully back to how they used to be. Sasuke was a Edgy Good Guy(tm) up until the Sound Four got a hold of him, and later on when Obito got a hold of him; on those two occasions he progressively lost his marbles. If all goes well we'll get something like a Max Payne out of this instead of an irredeemable killer, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 9, 2013)

Minato will talk about the Uzumaki clan, and how it was destroyed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I'd like to have Minato say he put the Kyuubi in Naruto, for Sasuke to interrupt and yell at him "Do you know how much pain he has been in?  That he was too young to defend himself from the Akatsuki, or were you so power hungry that you killed his parents, too?"  or something like that.


this would be so OOC


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I'd like to have Minato say he put the Kyuubi in Naruto, for Sasuke to interrupt and yell at him "Do you know how much pain he has been in?  That he was too young to defend himself from the Akatsuki, or were you so power hungry that you killed his parents, too?"  or something like that.


That delicious NaruSasu.

[sp]Nah, too gay even for Kishi. [/sp]


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasuke decides to takeover Kohona and save it from the senjus will or something. I expect a twisted logic to come out. Like Kohona belongs to the uchiha or something Because him and naruto have to fight.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> this would be so OOC



I like picturing Sasuke OOC.  Sometimes I just can't help it.

Are my expectations for him too high?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2013)

naruto and minato can finally have the "talk"

minato: so naruto...which one of these fine ladies do you plan to get serious with?

naruto: what? Ladies? serious?

minato: yes naruto, half the village wants you to get with sakura while the other half prefers for you to be with hinata. so which do you want?

naruto: i like those 2 girls like i like my noodles, but everybody knows my real favorite part of  the ramen is...the Sauce


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 9, 2013)

half of the village want naruto with sakura ? 
since when ?


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Sasuke decides to takeover Kohona and save it from the senjus will or something. I expect a twisted logic to come out. Like Kohona belongs to the uchiha or something Because him and naruto have to fight.



You know....? I would prefer that over his current plan.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

I can see that lulzgic of Sasuke thinking the Leaf is the Uchiha's right happening. Although if he does, there's no time or space for the fight against Naruto. We've discussed this elsewhere, everything that comes after the Alliance VS Ten Tails is going to be small in comparision.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I like picturing Sasuke OOC.  Sometimes I just can't help it.
> 
> Are my expectations for him too high?


xD well.

Its not really about high expectations...i mean he could actually think something like that, but talk like that would be just out of char ;p


----------



## ed17 (Apr 9, 2013)

Minato : I was competing in the 4th hokage election with Itachi when he was 7. He won it but gave the title to me because he felt that he is still too young to lead the village


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Minato : I was competing in the 4th hokage election with Itachi when he was 7. He won it but gave the title to me because he felt that he is still too young to lead the village



Minato died when Itachi was four or five, I believe.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 9, 2013)

Lorddddddddddddddddddd Kurama's triumphant return is soon upon us!
That fucking legend...
Has been a part of the greatest battles the shinobi universe has ever seen...

The Lord shall never be stopped!


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato died when Itachi was four or five, I believe.



Even more impressive


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lorddddddddddddddddddd Kurama's triumphant return is soon upon us!
> That fucking legend...
> Has been a part of the greatest battles the shinobi universe has ever seen...
> 
> The Lord shall never be stopped!



Controlled like a puppet and forcefully lulled to sleep, I wonder if he even remembers anything.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 9, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lorddddddddddddddddddd Kurama's triumphant return is soon upon us!
> That fucking legend...
> Has been a part of the greatest battles the shinobi universe has ever seen...
> 
> The Lord shall never be stopped!



He can be stopped with a simple pat on the head.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 9, 2013)

I personally think we're going to be hearing from Minato. What I'm not sure about is how Kishi can make a non-awkward transition from Hashirama's story to Minato's. Hashi's gonna be like well, Sasuke? And Sasuke will, what, turn to Minato and ask another question without giving Hashi any feedback? After Hashi was convinced his story would neutralize Sasuke's hatred? Seems awkward no matter what.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 9, 2013)

Minato: I was Mikoto's personal obstetrician, when Itachi's was borned, and cut the umbilical cord, when Fugaku was lying unconscious.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I personally think we're going to be hearing from Minato. What I'm not sure about is how Kishi can make a non-awkward transition from Hashirama's story to Minato's. Hashi's gonna be like well, Sasuke? And Sasuke will, what, turn to Minato and ask another question without giving Hashi any feedback? After Hashi was convinced his story would neutralize Sasuke's hatred? Seems awkward no matter what.


exacly

i mean, everybody is having some urgency right now, so its not fitting to have Sasuke turn to Minato and make questions...people have forgotten the circunstances before Hashirama sitting there and telling them the story, what we should expect next is Sasuke giving a feedback that could somehow make Minato comment something on it, by himself.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2013)

No idea what Kishi is going to do with this week's chapter. Just hope he doesn't "bs" for too long. Make a quick and smooth transition to the next thing; regardless, of what it is.

If Sasuke decides to read the tablet, let him began a few pages prior to the end. That's all I'm saying, Kishimoto.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> exacly
> 
> i mean, everybody is having some urgency right now, so its not fitting to have Sasuke turn to Minato and make questions...people have forgotten the circunstances before Hashirama sitting there and telling them the story, what we should expect next is Sasuke giving a feedback that could somehow make Minato comment something on it, by himself.



That could work! I can see it. Sasuke will make a comment about Hashi's story but then say something about how he isn't sure how that translated to his actual family members and the clan that he knew. Then Minato could jump in and say something about, well, anything really.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2013)

minato: i thought i was naruto's father, but it turns out itachi placed kushina into a genjutsu where her and itachi had their fun for 72 hours straight. Normally a 4 year old boy could not get a women pregnant, but his genjutsu was so powerful that kushina's brain believed she got pregnant which actually forced her body to become pregnant. so in reality, naruto is itachi's son.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 10, 2013)

Next chapter will probably focus on the evolution of Sasuke's goal. Sasuke goal has been to destroy the village to avenge Itachi, but I think that goal is too shallow for Sasuke to maintain after hearing Hashi's story. I expect Sasuke goal will change focus back to restoring the clan, but like Madara he won't believe that the clan can be restored in the present state of the world & he'll probably search some method to change that, which is when he'll consult the Tablet to try and figure out this different method.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

The only smooth transition from Hashirama to Minato will have to be through Naruto (some BS friendship parallel), which unfortunately doesn't work so well because Minato doesn't know Sasuke and Naruto are friends, and I seriously doubt that Sasuke is going to bring it up in response to Hashirama. 



Jak N Blak said:


> Many have tried to control or stop the Lord's Power...but thats a compliment in itself.
> 
> All who have crossed the Lord are now nothing but dead men.
> 
> The Lord still lives.



That's the advantage of being immortal.

Doesn't change the fact that he's a kilometer-high magical monster who got his ass handed to him half a dozen times by little mortal men, women, and teenagers in the most embarrassing ways possible and in the end resorted to teaming up with a human to avoid getting assaulted by another human.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

Just the end of the Hashirama stuff, hopefully they don't switch to something else.


----------



## spiritmight (Apr 10, 2013)

Stolen from 2ch:


*Spoiler*: __ 




サスケは最後の戦いでナルトを支援することを決定した。
港区では、うちは一族が仮面の男と木の葉の両方で操作されたことが明らかになった。


----------



## Harbour (Apr 10, 2013)

man in the iron mask. wtf?
flashback about how tobi met uchiha clan and deal with them?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 10, 2013)

I think next volume will have more than 10 chapters and the Golden Week's cliffhanger will be the same of volume's. And color pages, we need color pages.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

> Sasuke decided to help Naruto final battle.
> Clan working with both Konoha and the masked man was revealed in Minato-ku, of.



Eh impossible to say if it's true.

That's the most common prediction on the internet.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh impossible to say if it's true.
> 
> That's the most common prediction on the internet.



I totally think Sasuke is going to help Naruto in this fight, but I will seriously laugh if he decided this quickly. I could use a laugh. I hope this is true hahaha.


----------



## Rose (Apr 10, 2013)

^ I dont know how to feel about that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I totally think Sasuke is going to help Naruto in this fight, but I will seriously laugh if he decided this quickly. I could use a laugh. I hope this is true hahaha.



Why?

It's been coming for a long time, honestly. At least ever since he met Itachi, he's been having serious doubts about his own conviction.

IMO, Sasuke teaming up with Naruto against Madara, and the two having a fight between rivals only, has been the most obvious route for the manga for years now.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why?
> 
> It's been coming for a long time, honestly. At least ever since he met Itachi, he's been having serious doubts about his own conviction.
> 
> IMO, Sasuke teaming up with Naruto against Madara, and the two having a fight between rivals only, has been the most obvious route for the manga for years now.



Oh, I've always thought Sasuke would help defeat Madara, but I'm not sure if he'll view it as "teaming up" with Naruto. I'm not sold on the fighting as rivals thing. I don't think its impossible, but plot-wise, I really think Naruto needs to have a greater hand in Sasuke's final conversion. 

I think Sasuke will go help defeat Madara but will split as soon as the fight is over. If Sasuke understands that Madara is the greatest threat at the moment, he will help the alliance even if he still doesn't agree with them. Enemy of my enemy kind of deal.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Sasuke decided to help Naruto final battle.
> > Clan working with both Konoha and the masked man was revealed in Minato-ku, of.



The first is alright.

The second, wtf, how would Minato become aware of this. He supposedly was clueless when he came out in whatever chapter he appeared to Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

well...maybe the help Naruto part is not as simple as fluffy friendship stuff, but if it is...honestly, about time


----------



## Brain Slug (Apr 10, 2013)

I think that, since the village is empty of most Jonin/capable fighters of any sort, then now the time is ripe for Sasuke to take over the village.

That's right...Sasuke will take command of the Leaf Village, instating himself as the Hokage (Leaf's Shadow....goes with his whole darkness theme) and laying claim to the village.  Hashirama basically told him that the position should have been Madara's to begin with.

Plus, this allows for a GREAT finale to the series.  Naruto and company return from war, exhausted and ready to relax, only to find that in their absence, Sasuke has truly come into his own.  He's got power, he's got influence (Sasuke won't forcefully take the village; he'll strongarm the elders but leave everyone else unharmed), and he's now dangerous.  Naruto vs. Pain in the crater of Konoha was the best setting up to this point....Naruto and Sasuke dueling over the fate of Konoha's future (say, on top of the Hokage's mansion) would be pants-shittingly awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

Brain Slug said:


> I think that, since the village is empty of most Jonin/capable fighters of any sort, then now the time is ripe for Sasuke to take over the village.
> 
> That's right...Sasuke will take command of the Leaf Village, instating himself as the Hokage (Leaf's Shadow....goes with his whole darkness theme) and laying claim to the village.  Hashirama basically told him that the position should have been Madara's to begin with.
> 
> Plus, this allows for a GREAT finale to the series.  Naruto and company return from war, exhausted and ready to relax, only to find that in their absence, Sasuke has truly come into his own.  He's got power, he's got influence (Sasuke won't forcefully take the village; he'll strongarm the elders but leave everyone else unharmed), and he's now dangerous.  Naruto vs. Pain in the crater of Konoha was the best setting up to this point....Naruto and Sasuke dueling over the fate of Konoha's future (say, on top of the Hokage's mansion) would be pants-shittingly awesome.


and we get no Sasuke and Madara meeting, and no Obito and Sasuke face off? no way


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought the goal might be for Naruto and Sasuke to join forces in taking Madara out, before having their inevitable fight. The one wildcard though?or rather, the four wildcards?are the resurrected past Hokage. The four of them alone should not only be able to turn the tides of the war, but end it. Hashirama could neutralize Madara on his own. That would be the most convenient thing for this shinobi alliance, as well as fun. Seeing them square off one last time would be a cool visual. Then there are the other three big wigs. Their role could be anything. I certainly don't see them being toyed with like the Gokage though, that's for sure.

Then there's Orochimaru, Taka (LOL), and most importantly, Sasuke's decision. He's teetering now, indecisive, whereas before he was all, ARGH*RAGE*ARGH*MSSPAM*ARGH*CRUSHLEAF*.

Let's see where that goes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> and we get no Sasuke and Madara meeting, and no Obito and Sasuke face off? no way



Indeed. It has to happen. We still weren't told Obito's plans for Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Brain Slug said:


> I think that, since the village is empty of most Jonin/capable fighters of any sort, then now the time is ripe for Sasuke to take over the village.
> 
> That's right...Sasuke will take command of the Leaf Village, instating himself as the Hokage (Leaf's Shadow....goes with his whole darkness theme) and laying claim to the village.  Hashirama basically told him that the position should have been Madara's to begin with.
> 
> Plus, this allows for a GREAT finale to the series.  Naruto and company return from war, exhausted and ready to relax, only to find that in their absence, Sasuke has truly come into his own.  He's got power, he's got influence (Sasuke won't forcefully take the village; he'll strongarm the elders but leave everyone else unharmed), and he's now dangerous.  Naruto vs. Pain in the crater of Konoha was the best setting up to this point....Naruto and Sasuke dueling over the fate of Konoha's future (say, on top of the Hokage's mansion) would be pants-shittingly awesome.



The Hokage needs to be approved by the jonins which are at war ATM. It's why Danzo didn't count. Sasuke can't take the Hokage title. It's a coup if Tsunade survives and if she dies he's Danzo 2.0. He'll have no authority once the jonin return.


----------



## Plague (Apr 10, 2013)

Brain Slug said:


> I think that, since the village is empty of most Jonin/capable fighters of any sort, then now the time is ripe for Sasuke to take over the village.
> 
> That's right...Sasuke will take command of the Leaf Village, instating himself as the Hokage (Leaf's Shadow....goes with his whole darkness theme) and laying claim to the village.  Hashirama basically told him that the position should have been Madara's to begin with.
> 
> Plus, this allows for a GREAT finale to the series.  Naruto and company return from war, exhausted and ready to relax, only to find that in their absence, Sasuke has truly come into his own.  He's got power, he's got influence (Sasuke won't forcefully take the village; he'll strongarm the elders but leave everyone else unharmed), and he's now dangerous.  Naruto vs. Pain in the crater of Konoha was the best setting up to this point....Naruto and Sasuke dueling over the fate of Konoha's future (say, on top of the Hokage's mansion) would be pants-shittingly awesome.



I like this idea a lot actually. Good job lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

to be honest...if somehow Sasuke really decide to help Naruto now, i am worried.


Remember when Obito said that there was no use in giving him power if they couldnt control him? Yet, after he decided to get EMS, Obito seemed extremelly pleased...Obito has worked a lot to get Sasuke to the point he did, and we have yet to know his plan.

Sasuke deciding to change sides now just gives me a feeling that Obito has something set up in a way that he can actually make him do whatever he wants


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Oh, I've always thought Sasuke would help defeat Madara, but I'm not sure if he'll view it as "teaming up" with Naruto. I'm not sold on the fighting as rivals thing. I don't think its impossible, but plot-wise, I really think Naruto needs to have a greater hand in Sasuke's final conversion.
> 
> I think Sasuke will go help defeat Madara but will split as soon as the fight is over. If Sasuke understands that Madara is the greatest threat at the moment, he will help the alliance even if he still doesn't agree with them. Enemy of my enemy kind of deal.



Isn't the whole thing with Naruto and Sasuke supposedly "unspoken"? 

When did Naruto and Sasuke first realize they were friends?

When they fought side by side against Haku/Zabuza.

When will they realize that again? When they fight side by side against someone else. The very act of fighting together and helping one another will be the final piece for Sasuke's "conversion". Just because a lot of people want to see some big beatdown, it doesn't mean it's going to happen. Naruto doesn't need to defeat Sasuke to get the message across. He doesn't need to fight him at all. That's just playing right into the hands of the villains. The chances of them fighting as enemies have been rapidly deteriorating ever since Obito told him they had to fight as enemies, and that was over 150 chapters ago.

That said, they do need to have a fight as proper rivals, as they have never had one. Kishi isn't going to give us 2 more fights between then, so we'll just get one as rivals. 



ch1p said:


> The first is alright.
> 
> The second, wtf, how would Minato become aware of this. He supposedly was clueless when he came out in whatever chapter he appeared to Naruto.



Well the alternative translation is that Minato basically just talks about the whole incident.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke deciding to change sides now just gives me a feeling that Obito has something set up in a way that he can actually make him do whatever he wants



Which would still allow the Great Toad Sage's prophecy to come true.

Ugh.

I want him to have fight Naruto of his own free will. That way, it's meaningful.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> to be honest...if somehow Sasuke really decide to help Naruto now, i am worried.
> 
> 
> Remember when Obito said that there was no use in giving him power if they couldnt control him? Yet, after he decided to get EMS, Obito seemed extremelly pleased...Obito has worked a lot to get Sasuke to the point he did, and we have yet to know his plan.
> ...



What could Obito give him, power-wise? Only the Rinnegan and the ten tails. He can't have neither because he'll be superior to Naruto in power.



PikaCheeka said:


> Well the alternative translation is that Minato basically just talks about the whole incident.



No one cares about what Minato has to say.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> What could Obito give him, power-wise? Only the Rinnegan and the ten tails. He can't have neither because he'll be superior to Naruto in power.



Doesn't matter how strong he becomes, Rasengan pwns.


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> to be honest...if somehow Sasuke really decide to help Naruto now, i am worried.
> 
> 
> Remember when Obito said that there was no use in giving him power if they couldnt control him? Yet, after he decided to get EMS, Obito seemed extremelly pleased...Obito has worked a lot to get Sasuke to the point he did, and we have yet to know his plan.
> ...



I don't think Sasuke meeting the previous Hokage with Orochimaru was part of his plan....


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> I don't think Sasuke meeting the previous Hokage with Orochimaru was part of his plan....



That goes without saying.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> What could Obito give him, power-wise? Only the Rinnegan and the ten tails. He can't have neither because he'll be superior to Naruto in power.
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares about what Minato has to say.


i am talking about Obito's old talk with Zetsu, he said that they couldnt give him power if they couldnt control him...but when you look at it, he did give Sasuke power, since he implanted his EMS. 

we all considered that the control part was manipulation, but what if its more than this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

I know nobody cares.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i am talking about Obito's old talk with Zetsu, he said that they couldnt give him power if they couldnt control him...but when you look at it, he did give Sasuke power, since he implanted his EMS.
> 
> we all considered that the control part was manipulation, but what if its more than this



There were theories about Sasuke being the one casting Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i am talking about Obito's old talk with Zetsu, he said that they couldnt give him power if they couldnt control him...but when you look at it, he did give Sasuke power, since he implanted his EMS.
> 
> we all considered that the control part was manipulation, but what if its more than this



He was probably talking about the Rinnegan. 

The EMS is one thing, but to give God's eyes to a wildcard....


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> I don't think Sasuke meeting the previous Hokage with Orochimaru was part of his plan....



well, we can look at it from this perspective too...but Obito was also worried about Kabuto attempting to get Sasuke. This wouldnt stop the possibility of Obito having a plan that involved having Sasuke under control.

After all, i cant see how he expected to have Sasuke performing infinite tsukuyomi, if his plan with him was indeed make him the Juubi jinchuuriki instead of reviving Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> He was probably talking about the Rinnegan.
> 
> The EMS is one thing, but to give God's eyes to a wildcard....



Well, if Sasuke wants it so much, he has Orochimaru and a bunch of Zetsu  there. He doesn't need Trollbito for that.



Jeαnne said:


> After all, i cant see how he expected to have Sasuke performing infinite tsukuyomi, if his plan with him was indeed make him the Juubi jinchuuriki instead of reviving Madara.



Trollbito wants to be in the Tsukuyomi so he can see Rin again. As such, he can't be the one performing Tsukuyomi. Madara has a very set view on what the Tsukuyomi world would be. Sasuke is... how did he put it... a canvas waiting to be painted? He theoretically could manipulate the Sauce to cast the Tsukuyomi just like he wanted.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well, we can look at it from this perspective too...but Obito was also worried about Kabuto attempting to get Sasuke. This wouldnt stop the possibility of Obito having a plan that involved having Sasuke under control.
> 
> After all, i cant see how he expected to have Sasuke performing infinite tsukuyomi, if his plan with him was indeed make him the Juubi jinchuuriki instead of reviving Madara.



He probably planned both. Revive Madara in Sasuke's body after he obtains the Rinnegan.


----------



## Pein (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> There were theories about Sasuke being the one casting Tsukuyomi.



so he would be juubi's jinchuriki? it makes sense I guess? but it would be so shit.


----------



## Brain Slug (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not necessary to the story to have Sasuke meet either madara OR obito.  It would certainly add a lot to the story, but putting Sasuke against either of them places him on the same side as naruto, which invalidates naruto's entire life goal of turning Sasuke good.  Plus, if the resurrected Kage head to the battlefield, then everyone would learn of sasuke's existence and deeds without his needing to be there.  Sasuke is a comparison ONLY to naruto; he doesn't have to surpass madara, he doesn't have to be more corrupted than obito, he is a parallel to naruto only.  Sasuke has had one person to ever surpass, and that was itachi.  Oh yeah. And there's still the wild card of orochimaru. I have no fucking clue where he's going to fit in.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Well, if Sasuke wants it so much, he has Orochimaru and a bunch of Zetsu  there. He doesn't need Trollbito for that.



True, and that can't be helped. Nothing Obito can do about that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe Obito just had no plan.  He's pretty good at improv.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke aligning himself with Madara and Obito would be endgame for the Alliance. Trollbito and Madara and the Ten Tails have either a tie or the upper hand. If Sasuke joined them it would be over for the Alliance.



PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe Obito just had no plan.  He's pretty good at improv.



Every time I remember his face when Mdara dropped on his side. 

Troll king. That's all.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke aligning himself with Madara and Obito would be endgame for the Alliance. Trollbito and Madara and the Ten Tails have either a tie or the upper hand. If Sasuke joined them it would be over for the Alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll king. That's all.



Hashriama would even the odds.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Considering what Hashirama did while mortal, he could probably solo the Juubi as he is. The bad guys are the ones who are screwed with him around.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> That goes without saying.



Pretty much, I mean it's not like Obito is Aizen.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hashriama would even the odds.



That's true, but then Sasuke would get retard badge for life. He was going to join Trollbito before he went on his sidequest. As such, they would've won if he hadn't freed the kages. To say nothing on Hashirama making a fan out of him before he sets off.

I think it would be cute, for Tobirama to swallow his Uchiha dislike as he sees young Sauce making a good decision. Let's pretend it isn't the first in years.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

What I get is:

Sasuske: I am determined to assist in Naruto's last fight.
Minato: Both sides between Uchiha family and the man in the mask are revealed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Pretty much, I mean it's not like Obito is Aizen.



Yeah Obito is actually not as boring as Aizen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

keep in mind that Obito didnt attempt to convince Sasuke about his eye of the moon plan, as far as we know. Yet, he had a plan involving him...

Then we know that Obito has Rinnegan, and we have seen what Rinnegan is capable of doing(controlling other people throught gedo mazou and the black thing).

Then, we have yet to get an explanation about why Madara left that black pole with his will to Obito...there are many things that have yet to be explained regarding this stuff, and we actually need an opportunity for this...>.>

dammit i must sleep


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Know what? 

Screw Minato, screw the tablet, I want to see Tobirama's boss-style Suiton jutsu. And his version of Sage Mode.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah Obito is actually not as boring as Aizen.



I beg to differ but ok. 



Klue said:


> He was probably talking about the Rinnegan.
> 
> The EMS is one thing, but to give God's eyes to a wildcard....



I mean what's the worst that could happen? I mean it's not like Sasuke would meet his dead brother forcing him to reconsider his life decision and consider a temporary change of sides and then meet with Obito's dead master to find out the fox attack was because........oh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Know what?
> 
> *Screw Minato, screw the tablet, I want to see Tobirama's boss-style Suiton jutsu.* And his version of Sage Mode.



Agreed on all of the bolded. I'd be fine with an entire chapter of him complaining about everything.

If he has Sage Mode I hope it's Starfish Style or something. Or Sea Urchin.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I mean what's the worst that could happen? I mean it's not like Sasuke would meet his dead brother forcing him to reconsider his life decision and consider a temporary change of sides and then meet with Obito's dead master to find out the fox attack was because........oh.



Obito has no reason to worry about Sasuke ganking him, that's Naruto's destiny. Madara on the other hand already has a target on him from his time with Itachi.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, can the Rinnegan rods move someone freely who is still alive? We have seen them stuck into Naruto, but was that to move him or paralyze him?  If they can move him, thats one thing they could do to Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Well, can the Rinnegan rods move someone freely who is still alive? We have seen them stuck into Naruto, but was that to move him or paralyze him?  If they can move him, thats one thing they could do to Sasuke.


well if it can control edos, i cant see why it couldnt control a living person.


Also there is the fact that Sasuke let Obito perform a surgery on him, and honestly, i still think that Obito's bloodbath when he saw Kakashi killing Rin was quite strange, and the rods were there...



First Tsurugi said:


> My only class tomorrow was cancelled, so I can stay up late guilt free.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Obito has no reason to worry about Sasuke ganking him, that's Naruto's destiny. Madara on the other hand already has a target on him from his time with Itachi.


Oh Obito has quite the reason to worry, though that doesn't Sasuke'll get the last blow.

As for Madara while yes, he is not strong enough alone.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well if it can control edos, i cant see why it couldnt control a living person.
> 
> 
> Also there is the fact that Sasuke let Obito perform a surgery on him, and honestly, i still think that Obito's bloodbath when he saw Kakashi killing Rin was quite strange, *and the rods were there...*



Yo! A detail that completely left my mind. WTF was that about?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Today, that class after lunch is gonna be the end of me.
> 
> The teacher of it is a Sonic fan, so I'm on his good graces.



sonic fan? awesome 



Klue said:


> Yo! A detail that completely left my mind. WTF was that about?



exacly, we need explanations...and this kind of explanation can only be done throught other examples


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

I think they should be able to control living beings but they should be able to resist the input, in addition to that I think the location of the rods matters. Well they obviously are otherwise Pein wouldn't have stationed them all over his puppets bodies.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Madara set-up. The Zetsuit was too willing to go against its master's wishes, after all.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

We also don't know when the Zetsuit died/lost sentience, or what Obito was doing in the Mist Village.

I assume we'll learn a bunch about the Mist Village in the future for that very reason, as that's the last village we don't really know much about.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 10, 2013)

i predict sasuke response to shodai will be


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

^ I love that movie

I see Sasuke saying "I am joining Madara" only to realize the mistake he made when he learns Madara does not want to take over the world to lead it, but to put everyone in a mind prison of "illusions and dreams of their own choice" as Sasuke wants everyone to acknowledge the Uchiha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

"Naruto...someday you will have to fight Sasuke. Or rather...I will make you fight Sasuke."

"If you want to control people's hearts you have to use the darkness within them."


>.>


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Spiritmight didn't post who said it, so no surprise there.

Am I the only one who thinks all the big Obito questions will just never be answered? Kishi had his chance to explain the Yagura mind control and the Zetsuit-to-mask and everything and he didn't take it. It would be awfully hard to fit that into the narrative now.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> "Naruto...someday you will have to fight Sasuke. Or rather...I will make you fight Sasuke."
> 
> "If you want to control people's hearts you have to use the darkness within them."
> 
> ...


Some of the things Obito said really doesn't make sense. He talked about putting Sasuke up against Naruto. That's the idea he was playing around shortly before performing surgery on Sasuke. 

During this war he mused about how Naruto was nothing more than something to test Sasuke. 

Yet his actions will make all of that irrelevant. Unless MT is not instantaneous? I suppose that would be a way to salvage the arc, Madara sealing the Juubi inside of himself then disappearing so that he can master the Juubi's power.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually that's something I hadn't considered until now, it should take them a while to utilise the Juubi's power.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Some of the things Obito said really doesn't make sense. He talked about putting Sasuke up against Naruto. That's the idea he was playing around shortly before performing surgery on Sasuke.
> 
> During this war he mused about how Naruto was nothing more than something to test Sasuke.
> 
> Yet his actions will make all of that irrelevant. Unless MT is not instantaneous? I suppose that would be a way to salvage the arc, Madara sealing the Juubi inside of himself then disappearing so that he can master the Juubi's power.


yeap, the fact that he commented about it even during this war is crazy...because he expected to perform the infinite tsukuyomi soon enough...so why talk about Naruto and Sasuke fighting, and he didnt talk about it in the past...he talked as if it would still happen...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think Kishi is going to have another big arc with a major villain after this war... The fights that are remaining are easily going to take up a year at least, and he's been saying for a while now that there are only a couple of years left.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

I wouldn't take Trollbito's 'you're destined to fight' too seriously. As the nickname implies, he's a troll, and everything he said to Naruto was all too conviniently tailored to his personality.

Sasuke is the only one we should be watching if this fight is to occur. Unless it's under Orochimaru's influence of course. i still think Orochimaru taking over Sasuke is too little compared to the Alliance VS Ten Tails. However, Orochimaru can take over ATM and join like that. Then there's draamaaaaaaa +9000.



PikaCheeka said:


> Spiritmight didn't post who said it, so no surprise there.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks all the big Obito questions will just never be answered? Kishi had his chance to explain the *Yagura mind control* and the Zetsuit-to-mask and everything and he didn't take it. It would be awfully hard to fit that into the narrative now.



Mei still has her backstory to tell.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think Kishi is going to have another big arc with a major villain after this war... The fights that are remaining are easily going to take up a year at least, and he's been saying for a while now that there are only a couple of years left.



I can't see this being the final battle though. He'll find some way to drag things out.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Some of the things Obito said really doesn't make sense. He talked about putting Sasuke up against Naruto. That's the idea he was playing around shortly before performing surgery on Sasuke.



It wasn't until you phrased it like that for some reason that I appreciated how disgusting and skeevy and dirty and just.... uncomfortable it is that Sasuke had this shoddy, back-alley surgery performed on him by a strange, old guy that he knew almost nothing about. 

Ugh. Just ugh.

Sasuke be crazy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

I really don't think Mist storyline will be shifted. I have that feeling that it's connected to Rin's death reason. I'm one of the believers that Obito already knows the reason Kakashi killed Rin. Connecting dots from there is highly likely.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Spiritmight didn't post who said it, so no surprise there.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks all the big Obito questions will just never be answered? Kishi had his chance to explain the Yagura mind control and the Zetsuit-to-mask and everything and he didn't take it. It would be awfully hard to fit that into the narrative now.



Not really, I see all the explanations being given out when Obito is about to die. We still need to know about Rin-Kakashi ordeal, and Rin had obvious ties to the mist. So most of the details should come out eventually. (Besides, I doubt Kishi wouldn't show us the zetsuit mysteriously disappearing if he didn't plan on showing what actually happens to it later)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Mei still has her backstory to tell.



Another thing Kishi had his chance on and wasted. Mei is totally irrelevant now. Even if the Gokage do make a comeback (lol), they are going to be insignificant players who will take the backseat to what the main heroes are doing, which means no chatting and no angsty backstories.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> It wasn't until you phrased it like that for some reason that I appreciated how disgusting and skeevy and dirty and just.... uncomfortable it is that Sasuke had this shoddy, back-alley surgery performed on him by a strange, old guy that he knew almost nothing about.
> 
> Ugh. Just ugh.
> 
> Sasuke be crazy.



Sasuke is crazy. He joined Orochimaru and took a huge gamble. If in three years he didn't surpass Orochimaru, he'd be toast. Fortunetly for him, he did (?) and furthermore Orochimaru was weak at that moment. He also went on Itachi without a test run and we know that in that case he was outclassed. If itachi was ebil, he would've been toast too. Also Killer Bee, who was more interested in fucking around than to destroy him.



PikaCheeka said:


> Another thing Kishi had his chance on and wasted. Mei is totally irrelevant now. Even if the Gokage do make a comeback (lol), they are going to be insignificant players who will take the backseat to what the main heroes are doing, which means no chatting and no angsty backstories.



Mei might not be. She hasn't seen Trollbito yet and made the connection. She did at the Kage summit, but she had no clue it had been him then. If Trollbito comments now, you know she's gonna explain stuff.

Come to think of it, there is that unaccounted fiance? that ran on Mei. Okay, that would be too much.



Arya Stark said:


> I really don't think Mist storyline will be shifted. I have that feeling that it's connected to Rin's death reason. I'm one of the believers that Obito already knows the reason Kakashi killed Rin. Connecting dots from there is highly likely.



That too...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke is crazy. He joined Orochimaru and took a huge gamble. If in three years he didn't surpass Orochimaru, he'd be toast. Fortunetly for him, he did (?) and furthermore Orochimaru was weak at that moment. He also went on Itachi without a test run and we know that in that case he was outclassed. If itachi was ebil, he would've been toast too. Also Killer Bee, who was more interested in fucking around than to destroy him.


he is quite insane 

i mean, he even revived Orochimaru and is willing to be close to him knowing that he is supposed to have 4 hokages under his control...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Again, Mei's uprising, Rin's death, Bloody Mist are going to be given us in one flashback. There is a reason why Kishi didn't give us everything in Obito's and Madara's flashbacks


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he is quite insane



He seriously needs to learn how to set boundaries with people about bodily autonomy. I'm sensing some serious self-esteem issues here.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Mei might not be. She hasn't seen Trollbito yet and made the connection. She did at the Kage summit, but she had no clue it had been him then. If Trollbito comments now, you know she's gonna explain stuff.



Strictly speaking she doesn't need to know Obito was the masked man to tell us what happened. Of course, Obito's perspective is the only way we'll learn the whole story, so if anything it's more likely to be shown from his perspective again.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think Kishi is going to have another big arc with a major villain after this war... The fights that are remaining are easily going to take up a year at least, and *he's been saying for a while now that there are only a couple of years left*.




Kishimoto: this manga will only run for a couple more years

editor: you made millions this year off your manga kishimoto, you can make it rain in the clubs now

Kishimoto: did i say a couple more years? what i meant to say was a couple more decades
(thinking to himself): now i really need to start thinking of how to lengthen the manga with many flashbacks, even some flashbacks withing flashbacks, let me also throw in some random ninja nuns, a friendzoning fodder girl and 2 powerful homosexual lovers who cross swords paths constantly. There, now everyone will love me


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2013)

its almost as if he tried to commit suicide all the time, that kage summit fight was also fucking absurd


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, Sasuke cannot be anything but crazy for all he has been through with the Uchiha genocide, brother telling him "I only pretended to be your loving older brother" and everything else he has been through



You cannot go through that and ever be normal or "sane".


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its almost as if he tried to commit suicide all the time, that kage summit fight was also fucking absurd



Kabuto tells us that Sasuke planned to return to the Leaf and since he doesn't deny it, we can accept it's the truth. However, I'm of the opinion Sasuke thought that in high probability, he was gonna die taking Itachi down.

If we see well, his whole motivation for living ended when Itachi died. Since he was seven, he lived for revenge. It's no wonder he fell for Trollbito's TnJ. He had nothing then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Don't you hope for Madara's flashbacks too?
> I mean it's obvious there are blanks to fill. Big blanks.



There are blanks to fill but I don't expect all of them to be filled. Some are crucial to the plot and will be taken care of. Others are important to the character but there's no point in me expecting them when they probably won't happen whether I want them or not. 

The Zetsuit fading away and being replaced by a simple mask definitely does not _need_ elaboration for the story to make sense. As for the Mizukage thing, I know it should be explained but I honestly don't have high hopes for it. Unless Kishi retcons the timeline and has Obito make the Bloody Mist as "revenge", there's just no plausible point to it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Zetsuit fading away and being replaced by a simple mask definitely does not _need_ elaboration for the story to make sense. As for the Mizukage thing, I know it should be explained but I honestly don't have high hopes for it. Unless Kishi retcons the timeline and has Obito make the Bloody Mist as "revenge", there's just no plausible point to it.



There's potentially finding out what makes Rin special, which is kind of potentially important maybe.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 10, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Minato will probably tell Sasuke the truth about the Kyubi incident. Chapter ends with Sasuke making his decision about what to do.



Yes, this is exactly what will happen considering its the final chapter of the volume. One more to go right?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There are blanks to fill but I don't expect all of them to be filled. Some are crucial to the plot and will be taken care of. Others are important to the character but there's no point in me expecting them when they probably won't happen whether I want them or not.
> 
> The Zetsuit fading away and being replaced by a simple mask definitely does not _need_ elaboration for the story to make sense. As for the Mizukage thing, I know it should be explained but I honestly don't have high hopes for it. Unless Kishi retcons the timeline and has Obito make the Bloody Mist as "revenge", there's just no plausible point to it.



If you notice that Obito's flashback skipped almost ALL important plot points Obito caused. And %90 of it is connected to Mist somehow. It's impossible to pass it. Let's say Massacre and Kyuubi attack shifted but Mist is directly connected to Rin's death and it isn't eloborated for some reason.

I highly believe Rin's special body/bloodline has something to do with Obito's actions over there.

When is it going to be explained? Maybe his death flashbacks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> If you notice that Obito's flashback skipped almost ALL important plot points Obito caused. And %90 of it is connected to Mist somehow. It's impossible to pass it. Let's say Massacre and Kyuubi attack shifted but Mist is directly connected to Rin's death and it isn't eloborated for some reason.
> 
> I highly believe Rin's special body/bloodline has something to do with Obito's actions over there.
> 
> When is it going to be explained? Maybe his death flashbacks.



So why was he controlling the Mist? The BM was long before him so as far as we know, nothing terrible happened while he was in charge. I find it really hard to believe he'd go through the trouble of controlling a kage just to get Kisame on his side.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

^That's why we need an explanation. 

One thing I'm sure, Rin's death is connected there somehow.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Or it could just be shit he'll never explain because in the 7+ months since the reveal, not a single person has came up with a theory for it that makes any sense at all. In fact I haven't seen a single theory other than the BM one, which timeline-wise doesn't work. That's pretty bad. I think most everything else in the manga has been guessed by at least one person somewhere along the line, or at least has come close to it.

We'll get more Obito explanation eventually, but I'm not expecting much, or for it to make sense.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke is gonna say stuff that make people mad'

Sasuke goes to talk to Minato but Minato is already gone.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or it could just be shit he'll never explain because in the 7+ months since the reveal, not a single person has came up with a theory for it that makes any sense at all. In fact I haven't seen a single theory other than the BM one, which timeline-wise doesn't work. That's pretty bad. I think most everything else in the manga has been guessed by at least one person somewhere along the line, or at least has come close to it.
> 
> We'll get more Obito explanation eventually, but I'm not expecting much, or for it to make sense.



Obito was shocked but not all that surprised that Sasukes eyes had a defense (Amaterasu) for when he woke up with Obito. So I'm sure Obito has done something to Sasukes eyes that will safeguard Obito.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

Sagitta said:


> Obito was shocked but not all that surprised that Sasukes eyes had a defense (Amaterasu) for when he woke up with Obito. So I'm sure Obito has done something to Sasukes eyes that will safeguard Obito.



His safeguard was not telling Sasuke shit.

Speaking of which what exactly was he planning on doing by showing Sasuke his face anyway?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Speaking of which what exactly was he planning on doing by showing Sasuke his face anyway?



Gaining trust. You don't get much if you keep your face behind a mask. He actually didn't say he was Madara before he took the mask. It was only when he put it on his face again that he said he was Madara. Sasuke had no way to know, he didn't saw his face.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Gaining trust. You don't get much if you keep your face behind a mask.



Yeah but that would mean letting him in on the "I'm not Madara just pretending to be" secret. Which I guess is fine but that would change a lot about the truth he was about to reveal to Sasuke.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That doesn't sound like a spoiler but more a fan opinion.



yeah, and they would post it right before new chapter coming out  indeed


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

I know, but why are they pacing timing like that?  Because they put pictures everywhere.  I'm tired.  Goodnight soon


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> yeah, and they would post it right before new chapter coming out  indeed





Bird of Paradise said:


> I know, but why are they pacing timing like that?  Because they put pictures everywhere.  I'm tired.  Goodnight soon



Considering how often this questtion is said over and over again when people know the answer....yeah. 

However it could be a spoiler I merely said it sounds more like a question that's been said constantly and it has.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah but that would mean letting him in on the "I'm not Madara just pretending to be" secret. Which I guess is fine but that would change a lot about the truth he was about to reveal to Sasuke.



I edited after you posted sorry.

Tobito actually doesn't say who he is at first. He is about to take the mask and then gets hit by Itachi's Amaterasu and retreats to the shadows. When he comes back he puts the mask again and after a while he says he's Uchiha Madara. Sasuke doesn't question the mask anymore, because of the fail-safe.

Then  Obito tells the tale. Trolling as usual.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I edited after you posted sorry.
> 
> Tobito actually doesn't say who he is at first. He is about to take the mask and then gets hit by Itachi's Amaterasu and retreats to the shadows. When he comes back he puts the mask again and after a while he says he's Uchiha Madara. Sasuke doesn't question the mask anymore, because of the fail-safe.
> 
> Then  Obito tells the tale. Trolling as usual.



Right but if he showed him his face from the get go, he couldn't lie about being Madara, so Sasuke would know his true identity like Kisame and Zetsu. But then when he tells him about the Uchiha's history, as he was presumably always going to, he'd basically have to tell Sasuke about how he knows all the stuff, his relation to Madara, and the Eye of the Moon plan.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Right but if he showed him his face from the get go, he couldn't lie about being Madara, so Sasuke would know his true identity like Kisame and Zetsu. But then when he tells him about the Uchiha's history, as he was presumably always going to, he'd basically have to tell Sasuke about how he knows all the stuff, his relation to Madara, and the Eye of the Moon plan.



Would there a problem in telling him? He could stop at the Moon Eye Plan or hide it a bit, just mentioning the ten tails as what they're ultimately after. Perhaps he'd find more difficult to believe, which is why he went with the Madara impersonification. He had been doing it for a long time. He knew exactly what to say.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> evil sasuke



That's not their real twitter. Their real one got shut down rofl.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL, I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke hates Konoha even more  After his reaction to Itachi reveal, it's possible.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Sauce is a wild card. He has always has been. It's what makes the series still interesting. Uchihas in general. They're just entertaining. Also, Hashirama, Orochimaru and Suigetsu. 

I'm okay if he gets even more evil. I have a set already made, after all.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or it could just be shit he'll never explain because in the 7+ months since the reveal, not a single person has came up with a theory for it that makes any sense at all. In fact I haven't seen a single theory other than the BM one, which timeline-wise doesn't work. That's pretty bad. I think most everything else in the manga has been guessed by at least one person somewhere along the line, or at least has come close to it.
> 
> We'll get more Obito explanation eventually, but I'm not expecting much, or for it to make sense.



kishi will not explain anything.  he will just make obito look more sympathetic and sad.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 10, 2013)

Was hoping chapter would already be up


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 10, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I know, but why are they pacing timing like that?  Because they put pictures everywhere.  I'm tired.  Goodnight soon



goodnight @_@


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sauce is a wild card. He has always has been. It's what makes the series still interesting. Uchihas in general. They're just entertaining. Also, Hashirama, Orochimaru and Suigetsu.
> 
> I'm okay if he gets even more evil. I have a set already made, after all.



Bullcrapp, we all know that Saske will enp up facing Naruto in their fated battle and still get converted to narutoism. You call that wild card ?  Uchihas are entertaining ?
Brah, thats another cool story


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Bullcrapp, we all know that Saske will enp up facing Naruto in their fated battle and still get converted to narutoism. You call that wild card ?  Uchihas are entertaining ?
> Brah, thats another cool story



But until then, the Uchihas have entertained me. Which is more than I can say for Naruto, who used to be my favourite in part I and is now persona non grata (with the exception of the turtle island arc).

To say nothing on the fact that it is my personal opinion. Your own POV of the manga means nothing to me.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sauce is a wild card. He has always has been. It's what makes the series still interesting. Uchihas in general. They're just entertaining. Also, Hashirama, Orochimaru and Suigetsu.
> 
> I'm okay if he gets even more evil. I have a set already made, after all.



I don't think he's that much of a wild card, personally.

He's a wild card in the sense of "what will he do next because he's fucktardely insane" I guess, but his final destination isn't really a mystery.

For pure entertainment value, he isn't really funny.  He has very little sense of humor, in fact.  Suigetsu and mostly other throwaway characters get the senses of humor, for whatever reason.

Naruto used to have one...  Kakashi too, even Sakura.  Never Sasuke.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sauce is a wild card. He has always has been. It's what makes the series still interesting. Uchihas in general. They're just entertaining. Also, Hashirama, Orochimaru and Suigetsu.
> 
> I'm okay if he gets even more evil. I have a set already made, after all.



Actually he's been quite predictable from the beginning.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I don't think he's that much of a wild card, personally.
> 
> He's a wild card in the sense of "what will he do next because he's fucktardely insane" I guess, but his final destination isn't really a mystery.
> 
> ...



Did you miss my post where I said the journey is what interests me? Actually it's the same one...



ShadowReij said:


> Actually he's been quite predictable from the beginning.



Yeah, no.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

I was just sharing my opinion, which is why I said "personally."

His journey was once interesting to me, and is now just plot induced, imho, and dull even though cool things sometimes come of it, like these recent flash backs.

At some point, probably soon, I have a feeling we'll have something interesting with him again.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> But until then, the Uchihas have entertained me. Which is more than I can say for Naruto, who used to be my favourite in part I and is now persona non grata (with the exception of the turtle island arc).
> 
> To say nothing on the fact that it is my personal opinion. Your own POV of the manga means nothing to me.



Dawg,y u contradicting yourself ? U say that Sauce storyline is interesting because Sauce is a wild card which is simply not true. You can even make a poll about it and see the result. 
Reading Uchiha plot is about as interesting as watching paint dry on the wall and im being generous .


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Uchihas are the reason this Manga is still popular


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Did you miss my post where I said the journey is what interests me? Actually it's the same one...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.



Uh, yes, nothing about his plot has truly been shocking besides maybe two moments his path is as predictable as Naruto's. Now if some people can't see that well they can't.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully we get some Obito and Madara pwnage next chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Dawg,y u contradicting yourself ? U say that Sauce storyline is interesting because Sauce is a wild card which is simply not true. You can even make a poll about it and see the result.
> Reading Uchiha plot is about as interesting as watching paint dry on the wall and im being generous .



I'm saying his damn journey is interesting and sometimes is upredictable. Did you predict the whole clusterfuck with Itachi (I mean that he was a nice guy working for the Leaf all along, not that he had somethig more / was good)? Did you predict him losing to Killer Bee? Did you predict him getting trolled? Did you predict he'd attack the five country Kages before he went to the Leaf? Did you predict Itachi and him battling Kabuto? Did you predict the Hokages? The whole Uchiha thing is what keeps the plot in part II tightly together. Kishimoto even had to make Naruto related to the rivals of Uchiha to make him relevant again. It's how much Uchiha dominate the plot.



ShadowReij said:


> Uh, yes, nothing about his plot has truly been shocking besides maybe two moments his path is as predictable as Naruto's. Now if some people can't see that well they can't.



Still no.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

I predict Ino will appear, standing in the top of Juubi!


----------



## Shattering (Apr 10, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Dawg,y u contradicting yourself ? U say that Sauce storyline is interesting because Sauce is a wild card which is simply not true. You can even make a poll about it and see the result.
> Reading Uchiha plot is about as interesting as watching paint dry on the wall and im being generous .



Uchihas represent mistery and secrets, everyone else represents "I will believe in you Naruto" and in the case of Naruto "I will change this world with my nonsense philosofy and believe in myself too".

Nobody knows what's going to happen with Sasuke, on the other hand everybody knows what's gonna happen with Naruto...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

If this whole Route 66 road trip of Sasuke's ends up with him being more "evil", I am going to kind of lose respect for his character. It not only makes him ridiculously stupid but it would just rub our faces in the shit that is Naruto TnJ, one that will probably end in hugs and Sasuke begging forgiveness. Aka, the complete destruction of his character.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2013)

I predict Minato talks about the night the Masked man attacked the village and, more importantly, the extensive training he received from Itachi.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Still no.



To you? Yeah it would be a no.

To me it's a yes.

A wild card actually has to be unpredictable, Sasuke isn't.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

As much as so many things about this manga are predictable, the Uchiha story line has NOT been one of them.  Sasuke basically has, except for "Sasuke gets a team," but the larger Uchiha story has NOT.

Kishimoto quite obviously completely changed his mind with Itachi, for example.  Itachi does not add up, at all, and as a whole, we just choose to accept the later narrative of him as it is presented because otherwise the world is just full of too much fuck (also it's a better story).

Kishimoto has TERRIBLE plot planning, which means things often actually come from nowhere as opposed to just seeming they come from nowhere.

In a lot of ways, that's just part of writing something serialized that runs for so long.  You can't go back and edit because you've just realized what you thought was cool five years ago doesn't jive with what you think is cool right now.


----------



## Rose (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If this whole Route 66 road trip of Sasuke's ends up with him being more "evil", I am going to kind of lose respect for his character. It not only makes him ridiculously stupid but it would just rub our faces in the shit that is Naruto TnJ, one that will probably end in hugs and Sasuke begging forgiveness. Aka, the complete destruction of his character.



No. Nooooooooo. Him being TnJ a bit by Naruto is fine but Naruto being the full and only reason? No. I dont want anyone making/forcing his decision for him. He needs to change for the better his own way.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> To you? Yeah it would be a no.
> 
> To me it's a yes.



You're saying this is an discussion forums? 



PikaCheeka said:


> If this whole Route 66 road trip of Sasuke's ends up with him being more "evil", I am going to kind of lose respect for his character. It not only makes him ridiculously stupid but it would just rub our faces in the shit that is Naruto TnJ, one that will probably end in hugs and Sasuke begging forgiveness. Aka, the complete destruction of his character.



I agree TBH. I'll enjoy the journey, but I won't enjoy the end.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Rose said:


> No. Nooooooooo. Him being Tnj a bit by Naruto ia fine but Naruto being the full and only reason? No. I dont anyone making/forcing his decision for him. He needs to change for the better his own way.



Exactly, which is one of the reasons why him coming away from this even more angry and hateful is just idiotic. He was doubting himself and searching for answers before he even talked to these guys.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If this whole Route 66 road trip of Sasuke's ends up with him being more "evil", I am going to kind of lose respect for his character. It not only makes him ridiculously stupid but it would just rub our faces in the shit that is Naruto TnJ, one that will probably end in hugs and Sasuke begging forgiveness. Aka, the complete destruction of his character.



I think it will depend on what the rest of the kage say.  At this point, he no longer has a reason to hate Hashirama, and with that, he hopefully realizes he doesn't have a reason to hate all of Konoha.

But arriving at that logical conclusion isn't so simple for the illogical Sauce, so he needs a bit more help that I think we will see shortly.

If he hates Hashirama for killing Madara, then I will be all


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I'm saying his damn journey is interesting and sometimes is upredictable. Did you predict the whole clusterfuck with Itachi (I mean that he was a nice guy working for the Leaf all along, not that he had somethig more / was good)? Did you predict him losing to Killer Bee? Did you predict him getting trolled? Did you predict he'd attack the five country Kages before he went to the Leaf? Did you predict Itachi and him battling Kabuto? Did you predict the Hokages? The whole Uchiha thing is what keeps the plot in part II tightly together. Kishimoto even had to make Naruto related to the rivals of Uchiha to make him relevant again. It's how much Uchiha dominate the plot.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no.



Funny thing is that Sasuke would have bein a way better and more interesting character if he remained the same as in his Hebi days instead of taking a different route  
Same for Itachi, villain Itachi gimmick was much better then the current one.
The only thing i agree with you is that the trolling keeps the Uchihas in an interesting light


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> As much as so many things about this manga are predictable, the Uchiha story line has NOT been one of them.  Sasuke basically has, except for "Sasuke gets a team," but the larger Uchiha story has NOT.
> 
> Kishimoto quite obviously completely changed his mind with Itachi, for example.  Itachi does not add up, at all, and as a whole, we just choose to accept the later narrative of him as it is presented because otherwise the world is just full of too much fuck (also it's a better story).
> 
> ...



The Itachi thing was starting to be hinted the moment Sasuke's fight with Deidara ended with Kisame's comment on how Itachi looked like he was crying (he wasn't it was the rain but that's where you can pick up there was more to him than he let on). At least that's when I started doubting he was less villain and more Ovanish. And if you want to go back further Kishi hinted through Kakashi that Sasuke wouldn't like what he'd find down his chosen path. Well what could Sasuke possibly find that he wouldn't like? Nah Kishi thought that through.


ch1p said:


> You're saying this is an discussion forums?



Why yes, yes I am. You believe unpredictable I believe nay.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> As much as so many things about this manga are predictable, the Uchiha story line has NOT been one of them.  Sasuke basically has, except for "Sasuke gets a team," but the larger Uchiha story has NOT.
> 
> Kishimoto quite obviously completely changed his mind with Itachi, for example.  Itachi does not add up, at all, and as a whole, we just choose to accept the later narrative of him as it is presented because otherwise the world is just full of too much fuck (also it's a better story).
> 
> ...



Just because you disagree with how he did things doesn't actually mean that he changed his mind or hadn't been planning this for some time. Kishi may have been planning this from the onset. Kakashi back in part one said almost instantly that Itachi could have killed him if he really wanted to do so after getting him with Tsukuyomi, but did not. Why would he even hesitate at all? In my honest opinion, Kishimoto left things wide open for this precise possibility. It was very strange with what we now know about Genjutsu that Itachi didn't just kill Kakashi where he stood after getting him with Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

"So this is what Shinobi are..?

Then I'll crush that idea of a Shinobi...*rageface* "

INB4 this


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> "So this is what Shinobi are..?
> 
> Then I'll crush that idea of a Shinobi...*rageface* "
> 
> INB4 this





that is one sexy icon dude


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Just because you disagree with how he did things doesn't actually mean that he changed his mind or hadn't been planning this for some time. Kishi may have been planning this from the onset. Kakashi back in part one said almost instantly that Itachi could have killed him if he really wanted to do so after getting him with Tsukuyomi, but did not. Why would he even hesitate at all? In my honest opinion, Kishimoto left things wide open for this precise possibility. It was very strange with what we now know about Genjutsu that Itachi didn't just kill Kakashi where he stood after getting him with Tsukuyomi.



To me, it couldn't be more obvious that Kishimoto's mind changed - though when exactly it happened is up in the air.

Sasuke's flash back makes no sense, in a few key ways.  Mostly in the things he actually says to Sasuke in the death scene.

But opinions are fun because so many are possible, of course.  Your point is a valid one.

If you want evidence of Kishimoto's poor world building and planning, just take "Kakashi's chuunin exam" and think about it -- all of it, and its circumstances, and who took it with him and who didn't.  It's at this point that I ragequit for a while, though I was already at the end of my rope.

I just have to forget these things and zen out with the things I do like about the manga, of which there are many.


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> "So this is what Shinobi are..?
> 
> Then I'll crush that idea of a Shinobi...*rageface* "
> 
> INB4 this



Tobirama : crush the idea of shinobi? you're also possessed by Uchiha's evil, brat! I'm going to..
Hashirama : Tobirama..
!!

Minato's turn


----------



## Fiona (Apr 10, 2013)

What the hell is taking so long 

I wanna see what Sauces reaction to the story is  

I think he is still gonna be all pissy and try to destroy the leaf


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Tobirama : crush the idea of shinobi? you're also possessed by Uchiha's evil, brat! I'm going to..
> 
> 
> Hashirama : Tobirama.. .....what did you just do ?
> ...



I fixed it according to my expectation


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully this is such a good chapter that the translators passed out from the awesomeness, I won't settle for any less.


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 10, 2013)

Little painful to read some of these comments.

I predicted the Uchiha rebellion years before it was official based on the fact that Sasuke is only watching a small slice of the big picture when we watch his flash back at the valley of the end (I even posted my ideas in several threads years ago on this forum if you doubt me lol). Itachi was mad at his elders for picking clan over village so eventually he killed them. Now, I didn't have his motives or how to bring it into the bigger meta plot (that time it was still anyone's guess), but it was thanks to foreshadowing that I could put the dots together. Once you understand the level of foreshadowing involved, suddenly characters like Itachi and Sasuke begin to make sense.

Now, if anyone had bothered to read my post earlier in this wall of text, you would know that Sasuke's entire character build centers on a failure to view the other side of an issue, while Naruto is his counter by seeing and coming to understand all sides. Itachi at first tried to lie to pave a perfect path for Sasuke but that only made matters worse so he acted as the force to finally get Sasuke to search for real truth. The Kages are this first form of truth he has seeked out and will be the begining of him coming to terms with the direction he should take in life (If you want overkill, he asked Oro for his real motives, this all is after Itachi used a move on Kabuto that demands he come to terms with the reality of the world, and during all this Naruto is talking to Madara and obito about thier views on the truth of the world - I could probably do this all day but you get the point I hope). Where that leads him is still up for debate, but I believe that it will be on some level a path of redemption.

Please, reread the manga if you don't understand its foreshadowing so I don't have to wonder why I still lurk on this forum.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> "So this is what Shinobi are..?
> 
> Then I'll crush that idea of a Shinobi...*rageface* "
> 
> INB4 this



I knew Obito needed to patent his famous quote.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I'm saying his damn journey is interesting and sometimes is upredictable. Did you predict the whole clusterfuck with Itachi (I mean that he was a nice guy working for the Leaf all along, not that he had somethig more / was good)? Did you predict him losing to Killer Bee? Did you predict him getting trolled? Did you predict he'd attack the five country Kages before he went to the Leaf? Did you predict Itachi and him battling Kabuto? Did you predict the Hokages? The whole Uchiha thing is what keeps the plot in part II tightly together.* Kishimoto even had to make Naruto related to the rivals of Uchiha to make him relevant again. It's how much Uchiha dominate the plot.*
> 
> 
> 
> Still no.



Which I has made the manga into the shitty state it is in currently.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess that we won't see Sasuke's decision until he reaches the battlefield.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the conclusion Sasuke will reach is that the village/ninja system is flawed which is similar to what Naruto has discovered. I think the two will clash over their solution for the problem, I'm guessing that Sasuke will feel it should be crushed and each clan should protect its own ( to the best of their capability) whereas Naruto will feel the village system should expand to all nations.

Putting my chips on that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

lizardo221 said:


> Little painful to read some of these comments.
> 
> I predicted the Uchiha rebellion years before it happened based on the fact that Sasuke is only watching a small slice of the big picture when we watch his flash back at the valley of the end (I even posted my ideas in several threads years ago on this forum if you doubt me lol). Itachi was mad at his elders for chosing clan over village so eventually he killed them. Now, I didn't have his motives or how to bring it into the bigger meta plot, but it was thanks to foreshadowing that I could put the dots together. Once you understand the level of foreshadowing involved, suddenly characters like Sasuke begin to make sense.
> 
> ...



Wrong. It was Itachi first, who made him really begin to question things. 

Also - Naruto isn't really talking to Madara either. Everything he has said has been aimed at Obito. Madara just happens to be there.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

There is no chapter this week! Words reached me from a friend of mine who lives in Japan and who is a third degree cousin of Kishi from the line of his grandma. :amazed

True story

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 10, 2013)

I also can't help the feeling that Sasuke's reaction will not be entirely positive. He'll still be shaken. He will need more convincing.


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sigh 

- Itachi told him lies when asked and then later pushed him to seek truth. The kages are the first people outside of his comfort zone that he has asked for answers from (badguys = comfort zone in terms of his current self).

- Naruto long ago searched for truth and purpose when he asked people like nagato for their back story. Obito and Madara are another phase of that (Obito tells them about his past which includes some of Madara's) though that doesn't mean each person Naruto meets he has to "TALK TO ME BRO" for it to mean he is actively listening to them.


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> What the hell is taking so long
> 
> I wanna see what Sauces reaction to the story is
> 
> I think he is still gonna be all pissy and try to destroy the leaf



They having trouble finding enough pwnage words to express Sasuke rage while the skies burn and the former hokage run and cry like little girls...


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> There is no chapter this week! Words reached me from a friend of mine who lives in Japan and who is a third degree cousin of Kishi from the line of his grandma. :amazed
> 
> True story
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lies.

Kishi's sister's uncle's brother is friends with my brother's uncle's sister who happens to be very close to my brother's sister's aunt who proceeded to tell me that there _is_ a new chapter today.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

lizardo221 said:


> Little painful to read some of these comments.
> 
> I predicted the Uchiha rebellion years before it was official based on the fact that Sasuke is only watching a small slice of the big picture when we watch his flash back at the valley of the end (I even posted my ideas in several threads years ago on this forum if you doubt me lol). Itachi was mad at his elders for chosing clan over village so eventually he killed them. Now, I didn't have his motives or how to bring it into the bigger meta plot, but it was thanks to foreshadowing that I could put the dots together. Once you understand the level of foreshadowing involved, suddenly characters like Sasuke begin to make sense.
> 
> ...



You thought I was referring to the Uchiha rebellion...?    You'd have to be a blind and retarded monkey not to see that.  Literally.  The manga hits the reader over the head with it like a hammer and the only one who doesn't see it is Sasuke, which is understandable given his age at the time and relation to the characters.

I do not want to debate about Itachi.  I don't care about him.  What his character was turned into turned out to be a lot cooler than his first conception.

I'm a literature major and I know how to read into things -- in fact, I do it too much and too often.

Arguing that Kishimoto is good at planning is like arguing that a garden hose is good at philosophy.

However, when we remove that bone of contention, I otherwise agree with your post, except for the things Pika pointed out, which are true.


----------



## Rose (Apr 10, 2013)

BD said:


> Lies.
> 
> Kishi's sister's uncle's brother is friends with my brother's uncle's sister who happens to be very close to my brother's sister's aunt who proceeded to tell me that there _is_ a new chapter today.



Kishi is my father then.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke is so fucking predictable, I already know his evolution.

1. Hebi Sasuke
2. Taka Sasuke
3. (after this chapter) Napoleon Sasuke


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Sasuke is so fucking predictable, I already know his evolution.
> 
> 1. Hebi Sasuke
> 2. Taka Sasuke
> 3. (after this chapter) Napoleon Sasuke



Sasuke pokemon turning he ? 

Yeah that makes kinda sense, when Tobi releassed Sasuke from the Kamui dimension against Danzou it reminded me of a Poketrainer releassing his Pokeman from the masterball


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

I will be surprised if we get spoilers...but i doubt it... it's been nearly a year since we actually had any written spoilers


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

The last time I remember written spoilers were for Neji's death so yeah...


----------



## leonejoey (Apr 10, 2013)

At least give us some made up spoilers until the chapter comes out


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trust me Amrun, from years of reading posts, that rebellion was not clear. Most people assumed Itachi fell into darkness and some external powers made him feel that he had outgrown the clan and village, power hungry if you will. From there, you got alot of theories on killing the clan to perhaps prevent others from stealing power from him or stop him in the future from hitting even higher points.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

No Minato at all? 

Google trans of spoilers:



> It was what Itachi nor heard directly the intention of the pillars of inheriting
> Shinobi I understand most of them between the pillars Sasuke and family say it was such irony
> In men between the door of which the descendants of the same mirror-like Shinobi Itachi said Shisui is Kagami There were
> I say that it can not meet the expectations of the third-generation have already failed just as Hokage, and generation 4.
> ...



Pillars = Hashirama.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2013)

Shit a couple years ago we would be fucking LUCKY if we got spoilers on tuesday we would get a chapter around 12am friday. You spoiled kids.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like Hashirama is going to meet Madara. pek


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

lizardo221 said:


> Trust me Amrun, from years of reading posts, that rebellion was not clear. Most people assumed Itachi fell into darkness and some external powers made him feel that he had outgrown the clan and village, power hungry if you will. From there, you got alot of theories on killing the clan to perhaps prevent others from stealing power from him or stop him in the future from hitting even higher points.



Obvious to the average NF poster?  Well, no, but this is the crowd that needs things stated in actual words to believe it, completely disregarding the fact that characters have their own perspectives and are fallible.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No Minato at all?
> 
> Google trans of spoilers:
> 
> ...



Not looking good.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Who the fuck is Somato?


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just sick of all this Sasuke conversion shit. I want the Kages to join the war already.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin appears!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

what is this 

????


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally, next week we go back to the war. Gee fucking wizz it was about time. Although I wish they switch scene to the Alliance in this chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Kagami is mentioned ?  Maybe Sasuke and Itachi are Kagami's grandchildren or somethin......


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

lol, Karin. Hadn't noticed her at first.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like Sasuke goes good. I just did the Babelfish translation and it basically says that he isn't going to let Itachi go to nothingness, and as Shisui is mentioned earlier, it's safe to say what he is talking about.

That and he and the hokages supposedly go to the battlefield together.

Fuck Karin though. Ugh.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 10, 2013)

So basically Sasuke decides to head to the battlefield with the four Hokages. And Karin appears for no reason.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

I lold at Kagami and Shisui being mentioned for some reason


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin escapes and senses Sasuke's chakra! 


At least the flashback ends this chapter. Next week we'll be back to Naruto. And within a few chapters, Sasuke and Naruto will appear on the same page, something that hasn't happened for over 100 chapters.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

> I say that it can not meet *the expectations of the third-generation have already failed just as Hokage, and generation 4.*



Minato and Hiruzen confirmed failures?

Oh man sh*tstorm hokage is incoming if correct.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> *It looks like Sasuke goes good.* I just did the Babelfish translation and it basically says that he isn't going to let Itachi go to nothingness, and as Shisui is mentioned earlier, it's safe to say what he is talking about.
> 
> That and he and the hokages supposedly go to the battlefield together.
> 
> Fuck Karin though. Ugh.



No. No. Nooooooooooooo!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm guessing Shisui appears because he was part of the proof of Itachi's dream. 

Kagami I don't even know.


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

It's about fucking time we get back to the war. Can't wait till next week.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

karin appears as well.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No Minato at all?


Yeah. It's possible that the conversation between Minato and Sasuke will happen in the battlefield, in the presence of Obito, Kakashi, and Naruto (or as they rush to the battlefield).


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Minato and Hiruzen confirmed failures?
> 
> Oh man sh*tstorm hokage is incoming if correct.



It's good to be a neutral this week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2013)

>Karin is in the chapter

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol if they travel by foot.


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 10, 2013)

itachi didnt stop madara's edo tensei on purpose so sasuke can turn good


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

This means Minato will see Obito's situation with his own eyes.

Oh boooy I'm pumped.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Karin escapes and senses Sasuke's chakra!



 fucking told you so chp1 and pika 


and everyone calling addy crazy


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

lol......Sasuke redeemed on his own.........naruto trolled....good job kishi


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Is a ferret between the messages heard directly or inherited props
> Sasuke said and most understanding Ninja clan are the pillars between irony
> Shows the door mirror mirror says the descendants of its cunning like a Ninja who is shisui
> III said that four generations of Hokage failed, even if I do not meet expectations.
> ...



I used translater....changed it from japanese to chinese to english and this what I got....

Ferrets, Weasels and brides


----------



## Rose (Apr 10, 2013)

Inb4SasuKarinBS


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

sasutachi said:


> itachi didnt stop madara's edo tensei on purpose so sasuke can turn good



Itachi's foresight, greater than the Ogama Sennin's.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This means Minato will see Obito's situation with his own eyes.
> 
> Oh boooy I'm pumped.



"Obito? But how...? Noooooo!! " - Minato


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

Rose said:


> Inb4SasuKarinBS



agree......SasukeIno all the way


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm really glad Sasuke redeemed himself.



Klue said:


> "Obito? But how...? Noooooo!! " - Minato



Meanwhile Kakashi hyperventilates.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the fuck the late chapter ?


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> No. No. Nooooooooooooo!!



It's kinda inevitable at this point.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke joining the war with the 4 Hokages backing him up means he wont get a power up and that he will be complete fodder against people like Madara and Obito


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> lol......Sasuke redeemed on his own.........naruto trolled....good job kishi



I guess Madara is going to reconvert Sasuke, or take control of his body?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

Can they ride the giant buddha to the battlefield?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Who cares about Minato and Obito meeting?

I'm hoping Hashirama and Madara get it on.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Yikes accidentely posted in the spoiler thread.











I guess Minato's information will be revealed in Obito's presence. Hopefully it clears things up like where the Uchiha clan were, why Rin was hunted down etc.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who cares about Minato and Obito meeting?
> 
> I'm hoping Hashirama and Madara get it on.



I hope Kishi skips the climax.


----------



## Rose (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke making his own _good_ choices


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Sasuke joining the war with the 4 Hokages backing him up means he wont get a power up and that he will be complete fodder against people like Madara and Obito



or he motherfucking soloes while the hokages are like "damn..."


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Am i the only one who is suprissed how little it takes to manipulate Sasuke's mind ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who cares about Minato and Obito meeting?
> 
> I'm hoping Hashirama and Madara get it on.



Shut up. 

I can't wait for second part too.


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It looks like Sasuke goes good. I just did the Babelfish translation and it basically says that he isn't going to let Itachi go to nothingness, and as Shisui is mentioned earlier, it's safe to say what he is talking about.
> 
> That and he and the hokages supposedly go to the battlefield together.
> 
> Fuck Karin though. Ugh.


Sauce redeems on his own 

I knew he would take what Itachi and Shisui wanted into consideration. So glad they're all going to the battlefield


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Can they ride the giant buddha to the battlefield?



armored with Susanoo......pek


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 10, 2013)

Minato should just teleport them all to the battlefield, we really don't need another 50 chapters of them running offpanel


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Am i the only one who is suprissed how little it takes to manipulate Sasuke's mind ?



He's just as bad as Nagato.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke fans should be glad for this development. No total degradation by being TnJed by Naruto.



Klue said:


> I hope Kishi skips the climax.



Noooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> or he motherfucking soloes while the hokages are like "damn..."



Considering he is standing side by side with someone who babyshaked EMS before i highly doubt it


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Can they ride the giant buddha to the battlefield?



pftttt  i don't see why not..it will probably stand more of a chance against the juubi



PikaCheeka said:


> Who cares about Minato and Obito meeting?
> 
> I'm hoping Hashirama and Madara get it on.



hahahaha ....hang on a minute


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 10, 2013)

i wonder how groups will form against  madara and obito.
naruto,kakashi,minato,hiruzen vs tobi
hashi,tobirama,sasuke,oro vs madara


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

Was obvious since this scene


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Hashirama and Madara

Sasuke and Naruto

Kakashi and Obito

Someone needs to make a club edit for this reunion.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Can they ride the giant buddha to the battlefield?



They shall use space/time ninjutsu to reach the battlefield in haste. No riding of giant Buddha.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

^ Jerkface.



†_Camorra_† said:


> Considering he is standing side by side with someone who babyshaked EMS before i highly doubt it



Sasuke only decided to go good because he's scared of Hashirama. 

Hashirama: "Yea, he was the greatest and most powerful Uchiha ever. I stabbed him in the back like a little bitch that he was. Hey, you remind me of him! "


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

So if Sasuke has been converted will the series end?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke only decided to go good because he's scared of Hashirama.



  

Naw, he's scared of Tobirama.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So if Sasuke has been converted will the series end?




This is the last arc and Madara is FV %100 confirmed!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 10, 2013)

So Sasuke is just joining with the good side ?I expected something more original...


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

i think some of u might be jumping into conclusions, first of all its not like we have all the spoilers and second sasuke probably wants to talk to madara himself before he makes his decision. he was interested when he found out madara's edo tensei hadn't disappeared

i thought only naruto could save him from his path, what happened to that? kishi trolling his own again?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> So Sasuke is just joining with the good side ?I expected something more original...



Better than Nardo's Holy Speech anytime.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> To me, it couldn't be more obvious that Kishimoto's mind changed - though when exactly it happened is up in the air.
> 
> Sasuke's flash back makes no sense, in a few key ways.  Mostly in the things he actually says to Sasuke in the death scene.
> 
> ...



Well, with regards to Kakashi's Chuunin Exam, I try not to think about it too much, but it's pretty clear that Kakashi was a prodigy that was younger than most, and there's any number of reasons that people of specific ages ended up in the same exact Chuunin Exam as the one Kakashi himself participated in. For example, some folks could have simply had Senseis that felt they should enter the exam sooner than other sensei's did. 

There could also be situations or circumstances that warranted the complete canceling of one or more Chuunin Exams in specific years. Remember the Chuunin exam we saw during Naruto's time, there were quite a few shinobi that looked significantly older than the likes of Naruto, Gaara etc.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh btw Kagami is Shusui ancestor.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i think some of u might be jumping into conclusions, first of all its not like we have all the spoilers and second sasuke probably wants to talk to madara himself before he makes his decision. he did seem interested when he found out madara's edo tensei hadn't disappeared
> 
> i thought only naruto could save him from his path, what happened to that?



Or Sasuke could save himself.

That's always a cool idea, too.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So if Sasuke has been converted will the series end?



you raise a good point there....

but i thought kishi had mentioned that the manga will least at least 2 more years....'_AT LEAST_' 

either Oro lasts to be the final villain or Madz escapes lol


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

So I guess Minato's been brought back for Team Minato and Naruto reunion


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh boy, Naruto is drop to #6 in ToC  Is series coming to end?


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

It seems sasuke is embracing itachis will,which means the whole of part 2 in a way was a waste of time,wasnt it?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

If Sasuke's truly converted just like that then it will be the biggest travesty since ME3's ending. I mean what's been the point of the majority of part 2?


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> Oh boy, Naruto is drop to #6 in ToC  Is series coming to end



Japanese don't like the flashback? Chapter 621 or 622 was ranked, I think.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> It seems sasuke is embracing itachis will,which means the whole of part 2 in a way was a waste of time,wasnt it?



itachi = real main character


 am so hyped. sasuke is not TNJd by naruto.  and karin wscapes, senses sasuke as I predicted.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Sasuke's truly converted just like that then it will be the biggest travesty since ME3's ending. I mean what's been the point of the majority of part 2?





vered said:


> It seems sasuke is embracing itachis will,which means the whole of part 2 in a way was a waste of time,wasnt it?




And so it begins...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> It seems sasuke is embracing itachis will,which means the whole of part 2 in a way was a waste of time,wasnt it?



I guess the main character failed to do this... It was all wast of time so... LOL 

Kishimoto and his logic..


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> Oh boy, Naruto is drop to #6 in ToC  Is series coming to end?



don't you dear do this to me man 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Oh btw Kagami is Shusui ancestor.



It's that short hair i tell ya...

just wait until it turns out Shisui is brothers with Obito lol


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke fans should be glad for this development. No total degradation by being TnJed by Naruto.



I'm seriously happy about his progress. The alternative would have been beyond idiotic


Seraphiel said:


> Was obvious since this scene


Exactly. That meeting with Edo Itachi had a significant impact on him, it was obvious which way his character was headed after that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

It's amazing how many people think that Sasuke isn't allowed to make his own choices and he has to have Naruto hold his hand through everything.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Sasuke's truly converted just like that then it will be the biggest travesty since ME3's ending. I mean what's been the point of the majority of part 2?



His journey to realize what he truly is and what he truly wants? As opposed to being guided and manipulated by others.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Reaction to this chapter.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> the whole of part 2 in a way was a waste of time,wasnt it?



Well, I always felt like those first few arcs of Part 2 with Naruto were like high grade filler, tbh


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Japanese don't like the flashback? Chapter 621 or 622 was ranked, I think.



how many manga you know of with as much flashbacks as in naruto?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or Sasuke could save himself.
> 
> That's always a cool idea, too.



if kishi hadn't invest so much time (majority of part 2) to convince us otherwise, then yeah..


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope to God he got converted now, i was Dreading Jesus Naruto was going to be the one to do it, thank god


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

I seem to recall takL saying the flashback was well-received in Japan.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Sasuke's truly converted just like that then it will be the biggest travesty since ME3's ending. I mean what's been the point of the majority of part 2?



the whole of part 2 was based on Naruto trying to bring back Sasuke to the village while also seeing Sasuke own descent into darkness.all of this culminating with a big one final battle between them in which Naruto would finally be able to bring Sasuke to his senses.
all of this gone just like that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> His journey to realize what he truly is and what he truly wants? As opposed to being guided and manipulated by others.



Nice joke.





vered said:


> the whole of part 2 was based on Naruto trying to bring back Sasuke to the village while also seeing Sasuke own descent into darkness.all of this culminating with a big one final battle between them in which Naruto would finally be able to bring Sasuke to his senses.
> all of this gone just like that.



I guess Itachi himself can thank the Kages for doing the job he left Naruto to do.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 10, 2013)

Uchihas continue to degrade the manga, especially Itachi.


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Reaction to this chapter.



Mdr, the guy who looks like Adebayor or public ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nice joke.



Not a joke but the truth. He didn't have a giant frog tell him the path he HAS to take.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

That being said people are jumping to conclusion. At the end of the day people are overlooking two things. 1) Naruto and Sasuke are going to fight and 2) Sasuke agreeing to stop Madara does not equal Sasuke converting completely, it simply means he does not want the world to end.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> And so it begins...



and this time, I am not the one who is butthurt. instead,  it is vered :rofl


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Sasuke's truly converted just like that then it will be the biggest travesty since ME3's ending. I mean what's been the point of the majority of part 2?


in naruto's point of story it was waste (lol nardo)....not in Sasuke's point of story


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh now i remember how down right depressing it gets when we get spoilers 

the chapter even isn't out yet and people are complaining about kishi .... *sigh*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto fans mad because they don't get to see Naruto beatdown on Sasuke. 

It's something called character development. There's no point to Sasuke's character if all he is is a roadblock for Naruto to triumph over so he can get on with his life. Sasuke is the anti-hero. 

He's not a fucking object.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

riyuhou said:


> Mdr, the guy who looks like Adebayor or public ?



I don't understand what you are asking.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

Can I be the one to make the mandatory " Itachi in this chapter" thread this week ?


----------



## tears (Apr 10, 2013)

> 796 (141 members & 655 guests)



cant wait till chapter is out ~


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's amazing how many people think that Sasuke isn't allowed to make his own choices and he has to have Naruto hold his hand through everything.



That's precisely what needs to happen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That being said people are jumping to conclusion. At the end of the day people are overlooking two things. 1) Naruto and Sasuke are going to fight and 2) Sasuke agreeing to stop Madara does not equal Sasuke converting completely, it simply means he does not want the world to end.



Sasuke is following the wishes of Itachi and Shisui. To protect the clan(or well restore it's honor) and village.

Why would he fight Nardo? I know Kishi said he would but it will probably be through some silly mind control plot device now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Not a joke but the truth. He didn't have a giant frog tell him the path he HAS to take.



Yeah this has to be a joke lol.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

But Sasuke will get his ass whipped. He's been developing this fight for over 5 years now.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont ever think i've seen Vered butthurt before  , this week in telegrams will be epic indeed


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That being said people are jumping to conclusion. At the end of the day people are overlooking two things. 1) Naruto and Sasuke are going to fight and 2) Sasuke agreeing to stop Madara does not equal Sasuke converting completely, it simply means he does not want the world to end.



who gives a shit? we all know sasuke was TNJd by itachi. what you see now is just sasuke being in denial.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

From now on Sasuke, whichever path you take I'll always love you. :33

This week Telegrams will be hilarious.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Well, with regards to Kakashi's Chuunin Exam, I try not to think about it too much, but it's pretty clear that Kakashi was a prodigy that was younger than most, and there's any number of reasons that people of specific ages ended up in the same exact Chuunin Exam as the one Kakashi himself participated in. For example, some folks could have simply had Senseis that felt they should enter the exam sooner than other sensei's did.
> 
> There could also be situations or circumstances that warranted the complete canceling of one or more Chuunin Exams in specific years. Remember the Chuunin exam we saw during Naruto's time, there were quite a few shinobi that looked significantly older than the likes of Naruto, Gaara etc.



There is absolutely no way that you can explain that away.  It openly contradicts everything we know about not just one character, but MANY.  Kakashi was supposed to have become a chuunin at six and rin/obito at 11 or something, but they're in the same chuunin exam why??  And so many more discrepancies.



PikaCheeka said:


> It's amazing how many people think that Sasuke isn't allowed to make his own choices and he has to have Naruto hold his hand through everything.



That's because the manga has led everyone to believe this.  It's hard to blame the readers for the manga's faults.

That's why this is awesome if it's true.  It's so fucking troll.


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That being said people are jumping to conclusion. At the end of the day people are overlooking two things. 1) Naruto and Sasuke are going to fight and 2) Sasuke agreeing to stop Madara does not equal Sasuke converting completely, it simply means he does not want the world to end.



Definitively that.
That  + Naruto will definitively be the one who finish Sasuke's redeem with a last Gospel. There can be no other way.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> But Sasuke will get his ass whipped. He's been developing this fight for over 5 years now.



As soon as Obito told Naruto he was going to force the two of them to fight, the chances of them fighting as enemies had rapidly begun to decrease.

If Naruto fights Sasuke as an enemy, he is playing right into Obito's/Madara's hands. There's no point in them fighting on opposite sides, anyway.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 10, 2013)

The chapter is out already?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> From now on Sasuke, whichever path you take I'll always love you. :33
> 
> This week Telegrams will be hilarious.



I hope Sasuke develops a taste for babies.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Can I be the one to make the mandatory " Itachi in this chapter" thread this week ?



It's not mandatory, it's trolling.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Starstalker said:


> The chapter is out already?



No, it's not.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Can I be the one to make the mandatory " Itachi in this chapter" thread this week ?



I don't see why not mr. Grimm

after all itachi is mentioned in this chapter...so i'm not complaining 

--------------

At this rate MS might translate Nardo faster...and i haven't seen that done since before the DCMA thing or what ever you americans call it..


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh man FINALLY Sasuke is going to fight for real, ive been waiting years it feels like for him to wreck shit


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck even MP are trolling me.

I saw a new Hot chapter appear on my phone and clicked. 

Got sekirei. 

Hurry up Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

No. Grimm has to make the HashiMada thread because he was mean earlier.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> That's precisely what needs to happen.



there is still time for kishi to troll us again


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 10, 2013)

It was pretty obvious Sasuke wouldn't agree to Moon's Eye Plan, so it's not surprising he is making a move to stop it. But things might still change when he talks to Madara on the battlefield.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke needs to change on his own, but Kishi's driven this "ONLY NARUTO CAN DO THIS FOR SASUKE!" thing through the roof since the end of part 1

To drop it all _now_ is just kinda lol, but I can't say I'd be disappointed


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Oh man FINALLY Sasuke is going to fight for real, ive been waiting years it feels like for him to wreck shit





Juubi? Madara? Obito? Sasuke is gonna get raped.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It's not mandatory, it's trolling.



U mad bro ?


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

What do the spoilers say?


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't understand what you are asking.



You said it was your reaction to the chapter.
So I was wondering if your reaction was like Adebayor (Happy he has scored , Sliding and not giving a fuck about the haters hating him), or the haters (hating him for scoring against there team).


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke is not redeemed bros. I dont know where you read that because all the spoiler says is that Sasuke doesent want Itachi's sacrifice to have bein in vain but that could mean many things. 
Besides if Sasuke doesent get a power up from the Uchiha tablet then he remains fodder compared to the current big guys.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

better wait for the chapter though before starting to complain.
i should only care for the tablet anyway.still


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> What do the spoilers say?



Sasuke has converted to the Naruto side. He and the Kages are joining the battlefield.

Also, Karin.....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No. Grimm has to make the HashiMada thread because he was mean earlier.


----------



## Opuni (Apr 10, 2013)

well i reading this with a satisfaction grin but i still am interested in how nagato and the prophecy fit into all this, how did all this stop the destruction of planet earth, madara was revived regardless (the whole idea of nagato was to revive madara)


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> As soon as Obito told Naruto he was going to force the two of them to fight, the chances of them fighting as enemies had rapidly begun to decrease.
> 
> If Naruto fights Sasuke as an enemy, he is playing right into Obito's/Madara's hands. There's no point in them fighting on opposite sides, anyway.


It is not just the words of Madara and Obito. You have Itachi entrusting Naruto with his brother ( foreshadowing that Naruto will be influential in converting Sasuke to the light) you also have the frogs prophecy that Naruto would fight a young man with powerful eyes. I suppose it could be Obito but I doubt it. You have Naruto's realisation when speaking to the other rookies. 

I think Kishimoto has even said in interviews that he planned on Naruto v Sasuke being one of the final fights. Obviously he can go back on everything that he has set up but I doubt it. 

Also Naruto v Sasuke wouldn't be playing in to Madara and Obito's hand. It would all depend on the ending. Shodai dealt the killing blow on Madara, I'm expecting Naruto and Sasuke to pull back at the last minute on their death blows.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> What do the spoilers say?



Sasuke & the Hokages leave for the battlefield.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Speaking of which, did Karin attack Suigetsu? 

Her appearance kind of confirms this is the last battle though. Kishi is bringing everyone back into the story even if they're irrelevant/useless.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke has converted to the Naruto side. He and the Kages are joining the battlefield.
> 
> Also, Karin.....



That's gay.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke has converted to the Naruto side. He and the Kages are joining the battlefield.
> 
> Also, Karin.....



Um what ? Where did you get that from ?
I understand that Karin appears but Sasuke isnt converted.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Sasuke is not redeemed bros. I dont know where you read that because all the spoiler says is that Sasuke doesent want Itachi's sacrifice to have bein in vain but that could mean many things.
> Besides if Sasuke doesent get a power up from the Uchiha tablet then he remains fodder compared to the current big guys.



Sasuke is going to awaken the full power of the EMS during the course of battle, Perfect Susanoo. But it won't help much. He'll suffer a devastating wound; Juugo will pass along his flesh to heal him; therefore, giving him Senju DNA.




All according to my plan.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

kishimoto troll-tier

this is amazing


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

riyuhou said:


> You said it was your reaction to the chapter.
> So I was wondering if your reaction was like Adebayor (Happy he has scored , Sliding and not giving a fuck about the haters hating him), or the haters (hating him for scoring against there team).



Oh I was saying that Adebayor= Kishimoto. A large section of NF is like the Arsenal supporters.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Um what ? Where did you get that from ?
> I understand that Karin appears but Sasuke isnt converted.



Deal with it Camorra. We all see the signs on the wall.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Sasuke is not redeemed bros. I dont know where you read that because all the spoiler says is that Sasuke doesent want Itachi's sacrifice to have bein in vain but that could mean many things.
> Besides if Sasuke doesent get a power up from the Uchiha tablet then he remains fodder compared to the current big guys.



.......stay butthurted forever ....

inb4karin


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke has converted to the Naruto side. He and the Kages are joining the battlefield.
> 
> Also, Karin..... *is joining madara's side*



fixed it for you


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

Chapter is out : Chapter 605


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> better wait for the chapter though before starting to complain.
> i should only care for the tablet anyway.still



ye would be best if you did....

don't base your confirms on assumptions...

and i see that waay to much on this forum


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

And Gunners, the toad prophecy did not definitely mean Sasuke.

IMO it would be too obvious as Sasuke; waste of panel space. It's meant to be deceptive. I think it was Obito, though even Madara works as he was rezzed as a younger man.


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



damn eternal rinnegan


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



Just lost your Itachi-thread privileges.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



I hate you.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Deal with it Camorra. We all see the signs on the wall.



In the spoiler Sasuke says he doesent want Itachi's death to be meaningless. I doubt it takes little bit of story telling by people who Sasuke doesent even know to convert Sasuke.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



How have I fallen for this twice!?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> In the spoiler Sasuke says he doesent want Itachi's death to be meaningless. I doubt it takes little bit of story telling by people who Sasuke doesent even know to convert Sasuke.



In this manga, one of the most evil characters was converted by a book (a memory of his childhood).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why you don't like the chapter ?



Oh I loved that chapter. You just won't like your UCP later.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> In the spoiler Sasuke says he doesent want Itachi's death to be meaningless. I doubt it takes little bit of story telling by people who *Sasuke doesent even know to convert Sasuke*.





fair enough


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



.... A nice reminder, nonetheless 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck you, good fellow.


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

BD said:


> It's about fucking time we get back to the war. Can't wait till next week.



No please No, not the fucking dull war. Had hoped that arc would be finished by the time Hashi was done talking. Don't want to know what happened there, can't Kishi just skip it like he does so many fights and get back to story telling.


----------



## tears (Apr 10, 2013)

so i guess no Sasuke vs Naruto


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> In this manga, one of the most evil characters was converted by a book (a memory of his childhood).


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

JiraiyaRIP said:


> No please No, not the fucking dull war. Had hoped that arc would be finished by the time Hashi was done talking. Don't want to know what happened there, can't Kishi just skip it like he does so many fights and get back to story telling.



Look on the bright side. At least Obito and Madara aren't standing on the Juubi any longer.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Can Sasuke's Susano'o also fly?

Or are Tobirama and Minato going to S/T everyone?

Actually I don't think Minato can S/T another human.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And Gunners, the toad prophecy did not definitely mean Sasuke.
> 
> IMO it would be too obvious as Sasuke; waste of panel space. It's meant to be deceptive. I think it was Obito, though even Madara works as he was rezzed as a younger man.


Again, it could be Obito but I doubt it. When the frog spoke to Naruto about the prophecy his response was that he had already known and for whatever reason had seen the prophecy. You could argue that he was still thinking of Obito but the next chapter he mentioned how he would need the Kyuubi's chakra to fight Sasuke.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> In this manga, one of the most evil characters was converted by a book (a memory of his childhood).



And Saske fans actualy like this development ? lol  Good Sasuke was the most fodder one. Gray Hebi Sasuke was actualy the one with the biggest plot shield and hax


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Actually I don't think Minato can S/T another human.



He did it with Kushina..


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> And Saske fans actualy like this development ? lol  Good Sasuke was the most fodder one. Gray Hebi Sasuke was actualy the one with the biggest plot shield and hax



Are you implying that I'm a Sasuke fan?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Actually I don't think Minato can S/T another human.



He already did that multiple times :V. He teleported Naruto, Kushina, Kakashi & Kurama.


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Oh I was saying that Adebayor= Kishimoto. A large section of NF is like the Arsenal supporters.



Indeed. Epic comparaison ^^.

I wonder how Madara will react to Sasuke. Will he see himself in him. Will he rage to see an Uchiwa going against him AGAIN.
I wonder if he will see him and Shodoi within Naruto and Sauce...

Damn it's been a long since I the last time I was interest this much in what's coming in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can Sasuke's Susano'o also fly?
> 
> Or are Tobirama and Minato going to S/T everyone?
> 
> Actually I don't think Minato can S/T another human.



Kushina, baby Naruto?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



Minato praises Itachi!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can Sasuke's Susano'o also fly?
> 
> Or are Tobirama and Minato going to S/T everyone?
> 
> Actually I don't think Minato can S/T another human.



Of course he can S/T other humans. He transported Naruto. He transported the Kyuubi. When the 3 nin used his jutsu they transported the Mizukage.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

400 people are looking at us...we are looking at each other and the chapter is not out yet


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> He did it with Kushina..



And Baby Naruto, also his Guards Teleported Mei, plus we have Tobirama a Tracker, so they'll be showing up almost instantly


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

I expect to see a lot of mad Uchiha haters upset that they can no longer hate their most hated character.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Chapter is out : Chapter 605



OMG, Kishi finally reveals Rikudou's face.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> He did it with Kushina..



We know


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Can Sasuke's Susano'o also fly?*
> 
> Or are Tobirama and Minato going to S/T everyone?
> 
> Actually I don't think Minato can S/T another human.



It can if he wraps it around his eagle summons. 

Plz Kishi make him do this.

I desire to do Sasuke edits flying around the world.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Again, it could be Obito but I doubt it. When the frog spoke to Naruto about the prophecy his response was that he had already known and for whatever reason had seen the prophecy. You could argue that he was still thinking of Obito but the next chapter he mentioned how he would need the Kyuubi's chakra to fight Sasuke.



I just don't Kishi would bother with it at all if it was about Sasuke. Might as well have him say "Inside of you is a giant orange monster." There has to be more to it than that, especially because Naruto cut him off. 

Naruto obviously thinks it's Sasuke. But that doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> We know



Lol, I want to rep you so bad.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I expect to see a lot of mad Uchiha haters upset that they can no longer hate their most hated character.



They are mad Sasuke will rain on Naruto's Parade , Once he shows up on the Battlefield you know he's going to save someone or do something insanely epic


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

juubi madara will be beast, fighting 4 strongest hokages of all time, 2 perfect jinchuriki, gai, kakashi, sasuke, and the entire alliance


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> We know




you dirty


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Shows how much I care about Minato.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I can give you the chapters link if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I agree. all the final fights that were supposed to be good.. sucked


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> juubi madara will be beast, fighting 4 strongest hokages of all time, 2 perfect jinchuriki, gai, kakashi, sasuke, and the entire alliance



four out of the five hokages?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> yeah I agree. all the final fights that were supposed to be good.. sucked



Kishi just doesn't know how to deliver. I feel sorry for his wife.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

when you have a bunch of strong characters to focus on all at once, it's meant to suck


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> when you have a bunch of strong characters to focus on all at once, it's meant to suck



What's the best we can hope for?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

It is gonna be a bromance clusterfuck.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

is so relevant now. 



> First off, I would like to say that there is nothing wrong with the heroes of old converting Sasuke. *These are four men who have seen a civilization rise and fall, who have met, befriended, and tutored men/boys just like Sasuke himself, and who are still idolized and loved by the entire country, including Sasuke's rival Naruto. *A lot of readers fail to realize that even though the main theme of the manga is bonds, and in particular those between Sasuke and Naruto, it is not the only one. Both Hashirama and Minato are, in a sense, older versions of Naruto. One because he once had a rival who "went bad", the other because he's his father (yes, I am now admitting that he will be important because I mulled over it long enough)....





> 2) Naruto and Sasuke first recognized their friendship when they were fighting Haku. *When they were fighting back-to-back against a common enemy. It is perfectly logical to suspect that they will rediscover their friendship and care for one another when they are found in the same scenario. I see this as the most important one. Friendship, for Naruto and Sasuke, comes not only through rivalry, but through mutual protection, equality, and care for one another. *This is not seen in a fight between enemies, or even one between rivals. It is seen only in a fight where they fight side by side against someone. Kishi made this very clear in part one. Naruto and Sasuke have not fought side by side since that time, almost 600 chapters ago now. It is only fitting for them to "find" their friendship a second time doing the same thing.
> 
> 3) *Even though Naruto is big on TnJ, it has been explicitly stated that his relationship with Sasuke is one of action. There will be no big "conversion speech"*, but there will also not be a total beatdown on Sasuke (see 1). They will make amends in another way (see 2).
> 
> 4) *Having the manga revolve around the hero forcing Sasuke to "see the light" via either talking him into submission or beating the shit out of him is a terrible idea, and it violates so many of the themes *that Kishi has carefully set up over the last 12 years.





> tl;;dr. *Sasuke will be "converted" by the Hokages here. Perhaps not fully, but he will gain enough strength and conviction to advance to the battlefield and fight alongside Naruto against a common enemy.* They will probably barely talk to one another until after everything is finished, and only then will they make amends, possibly with some arguing, possibly not, possibly with some blows landed, possibly not, but it doesn't matter. They will be friends again.
> *
> They will have their final fight, but it will be one between rivals, and indeed, it may be one we never even see the ending of. Because this manga is not about who is better, but about who means the most to you, and I think a lot of people forget that.*


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

where is it lol


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shows how much I care about Minato.



Indifference is the best path towards love


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just don't Kishi would bother with it at all if it was about Sasuke. Might as well have him say "Inside of you is a giant orange monster." There has to be more to it than that, especially because Naruto cut him off.
> 
> Naruto obviously thinks it's Sasuke. But that doesn't mean it is.


It adds hype/relevance to the fight. I understand that Naruto could be wrong but once again I doubt it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> They are mad Sasuke will rain on Naruto's Parade , Once he shows up on the Battlefield you know he's going to save someone or do something insanely epic



thats given.........

they hate the fact that Sasuke didn't turned into another nardofanboy like kakashi,garaa,neji,etc........and naruto's side of story turned into shit.....

this chap basically confirms.. that naruto will be always sasuke's bitch........


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 10, 2013)

I really don't like how Hashirama and Madara are overshadowing Naruto and Sasuke. Whatever happened to the new generation surpassing the old and stuff?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> is so relevant now.



Sweet Lord. :sanji


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Minato praises Itachi!



m0and minato is actually the reincarnated time traveling itachi?


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

Still no chapter


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> I really don't like how Hashirama and Madara are overshadowing Naruto and Sasuke. Whatever happened to the new generation surpassing the old and stuff?



Naruto and Sasuke shall surpass them.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

hay we are going to get at it around 12:00pm GTM time from now on...like the good old days


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Sasuke is not redeemed bros. I dont know where you read that because all the spoiler says is that Sasuke doesent want Itachi's sacrifice to have bein in vain but that could mean many things.
> Besides if Sasuke doesent get a power up from the Uchiha tablet then he remains fodder compared to the current big guys.



Just like Naruto.. proofs they will fight.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> There is absolutely no way that you can explain that away.  It openly contradicts everything we know about not just one character, but MANY.  Kakashi was supposed to have become a chuunin at six and rin/obito at 11 or something, but they're in the same chuunin exam why??  And so many more discrepancies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everybody becomes a chuunin in the same chuunin exam. Only Kakashi became a Chuunin from his team during that flashback. Only Shikamaru was granted the title of Chuunin after Naruto's Chuunin Exam. No other member of Shikamaru's team became a Chuunin until the time skip. That right there is an example of teammates not becoming Chunin at the same time, but yet can still enter a Chuunin Exam at the same time. What's more, Shikamaru and Temari were set to be helping manage the Chuunin Exams, so Kakashi could have very easily have been involved in a similar capacity when Rin and Obito eventually became Chuunin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Hashirama and Madara are too OP for Naruto and Sasuke to realistically surpass them by now. Hashirama stomped a Perfect Susano'o and a 100% Kyuubi within 2 pages.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

LoL so there's no Minato speech after all!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoilers translated !


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

LOOOOOL Itachi trolled Naruto's TnJ  

Those damned Uchihas


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke not only following Itachi's will, but preparing to show up on the battlefield with a greater force than Naruto. Who is the child of prophecy again...?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Hiruzen : "As a Hokage, I did nothing but failures."
> 
> Minato : "I couldn't answer everyone's expections."
> 
> Orochimaru : "And to say that they even ignored me." ( As Hokage, he was never choosed.)



BRACE FOR THE SHITSTORM!!!!!!!!!!

Also lol at Karin attacking Suigetsu.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> m0and minato is actually the reincarnated time traveling itachi?



Minato is Itachi's biological father confirmed ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess we should have figured this considering BM Naruto is beyond EMS Sasuke so he wouldn't be able to compete. No fighting between them so that's solved. Makes sense I guess although I think it's ridiculous if he's truly converted. Ah well, Kishi's messed up before so this isn't a surprise. I guess he really wants to be done with this manga lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does Karin attack Suigetsu? 

Why does she continue to be a total bitch for no reason? She's in the same room as a guy who tried to kill her and she decided to go after the shy dork with a juicebox?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> LoL so there's no Minato speech after all!



Well there wasn't much he could tell Sasuke that he didn't already know. He wasn't really involved with the Uchiha like the other 3 Hokage were.


Anyway, we'll finally get to see Sasuke fight for real. :amazed


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I guess we should have figured this considering BM Naruto is beyond EMS Sasuke so he wouldn't be able to compete. No fighting between them so that's solved. Makes sense I guess although I think it's ridiculous if he's truly converted. Ah well, Kishi's messed up before so this isn't a surprise. I guess he really wants to be done with this manga lol.



Look at them grasping at straws


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

This week is surely an interesting one.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

"And they even ignored me."

Lol, Oro. They ignored you because you were a psycho.


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto and Sasuke shall surpass them.



Even if they do people will say they didn't. Trend here..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyway I like how that random Tobirama thing is thrown in there. How is that relevant to anything?  

Is that just a weak attempt at redeeming Tobirama's asshole behavior?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Is that spoiler confirmed?

Sasuke will be too late by the time the Juubi battle will be over all that left will be Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2013)

It was better when chapters came out on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Minato and Hiruzen admit they were failures as Hokage...

I wonder if the rage this week will crash the forums.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

once again, another interesting development for Sasuke


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone needs to bump Pika's 'final fight between friends' thread
they'll team up eventually, after Sasuke has made his dramatic entrance, of course


PikaCheeka said:


> It's amazing how many people think that Sasuke isn't allowed to make his own choices and he has to have Naruto hold his hand through everything.



 he did say he was going to look at things with his own eyes and his own will and then decide on what to do for himself.

 He took what others (itachi, previous kages) told him into account but in the end the decision has to be his own.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

JiraiyaRIP said:


> Even if they do people will say they didn't. Trend here..



Well of course.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin is so random, I can't even


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Hiruzen : "As a Hokage, I did nothing but failures."
> 
> Minato : "I couldn't answer everyone's expections."



PHAHAHAHAHAH best shit i've heard :rofl


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 10, 2013)

awww...i liked crazy sauce.....


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Jerkface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke is hardly scared of Hashi's power.

He is scared of how violently Hashi "took Madara's back" though

For all he knows Hashi might use wood this time and take his virginity even more violently. Even Kakashi's 1000 Years of Pain seems trivial in comparison


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope/predict that we get to see a glimpse of what's happening in the battlefield!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

Dammit Kishi, lol

This makes the Sasuke chase an even bigger pack of lulz than it already was

Although, at the same time, it's better this way


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

That spoiler was too short and sounded trollism, is that spoiler confirmed? I mean is it from ohana?


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

According to MH, *WSJ #21 Absent: Naruto, One Piece*

What? Kishi take break again few weeks ago. maybe he has another one-shot or move project or gather date for next chapter


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is that spoiler confirmed?
> 
> Sasuke will be too late by the time the Juubi battle will be over all that left will be Naruto vs Sasuke.



Yes Kishi got bored with all the harsh drawing and thinking and posted how it ends in the Tokio Times.  "I plan to find myself a real job now"he said


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Annabella said:


> Someone needs to bump Pika's 'final fight between friends' thread
> they'll team up eventually, after Sasuke has made his dramatic entrance, of course



Unfortunately it's in the KL, so if someone bumps it, nobody can discuss the newest chapter anyway. 

I do love being right though. 



> he did say he was going to look at things with his own eyes and his own will and then decide on what to do for himself.
> 
> He took what others (itachi, previous kages) told him into account but in the end the decision has to be his own.



Which he should have done. No TnJ.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is that spoiler confirmed?
> 
> Sasuke will be too late by the time the Juubi battle will be over all that left will be Naruto vs Sasuke.



>implying that Juubi will have been off paneled
nope.avi


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> That spoiler was too short and sounded trollism, is that spoiler confirmed? I mean is it from ohana?



It's from T, so yes, it's confirmed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> According to MH, *WSJ #21 Absent: Naruto, One Piece*
> 
> What? Kishi take break again few weeks ago. maybe he has another one-shot or move project or gather date for next chapter



And then we have Golden Week after that.

Fuckin' great.


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF !!!
Sasuke can't leave now without reading the Uchiwa Tablet!
And why did they need to be in the Uchiwa temple if they didn't even look at it.

Except that, I like how the things are going...


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> According to MH, *WSJ #21 Absent: Naruto, One Piece*
> 
> What? Kishi take break again few weeks ago. maybe he has another one-shot or move project or gather date for next chapter



So next we don't get a chapter? Or the Week after?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is that spoiler confirmed?
> 
> Sasuke will be too late by the time the Juubi battle will be over all that left will be Naruto vs Sasuke.



It's real, Matrix.

Madara, Obito, and the Juubi were offpaneled, and Sasuke is bringing the 4 Hokages to battle because he knows he can't fight Naruto alone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> That spoiler was too short and sounded trollism, is that spoiler confirmed? I mean is it from ohana?



oh my god    

It's from T, it's %100 legit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> So next we don't get a chapter? Or the Week after?



Next week's chapter, and the week after is golden week, I believe.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

This chapter:


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2013)

T said there's some stuff he still hadn't read.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

well seems like its confirmed. Sasuke embraced Itachis will.
the last line says there is something T has yet to read.perhaps tablet related?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto fans are going to be pissed as fuck , Dat Itachi


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

So weasel-kun inherited the first's will and he was the one that understood the god of shinobi the best? no wonder they looked so much alike 

so does this mean Sasuke is "cured"? if so, lol


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> >implying that Juubi will have been off paneled
> nope.avi



Hope he gets off paneled ... Borrrrriiiinnnnng


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

Chunin Exam battle . . . it may be incoming.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Karin enters as she sense Sasuke's chakra.
> 
> She attacks Suigetsu *as he was starting to run away.*



Suigetsu lacks the Uchiha art of run.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> >implying that Juubi will have been off paneled
> nope.avi



Didnt say Juubi will be off-paneled, Just saying that it will take a long time for Sasuke to even reach the battle field where Naruto and the CO are fighting. Sasuke will be too late like he was going to destroy Konoha. 

If Naruto defeats Madara and Juubi before Sasuke full filling Itachi's wish then all of it goes to waste which will give him a reason to fight Naruto for stealing his moment.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke decides to follow Itachi's will?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 10, 2013)

People trying to insult Minato should keep in mind that Minato wrecked shit and then CHOSE death.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin shouldn't even be allowed to grace the level of Ninja's currently in that room right now


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Light Sasuke-kun!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Didnt say Juubi will be off-paneled, Just saying that it will take a long time for Sasuke to even reach the battle field where Naruto and the CO are fighting. Sasuke will be too late like he was going to destroy Konoha.



He's in a room with two S/T users.



> If Naruto defeats Madara and Juubi before Sasuke full filling Itachi's wish then all of it goes to waste which will *give him a reason to fight Naruto for stealing his moment*.



Pure gold.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> People trying to insult Minato should keep in mind that Minato wrecked shit and then CHOSE death.



Because he believed in prophecy; the words of a huge old shriveled toad. What a failure.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *I guess we should have figured this considering BM Naruto is beyond EMS Sasuke so he wouldn't be able to compete. No fighting between them so that's solved. *Makes sense I guess although I think it's ridiculous if he's truly converted. Ah well, Kishi's messed up before so this isn't a surprise. I guess he really wants to be done with this manga lol.



I believe u're smarter than that





T.D.A said:


> It was better when chapters came out on Friday/Saturday.



...no



SageEnergyMode said:


> People trying to insult Minato should keep in mind that Minato wrecked shit and then CHOSE death.


he's outdated anyway. he's not cool anymore


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2013)

1009 people in the telegrams :


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> Chunin Exam battle . . . it may be incoming.



This would be hilarious. All that hype for a Chuunin exam fight.  :amazed Do it Kishi.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> I believe u're smarter than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na it was better. Patience.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2013)

Wtf is Karin doing here?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's in a room with two S/T users.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure gold.



Lol, I love you so much Pika.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

inb4 Sasuke as Hokage.


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


>





> "I won't let Itachi turns to nothing."
> 
> Sasuke turns his Sharingan on and heads to the battlefield.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> Chunin Exam battle . . . it may be incoming.



Oh Shit that would be a EPIC way to end the Manga


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> People trying to insult Minato should keep in mind that Minato wrecked shit and then CHOSE death.





**


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> According to MH, *WSJ #21 Absent: Naruto, One Piece*
> 
> What? Kishi take break again few weeks ago. maybe he has another one-shot or move project or gather date for next chapter



That odd 



Klue said:


> It's from T, so yes, it's confirmed.



or his wife


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


>



NOOOOO!!

Itachi telling his brother he loves him after all those years of sorrow can't have anything to do with him going good! Itachi is irrelevant! It has to be all about Naruto!



Klue said:


> Lol, I love you so much Pika.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Yo Matrix, Rokudaime Sasuke, incoming.

How do you feel?


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

There's   going to be a real shitstorm in Telegrams this week.we haven't had one of those in quite some time


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> People trying to insult Minato should keep in mind that Minato wrecked shit and then CHOSE death.



I didn't understand what's about Minato statement, really. 
What so weird about it, that people went crazy because of it? 0_O?


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 10, 2013)

pretty sure naruto's seal has the minato hiraishin seal.....the whole gang can just hiraishin there.....unlimited chakra for minato anyways.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Evil said:
			
		

> Since the spoiler is already out.
> 
> All the Hokages kind of admit they sucked at their job, Orochimaru makes a jab at Minato for failing after being chosen over him, because he's a bit of a bitch and Sandaime is present. Shisui is like Kagami's son or something. Sasuke decides to protect the village and not let Itachi's memory be erased so he's heading to the battlefield. Suigetsu doesn't really want to fight so he tries to run away but gets clocked by Karin, Sasuke tells her he's sorry, but she says that she won't forgive him just like that <3!. Ends with the Hokage's Standing on their face monuments.



Evil has spoken.

Camorra, where you at son?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke has seen the light!


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Where is this chapter, the hype is killing me  lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

We're under a genjutsu, this manga's real name is "Itachi"


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

> All the Hokages kind of admit they sucked at their job, Orochimaru makes a jab at Minato for failing after being chosen over him, because he's a bit of a bitch and Sandaime is present. Shisui is like Kagami's son or something. Sasuke decides to protect the village and not let Itachi's memory be erased so he's heading to the battlefield. Suigetsu doesn't really want to fight so he tries to run away but gets clocked by Karin, Sasuke tells her he's sorry, but she says that she won't forgive him just like that <3!. Ends with the Hokage's Standing on their face monuments.




oh my shitstorm begin!


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke apologizes to Karin. 

This is too funny. 

I guess Orochimaru or Madara will overtake Sasuke and force him to battle Naruto. I can't imagine him being converted again by Madara, only to return to the good side after an ass kicking from Naruto.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol over 1000 people in the telegrams. xDD

Also Evil appears.

Man the shitstorms this week are gonna be huge.

Essentially the later Hokages admitted they're failures compared to Itachi. And Sasuke turns good. 

And SasuKarin gains a boost.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

All Hokages say they failed but only Hiruzen and Minato get shit for it.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

So, basicaly Hashi Tnjed Sasuke? 

This would mean the end of the manga... And also that Madara, Obito and the juubi are the FV and we will not have a Sasuke vs Naruto fight...

WTF!????


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

OH SHIT THEM EVIL SPOILERS, GOD TIER CHAPTER INCOMING


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kishimoto no longer gives a fuck confirmed. I feel like a kid whose parents hyped him up for 4th of July fireworks, only to receive a sparkler.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Evil said:


> Since the spoiler is already out.
> 
> All the Hokages kind of admit they sucked at their job, Orochimaru makes a jab at Minato for failing after being chosen over him, because he's a bit of a bitch and Sandaime is present.





Still trollin' after all these years.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Hashimara TNJed  Sasuke.amazing.
And he turns good and apologizes to Karin


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

The almighty Evil has spoken!

This week is pure golden!

Minato shitstorm
SasuKarin
Sasuke
Itachi
Nardo

OH GOD THIS IS AWESOMEEE


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't wait for the chapter. Telegrams this week, .


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Evil has spoken.
> 
> Camorra, where you at son?





YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

So Itachi confirmed Best Hokage ?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

My Sasusaku side is hurting, 

First Naruhina, Now SasuKarin????

Sakura!!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

mad NONO JUST NO......inb4 KarinSasuke


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Chapter 627

This is gonna be a legendary week. 

I will make sure of it.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 10, 2013)

Suigetsu: the bloody mist's finest.


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol. Sasuke got fucking TNJ'd. By someone else than Naruto. Naruto couldn't do fuck about him, and other people did. This is fucking unprecedented, lol.


----------



## Sora (Apr 10, 2013)

stupid karin


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow...so Sasuke is good again according to the spoilers...and he says sorry to Karin...I don't know if i have to laugh or wait for the chapter before doing that...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know how to feel about SasuKarin though


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke apologising to Karin?  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Minato failed his job as Hokage? Come on, he did not fail sealing Kurama in Naruto.

Sasuke will be too late the time where Naruto will finish the job. Minato isn't even with Sasuke he and the others are standing on their monument.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

the ultimate troll chapter is upon us.
and no tablet as well.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> My Sasusaku side is hurting,
> 
> First Naruhina, Now SasuKarin????
> 
> Sakura!!



Next: SakuLee


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> My Sasusaku side is hurting,
> 
> First Naruhina, Now SasuKarin????
> 
> Sakura!!



I also do advocate SasuSaku. Sasuke penetrating her heart with a Chidori Sword would be the best variant


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

2 Week break...Kishi...You disappoint.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

the panel with the hokages standing on their monuments will either be great or cringeworthy 

so it's madara, obito and juubi vs alliance, god of shinobi, the rest of the dead hogakes, naruto & sasuke

i wonder how kishi will divide panel time


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

Cant wait for sasuke to apologize to naruto


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Lol. Sasuke got fucking TNJ'd. By someone else than Naruto. Naruto couldn't do fuck about him, and other people did. This is fucking unprecedented, lol.



Sasuke give no fucks about Naruto's Talk no Jutsu, BEAST


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 10, 2013)

that's one hell of a talk no jutsu hashi has....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

- Minato doesn't even get to say anything
- All Hokages say they failed
- Hiruzen and Minato get extra shit for it
- Orochimaru whines
- Sasuke is "converted" by Itachi and Hashirama (and himself)
- no RS tablet
- Hokages head to the battlefield
- Karin shows up


----------



## Evil (Apr 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention that Minato seems to be excited about meeting his son, and Tobirama might have some kind of spacetime ninjutsu since it appears that Hashirama expects Tobi to take him to the battlefield.


----------



## Pureblooded (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke is good again!!!!!!


----------



## Moeka (Apr 10, 2013)

This is VERY GOOD, let's just hope nothing bad (with the Sasuke "conversion")happens on the battlefield! ;>


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh god, this whole thing is golden.

I cannot wait now.  So many fanbases trolled.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

Naymles said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES



youve been saving this one for a while


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> 2 Week break...Kishi...You disappoint.



He's going to need every last second of that 2 week break to sort this shit out , its going to be straight chaos on the battlefield


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> the ultimate troll chapter is upon us.
> and no tablet as well.



This.

Hashi trolled the whole manga: he trolled in one fb the hokages and tnjd Sasuke.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:
			
		

> First Naruhina, Now SasuKarin????



Y'know, those two specific pairings were part of SJ's Dream Couples article for Valentines this year, representing this manga 

Foresight?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> According to MH, *WSJ #21 Absent: Naruto, One Piece*
> 
> What? Kishi take break again few weeks ago. maybe he has another one-shot or move project or gather date for next chapter



Yeah, he is releasing a One Shot for SQ.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Also sasuke actually apologizes to Karin.thats truly a first.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

lol, oro made fun of minato 

are they rivals?


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

Tbh, I'm disappointed with this whole turn of Sasuke but at the same kind I'm excited because there do many possibilities for why could happen to him as they fight the juubi in the next volume.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't worry guys, Sakura still has Lee.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin forgives Sasuke and steals him from Sakura. Hinata steals Naruto.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Evil has spoken.
> 
> Camorra, where you at son?





Sunspear7 said:


> Sasuke apologising to Karin?  This is gonna be fun.



Only Karin can forgive Sauce for nearly killing her and did it with a rape face


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

Evil said:


> I forgot to mention that Minato seems to be excited about meeting his son, and Tobirama might have some kind of spacetime ninjutsu since it appears that Hashirama expects Tobi to take him to the battlefield.



FEATS 

Tobirama will finally get FEATS... hopefully not off-paneled


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 10, 2013)

Question: WHERE THE FUCK WERE THE UCIHAS THE NIGHT OF THE KYUUBI ATTACK?

Kishi's Answer: Chillin


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think he's ever apologized to anyone in his life 

Sasuke really did 'turn good'


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

Evil said:


> I forgot to mention that Minato seems to be excited about meeting his son, and Tobirama might have some kind of spacetime ninjutsu since it appears that Hashirama expects Tobi to take him to the battlefield.



Ah good. Minato only giving fuck about what he wants.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Evil said:


> I forgot to mention that Minato seems to be excited about meeting his son, and Tobirama might have some kind of spacetime ninjutsu since it appears that Hashirama expects Tobi to take him to the battlefield.



We already knew Tobirama had S/T jutsu. 

I hope they all land on top of Madara.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Orochimaru crying because Minato was chosen over him? Pure gold.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

So the manga will end in a few volumes time. I remember when I made the thread a while back people didn't take me seriously.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Tobirama's S/T in this chapter?

Guys, this chapter has so many things going on it blows my mind.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait so this Minato doesn't remember meeting Naruto in the seal?

I'm confused now about just what that Minato in the seal was then.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor Oro is still butthurt over not being picked Hokage


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

i wonder if Naruto and sasuke will simply fight against each other as rivals with respect and nothing more.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2013)

1100+ PEOPLE IN TELEGRAMS


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Poor Oro is still butthurt over not being picked Hokage



  

He's the biggest failure among those present.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Orochimaru crying because Minato was chosen over him? Pure gold.



he's not crying. he is just ashamed in the 3rd's decision. oro over minato any day





Klue said:


> It's the final chapter of the month, let them take their time.



are u sure there is a 2 week break bro? (3 weeks of waiting)


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

So wait after this chapter no more chapters for a month?!? :0.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Karin forgives Sasuke and steals him from Sakura. Hinata steals Naruto.



Tenten steals Lee. Inari is probably looking pretty good to her right now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2013)

Shodai TNJ>>>Naruto's


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> So wait after this chapter no more chapters for a month?!? :0.



Next two weeks, no chapter.

628 should arrive for us on May 1st.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> he's not crying. he is just ashamed in the 3rd's decision



No, he's crying. He tries to make fun of Minato because he's still so butthurt over the fact that he wasn't chosen. 

So pathetic.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow....the Kages are going with Sauce.....

Lovely.

....

I still want Obito vs Kakashi and team up (obito's flashback foreshadowing)


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> So wait after this chapter no more chapters for a month?!? :0.



You mean I have to live with the butthurt people of chapter 627 for A MONTH!? 

Kishi is truly trolling this time.

This is almost worse than Tobito because it's hitting everyone no matter who they are. xD


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

The way kishi's (trolling) doing things, we can expect that they will arrive on the battlefield too late, Obito and Madara drinking some sake upon the whole shinobi alliance bodies...


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

Sakura still has the love-letter fodder..


----------



## Rinnel (Apr 10, 2013)

No Naruto & no one piece next week (on Jump# 21)  



> Jump Issue #21 Information *update*
> Absent: Naruto, One Piece



 quote from Zeromcd on Mangaheleprs jump toc


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke redeems himself so trolls Naruto
Itachi trolls everyone even in death
Karin trolls SasuSaku fans
Hashi trolls universe
Tobirama's S/T
Minato is trolled in every way you can imagine


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> No, he's crying. He tries to make fun of Minato because he's still so butthurt over the fact that he wasn't chosen.
> 
> So pathetic.



i dont blame him. i'd be mad too if someone lesser than me got chosen. thats common sense


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Next two weeks, no chapter.
> 
> 628 should arrive for us on May 1st.



Oh thank god.


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> My Sasusaku side is hurting,
> 
> First Naruhina, Now SasuKarin????
> 
> Sakura!!



Who is Sakura eye on cute boy? 

Naruto and OP return to WSJ #22/23 (Double Issue) due to golden week


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> No, he's crying. He tries to make fun of Minato because he's still so butthurt over the fact that he wasn't chosen.
> 
> So pathetic.



Favourite character is called a failure?

Bash another character to make it all feel better. Fucking classic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So the manga will end in a few volumes time. I remember when I made the thread a while back people didn't take me seriously.



I'm guessing the fall, 2014.

You have to figure about 40 chapters are automatically donated to final fights (because this is his last chance to show everyone's shit), final flashbacks and explanations (mainly Obito and Madara). Then T7 reunion and emotional/chatty stuff and whatever else is needed to wrap things up. 

We get about 42 chapters a year, I think


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Rinnel said:


> No Naruto & no one piece next week (on Jump# 21)
> 
> 
> 
> quote from Zeromcd on Mangaheleprs jump toc



Kishimoto and Oda are so lame.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

What a heel/face turn. Vince McMahon is watching. 

I think it's funny how Kishi randomly throws Karin in and has Sasuke apologize to her. Like we really care.He almost took her life and that is it? Her comment is even more bizarre. 

By far the weirdest chapter in the manga.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, THERE has to be some new revival for the bad guys. Because all those Kages, Orochimaru and Sasuke is too much. Bring on Sakumo Hatake and Kisame~


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL, Watch Sakura miraculously shows back up now that Sasuke has made his move.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Rinnel said:


> No Naruto & no one piece next week (on Jump# 21)
> 
> 
> 
> quote from Zeromcd on Mangaheleprs jump toc



I guess no one in Japan is buying Jump next week. Why would you ever remove both of your most popular manga at the same time?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

Hooking up with an Uzumaki would actually be a vaguely cute little symbolic way of settling down for Sasuke post-redemption...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i dont blame him. i'd be mad too if someone lesser than me got chosen. thats common sense



Lesser? Lol.



Recal said:


> Favourite character is called a failure?
> 
> Bash another character to make it all feel better. Fucking classic.



Implying Minato's my favorite character.  Ignorance is strong in you.


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

Oro, what's next? Is Oro return to Leaf or remain ninja-nin?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i dont blame him. i'd be mad too if someone lesser than me got chosen. thats common sense



What you talking about minato is better the oro in every way and oro is buthurt.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Hashirama: So, Tobi, ready to use your jutsu and get us over there?

Minato: I have hiraishin!

Tobirama: Yea, yea. Everyone come over here. 

Minato: I have hiraishin!

Hiruzen: I haven't seen you use this in over fifty years!

Minato: I have hiraishin!

Orochimaru: Awww, poor baby wasn't chosen?


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

i cant even start to imagine the threads this week about Sasuke "face turn".


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm guessing the fall, 2014.
> 
> You have to figure about 40 chapters are automatically donated to final fights (because this is his last chance to show everyone's shit), final flashbacks and explanations (mainly Obito and Madara). Then T7 reunion and emotional/chatty stuff and whatever else is needed to wrap things up.
> 
> We get about 42 chapters a year, I think



Honestly don't think it will be that long. It will take about 2 volumes to finish off the battle and another volume to tie up lose ends.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

He'll apologize to Sakura too.


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2013)

Those spoilers... >.>
So, does that mean Sasuke is redeemed? He's going to fight to protect the village now? He apologized to Karin out of the blue like that?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

jacamo said:


>





As for Tobi=Obito, we should had understand this since the first part....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just eagerly awaiting for the inevitable "naruto needs saving" situation, then we see him protected by a barrier, next panel cuts to Sasuke standing there majestically and naruto on the floor being protected by his susano

this forum would explode, and i'd love it


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> Oro, what's next? Is Oro return to Leaf or remain ninja-nin?



He'll be the next Hokage


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What a heel/face turn. Vince McMahon is watching.
> 
> I think it's funny how Kishi randomly throws Karin in and has Sasuke apologize to her. Like we really care.He almost took her life and that is it? Her comment is even more bizarre.
> 
> By far the weirdest chapter in the manga.



You are just so butthurt that Naruto might not beat Sasuke's ass back to the good guys' side. Just admit it. We all know it.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2013)

So wait, that's it? Hashi TnJ's Sasuke back to Konoha's side? Tha fahk?


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

Orochimaru > Minato


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Kakash is going to get a pleasant surprise that his student has seen the light, about time something good happened to him.


----------



## tears (Apr 10, 2013)

> 1089 (163 members & 926 guests)



ohhh


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> So wait, that's it? Hashi TnJ's Sasuke back to Konoha's side? Tha fahk?



Problem?


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> i cant even start to imagine the threads this week about Sasuke "face turn".



Sasuke is  ?


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto and Oda are so lame.



rather have that than Kubo's chronic trolling 



Jad said:


> Yeah, THERE has to be some new revival for the bad guys. Because all those Kages, Orochimaru and Sasuke is too much. Bring on *Sakumo Hatake* and Kisame~



I want. 

I still think Tobirama has some hidden family ties 

Kakashi should be his great grandson


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> Oro, what's next? Is Oro return to Leaf or remain ninja-nin?



I don't even know.  I'm an Oro fan, but I'm not sure what is the point of him being in the manga right now.  If Kishi really only has brought him back for Edo Tensei, that's bad writing because Kishi could have pulled some strings and had Sasuke learn the tech.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

That being said if the manga ends how things look like it is going to end at the moment. It will drop to shit tier as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah the author is insane, let this madness end once and for all. this trashy plot.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't even...


----------



## Pirao (Apr 10, 2013)

Da fuck? So Sasuke got TnJ just like that? So what about the fight against Naruto that was hyped for most of part 2? How's it going to happen now? Way to go Kishi


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> I don't even know.  I'm an Oro fan, but I'm not sure what is the point of him being in the manga right now.  If Kishi really only has brought him back for Edo Tensei, that's bad writing because Kishi could have pulled some strings and had Sasuke learn the tech.



He'll take Sasuke's body and force him to fight Naruto?

I don't know.


----------



## Rose (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Kakash is going to get a pleasant surprise that his student has seen the light, about time something good happened to him.



 I am tearing.

Waiting for next weeks last 2 pages is going to be painful.


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

sasukarin?!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol, oro made fun of minato
> 
> are they rivals?



Oro / Minato rivalry confirmed.

I wonder how Itachi adds up to that equation


----------



## tears (Apr 10, 2013)

> Ends with the Hokage's Standing on their face monuments.



fuck. cant wait!!


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

well perhaps he plans a part 3 down the line?


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> i wonder if Naruto and sasuke will simply fight against each other as rivals with respect and nothing more.



That's basically what I think will happen. Sasuke can't be the FV if he's already redeemed himself, the final fight will have to be one between rivals.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Orochimaru > Minato



oro making fun of high tiers is awesome


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll take teaming up VS Juubi over a fight tbh

Even a fight with them as friends would be kinda lame now


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Kakash is going to get a pleasant surprise that his student has seen the light, about time something good happened to him.



Now thinking about it, that's...beautiful.



I'm all for this turn.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke didn't get "TnJed."

He heard the stories of Itachi and Hashirama and came to the decision *on his own*.

You know, like he was supposed to.

Anything Naruto did would have been a forced TnJ. He could only give him "You are my friend!" He doesn't know anything about truth. Hashirama and Itachi were able to educate him and allow him to piece the truth together and decide for himself what he wanted.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

So Every one holds hands and let the power of friendship defeat the juubi! Manga sholud be called Itachi!


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Not enjoying how slow the forum is now 

I expect a bang....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Oro / Minato rivalry confirmed.
> 
> I wonder how Itachi adds up to that equation



by being above both


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

damn, just give me the chapter already 
telegrams is going to explode


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke makes it to the battlefield.


Cue Naruto rushing over and bear hugging his boyfriend.


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

Annabella said:


> That's basically what I think will happen. Sasuke can't be the FV if he's already redeemed himself, the final fight will have to be one between rivals.


Which was the way it was going to be before Sasuke chose vengeance and left the village. The manga is going back to the *beginning*.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke makes it to the battlefield.
> 
> 
> Cue Naruto rushing over and bear hugging his boyfriend.



At least we'll finally see some.....















Teamwork.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> He'll take Sasuke's body and force him to fight Naruto?
> 
> I don't know.



I've been saying that for years, but there are so many major players involved right now, it's a clusterfuck of omnishambolic proportions. It's hard to see where anyone really fits in right now.

If they're all heading to the battlefield, then I guess Madara, Hashirama and Tobirama will meet again, Minato will meet with Kakashi, Obito and Naruto, Team Seven will reunite and Sai will cry because the guy he replaced has come back, Oro will turn up and everyone will be like, "But you were dead. Why are all these dead kages here? Did you do this? Wut?" and Hiruzen will... um... do... something?


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke is such a gentleman, asking for a lady's forgiveness and whatnot


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> Which was the way it was going to be before Sasuke chose vengeance and left the village. The manga is going back to the *beginning*.



Yeah... I actually think that's really nice.  I hope it does go this way.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 10, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Da fuck? So Sasuke got TnJ just like that? So what about the fight against Naruto that was hyped for most of part 2? How's it going to happen now? Way to go Kishi



Lol, they'll do it at the World Tourney!  I mean Chunin Exams!  I mean they'll break up and have a slap fight and make up!


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man the chapter will be out on MS before MP post it.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> Which was the way it was going to be before *Sasuke chose vengeance *and left the village. The manga is going back to the *beginning*.



He had always chosen vengeance, he just stayed in the village to train and stuff.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Man these 2 weeks can't come fast enough. I think these next chapters will be the highlight of the Naruto manga among everything we have seen before 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now Gai can be back in the picture....


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHUDDAP >_>


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

I see a tag team here
Hashirama+Tobirama+Sasuke vs Madara
Minato+Hiruzen+Kakashi+Naruto vs Obito

Orochimaru just eats some popcorns


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't wait for the panel of all 4 Hokages standing atop their face monuments. That should be a glorious panel. :amazed Hopefully Kishi didn't fuck it up.


----------



## Armaroller (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm guessing the fall, 2014.
> 
> You have to figure about 40 chapters are automatically donated to final fights (because this is his last chance to show everyone's shit), final flashbacks and explanations (mainly Obito and Madara). Then T7 reunion and emotional/chatty stuff and whatever else is needed to wrap things up.
> 
> We get about 42 chapters a year, I think




What I would like to see resolved before the final curtain falls...

1. Tobirama's justification for creating Edo Tensei
2. Shisui's ultimate fate
3. How Obito became the Mizukage
4. More background on the Sage of the Six Paths
5. Exactly HOW Nagato got Madara's Eyes

I'm sure there are other plot points, but these are all I can think of for the moment.

And is an Akatsuki Gaiden too much to ask for? I would love to see how the the other Jinchurriki were captured.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Man these 2 weeks can't come fast enough. I think these next chapters will be the highlight of the Naruto manga among everything we have seen before



A battle Kishi can't skip. Oh my.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

This manga is a clusterfuck right now, I'm loving it.


----------



## tears (Apr 10, 2013)

im wondering which one that makes naruto feels surprised most :

1. seeing his father.
2. seeing sasuke stands together with good sides


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> well perhaps he plans a part 3 down the line?



Kishi has already started his next manga.

Seriously, Kishi just made Naruto's character even more irrelevant.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> I've been saying that for years, but there are so many major players involved right now, it's a clusterfuck of omnishambolic proportions. It's hard to see where anyone really fits in right now.
> 
> If they're all heading to the battlefield, then I guess Madara, Hashirama and Tobirama will meet again, Minato will meet with Kakashi, Obito and Naruto, Team Seven will reunite and Sai will cry because the guy he replaced has come back, Oro will turn up and everyone will be like, "But you were dead. Why are these dead people here? Did you do this? Wut?" and Hiruzen will... um... do... something?



Madara, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato = dead.

Obito, Orochimaru = presumed dead.

Team Taka = nobody will care.

Yea. Sasuke and Naruto are the only two guys who are definitely alive in this set up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Where does it say Kishi is taking another break? Golden week wont be out until almost the end of this month?

He is only starting One-shot nothing more just like the last one.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel so mindfucked!!! 


I figured sasuke would become good in the end but why does this feel so *easy*?

So no sasuke vs naruto part 2?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This manga is a clusterfuck right now, I'm loving it.



Cluster fuck, indeed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Man these 2 weeks can't come fast enough. I think these next chapters will be the highlight of the Naruto manga among everything we have seen before



you guys never learn


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

falconzx said:


> He had always chosen vengeance, he just stayed in the village to train and stuff.


Already know that. 

But Naruto was the guy he wanted to fight most in the Chunin Exam before everything went to Hell. That had nothing to do with vengeance and more to do with a rivalry with Naruto and anticipation of a great match.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess as long as Hashirama and Madara have a heart-to-heart chat then I can't really ask for more, and they are obviously going to get one, now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you guys never learn



Learning is for nerds.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

so it's officially confirmed SasuSaku is canon? sasuke and karin officially done?


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

1052 ( 164 members & 888 guests )

Getting worse, NF servers will go down soon if they don't release the chapter soon.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> so it's officially confirmed SasuSaku is canon?



Karin is going to accept him back. Hinata will end up with Naruto. That leaves Lee with Sakura, unless Tenten snatches him up first.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

My OTP Kakashi x Sakura has more hope than it ever has.  Irony.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2013)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> You are just so butthurt that Naruto might not beat Sasuke's ass back to the good guys' side. Just admit it. We all know it.



Idiot. KN's as much a Sasuke fan as his namesake character I.e. More than you.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

5th Great Shinobi Pairing Wars! I'll be watching this!


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I guess as long as Hashirama and Madara have a heart-to-heart chat then I can't really ask for more, and they are obviously going to get one, now.



Madara, won't be able to resist the TNJ power of both Naruto and Hashirama.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> so it's officially confirmed SasuSaku is canon? sasuke and karin officially done?



Obviously.

Sasuke apologizes to Karin.



Kisses Sakura.


----------



## Armaroller (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> well perhaps he plans a part 3 down the line?



Would love to see that if there is enough left to draw upon.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> 5th Great Shinobi Pairing Wars! I'll be watching this!



It's going to be so fucking epic.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I see a tag team here
> Hashirama+Tobirama+Sasuke vs Madara
> Minato+Hiruzen+Kakashi+Naruto vs Obito
> 
> Orochimaru just eats some popcorns



and who will fight the 10tails?


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

pika and chp1........ suck it  you gave me hell for my arguments  all i said that karin will meet sasuke but noooooooooooooooooo, ADDY BE CRAZEN AGAIN 

minato not TNJing sasuke is unexpected but his uselessness is lolworthy. i mean, not even an uchiha flashback? not sure if to laugh or cry? 

itachi TNJd sasuke but hashirama made sasuke realized he was TNJd. 

oro making fun of minato. again, not sure if to  or :rofl



> Sasuke tells her he's sorry, but she says that she won't forgive him just like that <3!.


 i am expecting tobi to hold karin as hostage like danzu did but sasuke doesn't stab her this time............. though, it would be funny as fuck if he does it again 

awesome troll week is awesome


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

Sakura ends up with that fodder who gave her a love letter


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm just eagerly awaiting for the inevitable "naruto needs saving" situation, then we see him protected by a barrier, next panel cuts to Sasuke standing there majestically and naruto on the floor being protected by his susano
> 
> this forum would explode, and i'd love it



waaaay too good to be true :amazed


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Just where is the Chapter?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> so it's officially confirmed SasuSaku is canon? sasuke and karin officially done?



No idea where you get this idea.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Armaroller said:


> Would love to see that if there is enough left to draw upon.



Kishi can easily come up with new material. For example. he can introduce.....







Shinobi Aliens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

JiraiyaRIP said:


> 1052 ( 164 members & 888 guests )
> 
> Getting worse, NF servers will go down soon if they don't release the servers soon.



3020 ( 432 members and 2588 guests )

Kishi take break next week. Maybe he is run out of idea? 



Matrix XZ said:


> Just where is the Chapter?



maybe translator and team are too scare after they read chapter


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Where's the chapter!?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke didn't get "TnJed."
> 
> He heard the stories of Itachi and Hashirama and came to the decision *on his own*.



... What's the difference?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> and who will fight the 10tails?



Kyuubi Shadow Demon Ino is Enough to restrain the Juubi!


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Tobirama having S/T jutsu was hinted in the flashback.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

The only good thing about this development is nsruto sasuke interaction and lots of pairing fights.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara, won't be able to resist the TNJ power of both Naruto and Hashirama.



If anyone does it, it will be Hashirama, though Hashirama might just go to him when he is dying and talk to him then.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> I've been saying that for years, but there are so many major players involved right now, it's a clusterfuck of omnishambolic proportions. It's hard to see where anyone really fits in right now.
> 
> If they're all heading to the battlefield, then I guess Madara, Hashirama and Tobirama will meet again, Minato will meet with Kakashi, Obito and Naruto, Team Seven will reunite and Sai will cry because the guy he replaced has come back, Oro will turn up and everyone will be like, *"But you were dead. Why are all these dead kages here? Did you do this? Wut?" *and Hiruzen will... um... do... something?



orochimaru "yes, i died, went to hell, didn't like it, came back, problem? "


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Sasuke is such a gentleman, asking for a lady's forgiveness and whatnot



Sasuke's from an elite clan. I guess he just remembered his upbringing. 



Addy said:


> orochimaru "yes, i died, went to hell, didn't like it, came back, problem? "



Damn straight.


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Karin is going to accept him back. Hinata will end up with Naruto. That leaves Lee with Sakura, unless Tenten snatches him up first.


LOL, because Sasuke and Karin was in such a romantic relationship before he stabbed her. 

He rebuffed her every move but she may have a 20% chance *but* he has Karin repellent that is as epic as it is hilarious.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> Tobirama having S/T jutsu was hinted in the flashback.



Will he or Minato send them all there? Is Karin coming too?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Karin forgives Sasuke and steals him from Sakura. Hinata steals Naruto.



No laid for Sakura?

Well, Naruto's and Sasuke's kids have to be epic strong and power in manga comes from superior genetics.

Hinata is a Hyuuga and though both her dojutsu and clan are secondary at best compared to Uchihas and quite weak when compared to Rinnegan or Sharingan...they are still somehow related to RS most likely.

Karin is an Uzumaki so she is the closest to what Senju used to be. Her and Sasuke's kid could be a real Rikudou without any genetic implants. All natural.

The Haruno clan? What it has to offer?

Though I feel sorry for Sakura if Kishi does that. And even Lee may move onto 1010 now as she seems to require...comforting.

So love letter fodder nin it is.


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> Kishi take break next week. Maybe he is run out of idea?



Wow, that lazy ass will take another break?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke to the rescue.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kishi can easily come up with new material. For example. he can introduce.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juubi?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 10, 2013)

Chapter's gonna be good


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

its not confirmed he is taking a break next week. there's no preview thats all.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> LOL, because Sasuke and Karin was in such a romantic relationship before he stabbed her.
> 
> He rebuffed her every move but she may have a 20% chance *but* he has Karin repellent that is as epic as it is hilarious.



Sasuke repelled every woman. He'll have to do some naughty things if he wants Karin's forgiveness. We all know how freaky that one is.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

What's the deal with Oro tho, did he just come back to cater to all Sasuke's needs and wishes like a true genie in a bottle or..



holy shit, Totsuka's gourd does look like the type of bottle genies would live in

:amazed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> pika and chp1........ suck it  you gave me hell for my arguments  all i said that karin will meet sasuke but noooooooooooooooooo, ADDY BE CRAZEN AGAIN



Actually we were laughing at your obsessive pro-SasuKarin arguments.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> 3020 ( 432 members and 2588 guests )
> 
> Kishi take break next week. Maybe he is run out of idea?
> 
> ...



I don't think he is running out of ideas. He should get back to Naruto instead of Sasuke.

He is likely working on his one-shot manga.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Man, the chance of seeing the 8th Gate or seeing Gai or Lee die has dramatically dropped.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

Seriously, if they really go to the battlefield, and if sauce has become a good guy, what about Naruto? 

I mean, if Hashi take Madara, and Minato Obito (the most likely), what will be Naruto's value and greatness in this whole fight? What about "the shinobi alliance"?

Even if he take down the Juubi with Sasuke, the whole "child of the profecy" stuff would be meaningless... 

I really don't get where kishi's going....


----------



## JiraiyaRIP (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> My OTP Kakashi x Sakura has more hope than it ever has.  Irony.



Wonder if she will call him sensei then.. Kinky! oh Sensei HELL YEEEAAAHH


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Karin forgives Sasuke and steals him from Sakura. Hinata steals Naruto.



RS bebahz ftw 

expect their child to be itachi with rennigan


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Seriously, Kishi just made Naruto's character even more irrelevant.



and how is this a surprise?

this manga has been about the Uchiha for years


----------



## Annabella (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> Which was the way it was going to be before Sasuke chose vengeance and left the village. The manga is going back to the *beginning*.



That's actually quite beautiful, the manga is coming full circle :33

Final fight will be in the Chuunin exams just like you predicted :3


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Idiot. KN's as much a Sasuke fan as his namesake character I.e. More than you.



You must be new.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> RS bebahz ftw
> 
> expect their child to be itachi with rennigan



Red headed Uchiha.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> No laid for Sakura?
> 
> Well, Naruto's and Sasuke's kids have to be epic strong and power in manga comes from superior genetics.
> 
> ...



I like love letter fodder nin.  


I'd like to think that Karin is too afraid of what is going on in the war and is only "with Sasuke" because she has a better chance of surviving then charging out of the village alone.  But most likely not.


----------



## calimike (Apr 10, 2013)

according to redon at MH, No tipical warning at the end of One Piece chapter...

Naruto is indeed continuing in WSJ #21. Kish won't take break because editors make mistake in ToC comment.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin's back pek


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, I have a feeling the Juubi is going to unmake all the EDO's.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> What's the deal with Oro tho, did he just come back to cater to all Sasuke's needs and wishes like a true genie in a bottle or..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'd be the creepiest genie ever.

"I will grant you three wishes."

"Yeah, I wish you'd get back in the fucking bottle."


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, I have a feeling the Juubi is going to unmake all the EDO's.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> according to toredon at MH, No tipical warning at the end of One Piece chapter...
> 
> Naruto is indeed continuing in WSJ #21. Kish won't take break because editors make mistake in ToC comment.



Thank God.

Now we only have the Golden Week break to deal with.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

> Sakura watches Hinata holding hands with Naruto.
> Sakura fades to background for no reason.
> Sakura still loves Sasuke
> Sasuke gets redeemed

We all know where Kishimoto is going guys


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> according to toredon at MH, No tipical warning at the end of One Piece chapter...
> 
> *Naruto is indeed continuing in WSJ #21. Kish won't take break because editors make mistake in ToC comment. *



Well this is good to hear.


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke didn't get "TnJed."
> 
> He heard the stories of Itachi and Hashirama and came to the decision *on his own*.
> 
> ...



And stopping Madara & Obito so that Itachi's efforts don't come in vain isn't embrassing Konoha and forgiving the Elders and co to have massacred his clan.

Sure, he won't in full "Destroy Konoha" anymore but that doesn't mean he won't want justice to be made in some form.

He already _did _ kill the main instigator of the massacre, Danzou, stopping Obito would take care on the last of the actual killers from that night still alive.

This could still leave the Elders to punish.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> according to toredon at MH, No tipical warning at the end of One Piece chapter...
> 
> Naruto is indeed continuing in WSJ #21. Kish won't take break because editors make mistake in ToC comment.



so there is a chapter next week.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> > Sakura watches Hinata holding hands with Naruto.
> > Sakura fades to background for no reason.
> > Sakura still loves Sasuke
> > Sasuke gets redeemed
> ...



You're forgetting Karin. 

It looks like she is heading to the battlefield too.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2013)

^In before it was never that obvious and nothing happens.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't care is MS posts before MP....

MS has the better translations anyway





Black Banana said:


> ^In before it was never that obvious and nothing happens.



awww sheeeet....It's the Black.Banana


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> so there is a chapter next week.



I was so sad for a moment there.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2013)

mayne, so like Sasuke and Karin might be cannon......


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Where is the chapter, why hasn't it arrived as usual?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2013)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> You must be new.



>Join date: May 2012
>Tells an 06'er 'you must be new'


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> > Sakura watches Hinata holding hands with Naruto.
> > Sakura fades to background for no reason.
> > Sakura still loves Sasuke
> > Sasuke gets redeemed
> ...



im cool with SasuSaku........ 

InoSasu>SasuSaku.....still thought.......INB4 Karin


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Where is the chapter, why hasn't it arrived as usual?



We don't know.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully it doesn't take Sasuke 50 chapters to arrive like it did for the Shinobi Alliance.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> > Sakura watches Hinata holding hands with Naruto.
> > Sakura fades to background for no reason.
> > Sakura still loves Sasuke
> > Sasuke gets redeemed
> ...



Don't Count the chicks yet..

We all know Kishi also portrayed Ino's Love for Sasuke as "Candid and Blunt", a "Positive" love 

And Karin might ask to be laid just to forgive Sasuke :kinky

Nah, Only Joking, I can actually see SasuSaku!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

I disagree.  Sometimes MS has a cooler word like "jugular", but more times then not the characters sound dumber in the MS translation then the MP in my opinion.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're forgetting Karin.
> 
> It looks like she is heading to the battlefield too.



Karin has no build up or serious romantic ground whatsover.

Anyways, I'm alright with both pairings since I don't care just it's obvious that apologize is first step.

He tried to kill Sakura too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> That'd be the creepiest genie ever.
> 
> "I will grant you three wishes."
> 
> "Yeah, I wish you'd get back in the fucking bottle."



I still think Oro will slip away while everybody fights and when the good guys finally triumph and are too exhausted to even congratulate each other he will assume is yamata no orochi form and kill everybody

that's how the manga ends and this is the last panel:


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

The Divine One Dannii said:


> mayne, so like Sasuke and Karin might be cannon......



Sakura, alone.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 10, 2013)

So the truth finally comes out - Naruto was never the main-character of this story, Sasuke was.

I don't understand why Kishimoto devoted so much time to such a weak and boring character in Naruto, though.. It made his Manga worse. 

He should have used that time to invest in Akatsuki and give them all cool, awesome back-stories and development, and focus on improving Sasuke's battles in the later chapters (where he was basically just standing around doing nothing).

Hopefully that's all behind us and Naruto takes a backseat for the rest of the ride.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> >Join date: May 2012
> >Tells an 06'er 'you must be new'





arn't newer memebers so over confident these days....

(I don't count I've been lurking this forum for years )


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hopefully it doesn't take Sasuke 50 chapters to arrive like it did for the Shinobi Alliance.



there's a bunch of s/t jutsu users in the room


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... What's the difference?



Hashi didn't tell Sasuke to stop what he is doing or said that the path he took is wrong.

He just told him the past of his clan and how things used to be. He even said that Madara might have been right after all.

Sasuke could have simply decide to hold an even greater hatred for the Senju as they killed plenty of Uchiha and Madara's way of avenger could have seemed worthy of admiration for a guy that was an avenger himself most of his life. He could also feel sympathy for Madara seeking to avenge the brother he loved so much.

It was up to Sasuke how he decides to interpret this story and what he makes out of it.

The choice was his own. In the past Sasuke only listened to others when they gave him more haxxx or if they pushed him to seek more revenge. This time he decided to not take the easy way and instead decided to listen and make his own decisions. He could easily chose to continue seeking revenge. 

But he didn't.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Karin has no build up or serious romantic ground whatsover.
> 
> Anyways, I'm alright with both pairings since I don't care just it's obvious that apologize is first step.
> 
> He tried to kill Sakura too.



I can say the same for Sakura and Sasuke. At least Karin has spent more time around him recently.

But why am I even debating this?


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat SasuKarin 
This weak's gonna be glorious 


Even though I'm kinda mad Minato didn't tell anything. But I'm anticipating Team Minato reunion now


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

I will enjoy watching Oro bully Minato


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Thank God.
> 
> Now we only have the Golden Week break to deal with.



now that makes sense. taking a break before golden week would just be... he nvr did that b4

anyway itachi soloes


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> *Blond* headed Uchiha.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> > Sakura watches Hinata holding hands with Naruto.
> > Sakura fades to background for no reason.
> *> kishi does not deal with sakura's feelings and ends it right there as he did in the pain arc.*
> *> sakura kisses/hugs naruto after arc ends.*
> ...



you forgot a point


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> there's a bunch of s/t jutsu users in the room



Indeed, but with Kishi's shit writing it could take 20 chapters before they even appear on the battlefield.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> now that makes sense. taking a break before golden week would just be... he nvr did that b4



Yes, he has.

If I recall, it was during Nagato's flashback.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> But why am I even debating this?



Klue's shipper side is showing. No one can escape the power of shipping.


----------



## Armaroller (Apr 10, 2013)

Normally I am not this chatty, but I can sense an electric sensibility in the atmosphere right now. The Telegrams, as many have predicted, will be lit up brighter than a Christmas Tree. 

To the point everyone has said about the Manga going back to the beginning, this is certainly the most likely outcome. One phrase that has always stuck with me since the early days was when Kakashi said "A shinobi must see underneath the underneath." or otherwise translated as "A ninja must see through deception." One thing I have always enjoyed about the series as a whole is that Kishimoto has tasked us as the readers, to be those shinobi, to see underneath the underneath. With so many plot twists and surprises, a little deduction and reason can break through any pretense as well as any skilled genjutsu user. This my friends, is why I say that even while the story itself may be winding down, it certainly has not lost any of its potency. Some may argue against this, but I stand by what I say.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> You must be new.



Join dates are listed right under avatars.  I hope you're being sarcastic/trolling.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think any pairings are gonna happen lol.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

The whole Sasuke evil persona felt forced to begin with as his betrayal against Karin, but still kishi just backed away from his own development without ever being fully committed to it and by wasting years of dark Sasuke plot development that started ever since he went Taka in 2008.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


>


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I still think Oro will slip away while everybody fights and when the good guys finally triumph and are too exhausted to even congratulate each other he will assume is yamata no orochi form and kill everybody
> 
> that's how the manga ends and this is the last panel:



At least then there will have been a point to having revived Oro. 



Synn said:


> I will enjoy watching Oro bully Minato


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2013)

Konoha Telegrams is gonna be awesome to lurk this week


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

it's alright that karin didn't forgive sasuke.........we all know that sakura will forgvie sasuke


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> I don't think any pairings are gonna happen lol.



NaruHina is canon though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

I understand Sasuke's decision, but why do I still feel so disappointed?


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> >Join date: May 2012
> >Tells an 06'er 'you must be new'





10char


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I still think Oro will slip away while everybody fights and when the good guys finally triumph and are too exhausted to even congratulate each other he will assume is yamata no orochi form and kill everybody
> 
> that's how the manga ends and this is the last panel:



this would be GOLD


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> I don't think any pairings are gonna happen lol.



yeah naruhina's not gonna happen... riiiiight....


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Konoha Telegrams is gonna be awesome to lurk this week



Yep you got that right... :amazed

just imagine the shitstorms and rage-hurricanes 

ahhh such paradise for the forum's population....

until the trolls invade


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> I understand Sasuke's decision, but why do I still feel so disappointed?



Because he wasn't TNJ'D by Naruto?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

since sasuke is heading to battlefield..............nardo just can go away...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> I understand Sasuke's decision, but why do I still feel so disappointed?



All chapters since 300 something went absolutely no where.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Last page of the manga.

Sasuke and an off-panel wife walking a 10-year-old Uchiha boy down the street.

Orochimaru appears from behind a tree.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm so confused


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> I understand Sasuke's decision, but why do I still feel so disappointed?



because though understandable its even more sudden than his descent into hades' darkness

makes all them chapters or dark sasuke development seem redundant and comes off as cheap

i'm just glad it wasn't via naruto it happened


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Join dates are listed right under avatars.  I hope you're being sarcastic/trolling.



Oh Gaawa, you never change.


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Holy shit man 

so thats what is holding up naruto... lol


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're forgetting Karin.
> 
> It looks like she is heading to the battlefield too.



i hate repeating my self but the danzu situation might happen again with karin but sasuke does something else this time


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

6 pages of sasuke flashbacks.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Last page of the manga.
> 
> Sasuke and an off-panel wife walking a 10-year-old Uchiha boy down the street.
> 
> Orochimaru appears from behind a tree.





Oh my god, it's like when the HP epilogue was released!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Last page of the manga.
> 
> Sasuke and an off-panel wife walking a 10-year-old Uchiha boy down the street.
> 
> Orochimaru appears from behind a tree.



add a speech bubble of sasuke and his wife referring to the kid as "Itachi" and that's the best end we can hope for


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah... Sauce is good once again. Glad. 

An interesting note, now that he is not dead set on killing everyone on konoha, his resolve not to kill anyone before naruto has been dissolved. 

Also him being good does not mean he will be nice, and or still not kind of want to beat the shit outta naruto.



My guess? Hokage tournament. Best man wins.
THAT is going to be the culmination of all of this, and move the story into the final stage, which is the Hokage arc.

My guess? Sasuke is going to create a new ROOT.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> I was so sad for a moment there.



We really are a bunch of poor saps aren't we? xD


----------



## Fiona (Apr 10, 2013)

>Sauce has been TnJ'd and all the last however many chapters he has spent waging war against konoha have been for nothing.


....


Well its been fun kishi. 


Good luck fucking up the manga


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## lathia (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor Sasuke fans who thought he was a full blown villain. Poor Orochimaru, he got no love.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

So those flashback mosaic is what taking it so long..


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

these pages just show that Naruto never had any say about sasuke own personal road.its all about Itachi in Sasuke life.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> I understand Sasuke's decision, but why do I still feel so disappointed?



I know what you mean, feels like I just read the latest Kimi no Iru Machi chapter(why does Seo suck so much?).


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

If Naruto wasn't the one to change Sasuke I wouldn't care....... so long as it was written well. As an entire arc was dedicated to Sasuke descent into darkness I feel that his inevitable turn deserved an arc of its own as opposed to being shoehorned in the middle of a climatic battle and a revealing flashback. 

Assuming that things end now Kishimoto has dropped the ball big time. If the series continues after this battle and we see the world reshaping or preparing my outlook will probably change as I will be able to see how his development plays out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> yeah naruhina's not gonna happen... riiiiight....



You guys also thought Sasuke would be a big FV right?


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> 6 pages of sasuke flashbacks.



to be fair, it seemed from the spoiler thread in evil's post that the entire chapter is flashback and dialogue all related to itachi.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe Sasuke will understand getting a woman is the best way to restore his clan...


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

clusterrrfuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

translators forgot how to read japanese after the shock the got from the chapter.


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Last page of the manga.
> 
> Sasuke and an off-panel wife walking a 10-year-old Uchiha boy down the street.
> 
> Orochimaru appears from behind a tree.



A boy with Uzumaki _AND _Uchiha genes. 

A perfect vessel for Oro to become a Ridukou!


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

lathia said:


> Poor Sasuke fans who thought he was a full blown villain.



I think you mean "haters." Sasuke's fans never believed he was a "full-blown villain."


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> You guys also thought Sasuke would be a big FV right?



You guys?  Who the hell are you referring to?


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Indeed, but with Kishi's shit writing it could take 20 chapters before they even appear on the battlefield.



oh look its Camorra


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> Oh Gaawa, you never change.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Those pages show how important Naruto is in his life.


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 10, 2013)

is it true that itachi flashbacks ruined manga providers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> You guys also thought Sasuke would be a big FV right?



lolnope don't generalize please.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

jacamo said:


> oh look its Camorra



Da Fuck?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2013)

an itachi wank chapter?

about time, itachi 's never been wanked before


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Those pages show how important Naruto is in his life.



That's exactly what i pointed out in my previous comment.Naruto has no part at all in his decision or in his personal conflict.It was all about Sasuke/itachis  relationship from the beginning.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Who will make the Hitler reaction video?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> these pages just show that Naruto never had any say about sasuke own personal road.its all about Itachi in Sasuke life.



which reminds me of that grin Itachi gave naruto all the way back at the beginning of part II

IIRC naruto was screaming something about his friendship with sasuke and how important sasuke is to him and how bad a brother Itachi is/was

Itachi smirked like _"this dude really thinks he's important in sasuke's life. cute"_


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Da fuck? So Sasuke got TnJ just like that? So what about the fight against Naruto that was hyped for most of part 2? How's it going to happen now? Way to go Kishi



Either Oro end up possessing Sasuke or Naruto and Sasuke will have a battle that wont be a death match but more of a tournament duel.

Of course Juubi's hatred or something may suddenly corrupt Sasuke too for all we know.

Kishi said in an interview that a duel between Naruto and Sasuke is also coming so they will definitely fight but Sasuke wont be fighting to destroy Konoha.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

lathia said:


> Poor Sasuke fans who thought he was a full blown villain.



Sasuke coming to this decision on his own instead of being TnJed with "you are my friend" wangst is pretty much the *best* thing that can happen to us Sasuke fans. I don't know what you're going on about.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

I can see why chapter is late... removing those text over the panels is just a pain in the ass :/


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Ah... Sauce is good once again. Glad.
> 
> An interesting note, now that he is not dead set on killing everyone on konoha, his resolve not to kill anyone before naruto has been dissolved.
> 
> *Also him being good does not mean he will be nice, and or still not kind of want to beat the shit outta naruto.*



Or want justice for his murdered clan in a non "everybody should die" way. The Elders could still be held accountable for example.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> My guess? Hokage tournament. Best man wins.
> THAT is going to be the culmination of all of this, and move the story into the final stage, which is the Hokage arc.
> 
> My guess? Sasuke is going to create a new ROOT.



That actually would be a great way to set up their fight! 

There would be a nice similarity with Madara/Hashirama but with Sasuke, probably failing to beat Naruto, accepting his defeat gracefully and working alongside Hokage Naruto in another role, maybe like "Head of ANBU" or something.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

So every top tier good ninja has failed. Hashirama - Failed. Tobirama - Failed. Hiruzen - Failed. Minato - Failed. Itachi - Failed. Naruto - Well he failed to protect his allies and thus failed.  Kakashi - Failed. 

Damn Kishi, it seems like you don't want anybody succeeding.


----------



## puma21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Did he really need to fill out the chapter with all those flashbacks? The spoilers were disappointing enough.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke coming to this decision on his own instead of being TnJed with "you are my friend" wangst is pretty much the *best* thing that can happen to us Sasuke fans. I don't know what you're going on about.



Yeah... This has given Sasuke fans fap material forever.  No one is bawing ... well, lots of people are bawing, but not Sasuke fans.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Jesus, Mohammed, Moses all of pages are Itachi. 

The dude is dead Kishi, fucking let go of him


----------



## Tasq21 (Apr 10, 2013)

wow what a late chapter....
even matador Naruto or Napoleon Sasuke DLC for storm 3 can't make me laugh right now...
anyway is it confirmed that we don't get a chapter next week?or was it for this week?


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 10, 2013)

So no chapter this week? How come there are spoilers then, unless they're fake. I'm confused.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

Chapter 605


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

6 pages of Sasuke's flashbacks?

Why is this such as a waste of time for Naruto chasing after Sasuke and want to save him where all the Kages did it for him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

vered said:


> That's exactly what i pointed out in my previous comment.Naruto has no part at all in his decision or in his personal conflict.It was all about Sasuke/itachis  relationship from the beginning.



naruto should never have been involved in it in the first place since sasuke gained MS when he killed itachi................ again, gained MS when he KILLED ITACHI, the guy whom he supposedly hates more than anything else.


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 10, 2013)

maybe half the translators quit after reading the sauce turned good again....


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Those pages show how important Naruto is in his life.



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 10, 2013)

Shitty Sasuke flashbacks are delaying other manga.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> Chapter 605



dirty whore


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke coming to this decision on his own instead of being TnJed with "you are my friend" wangst is pretty much the *best* thing that can happen to us Sasuke fans. I don't know what you're going on about.



THIS, Sasuke fans win again


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So every top tier good ninja has failed. Hashirama - Failed. Tobirama - Failed. Hiruzen - Failed. Minato - Failed. Itachi - Failed. Naruto - Well he failed to protect his allies and thus failed.  Kakashi - Failed.
> 
> Damn Kishi, it seems like you don't want anybody succeeding.



Why did you feel the need to put Kakashi in that list? he's a non-factor.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

Itachi's character design is awesome and those flashbacks panels are bringing the tard out of me, gonna have me patrolling the KL/KT sections regulating and preaching his word like i used to

I wonder if Div is still around..


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

why did he recall that crazy itachi's face?


----------



## Mavish (Apr 10, 2013)

Gotta leave for school in an hour... Come on chapter !


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

Tasq21 said:


> wow what a late chapter....
> even matador Naruto or Napoleon Sasuke DLC for storm 3 can't make me laugh right now...
> anyway is it confirmed that we don't get a chapter next week?or was it for this week?





Anko-san said:


> So no chapter this week? How come there are spoilers then, unless they're fake. I'm confused.



There _will_ be a chapter this week, but it's taking longer than usual due to the shitload of flashbacks with text covering every panel.

As for next week, it is said that there will be one also.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder if Orochimaru will summon Jiraiya with the last Zetsu.


----------



## lathia (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke coming to this decision on his own instead of being TnJed with "you are my friend" wangst is pretty much the *best* thing that can happen to us Sasuke fans. I don't know what you're going on about.



You and I know that ever since Madara / Obito / Juubi came to light a bunch of Uchiha (Sasuke) fans desired Sasuke to get more spotlight / action. That's where the desire for him to be more "_evil_" came from. Also, your "best" thing that happened to Sasuke fans was all Madara's doing. If Madara didn't one up Itachi, Sasuke wouldn't be so worried about Itachi's will going to waste. The end of Kabuto's fight pretty much cemented this.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke coming to this decision on his own instead of being TnJed with "you are my friend" wangst is pretty much the *best* thing that can happen to us Sasuke fans. I don't know what you're going on about.





Can you please explain to me how this is NOT TnJ?  And how all the other characters that have been TnJ'ed did NOT 'come to their decision on their own'?

Or are you just in denial?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin's back, this chapter is bound to suck.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> Chapter 605



i clicked the link cos i thought the chapter was out........


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat Itachi wank  Kishi, please stop this shit...

I would even take Naruto's TnJ over that.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 10, 2013)

He took all the panels of Itachi for putting 6 pages of flashbacks only because he was to do a oneshot of Mario. :/


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Dat Itachi wank  Kishi, stop this shit...



Itachi = the 0 Hokage


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

tired of waiting chapter........

once again Itachi-solos


----------



## Fay (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow...just wow....You guys. This is just...wow. A few things are canon as of this chapter:
1. So much for Naruto being the one to convert Sasuke...after 3/4 of part 2 running after him 
2. Dat Hashi , even after death he continues to be >>>>>> all other hokages and that includes Naruto as a future hokage as Hashi will always have done the impossible that Naruto could NOT: tnj the Sauce .
3. Well, this chapter makes clear whom Sasuke cares about and always will care about: Itachi ()

This chapter gets a 10/10 and I haven't even read it yet .


----------



## Gonder (Apr 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Jesus, Mohammed, Moses all of them are Itachi.
> 
> The dude is dead Kishi, fucking let go of him



bet you won,t be saying that when you rotting in hell you dumb bitch


----------



## Voodoo chile (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh the amount of "Itachi in this chapter" threads


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke didn't get "TnJed."
> 
> He heard the stories of Itachi and Hashirama and came to the decision *on his own*.
> 
> ...



quoted for truth


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Itachi saved the day.


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> There _will_ be a chapter this week, but it's taking longer than usual due to the shitload of flashbacks with text covering every panel.
> 
> As for next week, it is said that there will be one also.


Thank you. :amazed I will wait since this seems really really good. I love the fact that nardo didn't convert sauce with the power of his hugs.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Itachi = the 0 Hokage



0 espada = that fat guy from bleach.

0 jinchuriki = kisame.

0 hokage = itachi.


the three zeros


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Can you please explain to me how this is NOT TnJ?  And how all the other characters that have been TnJ'ed did NOT 'come to their decision on their own'?
> 
> Or are you just in denial?



How is this TnJ?

I already explained it earlier. If he was still "evil" when he got to Naruto, he'd just get a bunch of "You are my friend! I won't give up!" shit. Naruto knows nothing about the truth behind Sasuke's actions. He knows little about Itachi. He knows absolutely nothing about Madara and Hashirama. He knows nothing about the Uchiha as a whole. He'd just use his glittery smile and force Sasuke to be good.

Meanwhile Itachi and Hashirama were able to give Sasuke a full story and the truth about the events that have made him who he is today, and through those truths he was able to decide what he wanted to do with his life. 

Naruto would just force himself on Sasuke with a bunch of babble and you can't claim otherwise. Itachi and Hashirama actually gave him something to base his decisions off of.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Can you please explain to me how this is NOT TnJ?  And how all the other characters that have been TnJ'ed did NOT 'come to their decision on their own'?



The other characters got a fist in their face before they "saw the light."


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Itachi saved the day.


well, sasuke is going to the war and help naruto.............. itachi made sasuke do that............. one could say that itachi soloed the war


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not saying he deserves his face in the kage mountain but Itachi deserves a district in konoha to be named after him

jiraiya can get a street named after him in said district


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2013)

two dislikes about this chapter so far:
karin and itachi wank .


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish I had a brother like Itachi. You know killing my clan and family.  Mind raping me twice and always lying.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Itachi deserves an official, stickied wank thread this week


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Gonder said:


> bet you won,t be saying that when you rotting in hell you dumb bitch



I didn't mean it in that way, it was more "in the name of him"/"for God's sake" type.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm not saying he deserves his face in the kage mountain but Itachi deserves a district in konoha to be named after him
> 
> jiraiya can get a street named after him in said district



He needs a giant fucking statue in the middle of konoha


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe Sasuke will seal the Juubi inside of himself ( it has to go somewhere) and he will face a similar struggle that Naruto faced with his darker half.   It just feels underwhelming but he is Seishi Kishimoto's twin so I really shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

> Sasuke remembers his beloved brother and decides to make sure his death was not in vain.

> Everyone cries about it being "wank".


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> How is this TnJ?
> 
> I already explained it earlier. If he was still "evil" when he got to Naruto, he'd just get a bunch of "You are my friend! I won't give up!" shit. Naruto knows nothing about the truth behind Sasuke's actions. He knows little about Itachi. He knows absolutely nothing about Madara and Hashirama. He knows nothing about the Uchiha as a whole. He'd just use his glittery smile and force Sasuke to be good.
> 
> ...




Hashirama was more equipped with knowledge, but to be frank, I agree with Gaawa-chan.  If this isn't TnJ, then nothing else we've seen has been, either.

How is this different than Naruto and Pain?

I've never had a problem with the idea of TnJ to begin with, though sometimes the execution has been a little poor.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto would just force himself on Sasuke with a bunch of babble and you can't claim otherwise. Itachi and Hashirama actually gave him something to base his decisions off of.



... Again, how is that not TnJ?  I see no difference between this and what happened with Neji and Gaara and Zabuza.  You think that Naruto 'didn't give them anything to base their decisions off of'? Give me a fucking break, Pika.  Only someone truly disingenuous would try to argue that TnJ only applies when what Naruto says to change people's minds is, as you put it, 'babble.'


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## puma21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Too much Itachi wank, I can't blame the Itachi fanboys when Kishi refuses to let him go.


----------



## lathia (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh god.. better stay away from the telegrams. The amount of "he wasn't TNJ" threads can only be overcome by "Itachi this chapter" threads.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

..


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

Gonder said:


> bet you won,t be saying that when you rotting in hell you dumb bitch



WWJD?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2013)

To be honest, I kind of like the way the hokages converted him back to being good than Naruto.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

BD said:


> WWJD?



My typo causes too much shit. 

I meant something religious there but it turned out heretic because of shitty grammer. 

Today is a beautiful day, indeed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2013)

Flashback spam.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> I wish I had a brother like Itachi. You know killing my clan and family.  Mind raping me twice and always lying.



context is a beautiful thing, you know


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2013)

isn't this like the 3rd time itachi soloed the war?

Dat itachi


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> I wish I had a brother like Itachi. You know killing my clan and family.  Mind raping me twice and always lying.



u mad itachi soloes?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2013)

That's it? This was Sasuke's conversion? How underwhelming.
If this is how he was going to do it what was that Naruto vs Sasuke stuff all about? That entire plot just got killed. A friendly match at the end of the manga would be completely pointless. Empty fanservice without any substance.

So now it's everybody teams up against Madara and Obito? Kinda lame if you ask me. Unless there's some twist like Madara taking over Sasuke this decision pretty much ended the manga. Because once the battle is over there won't be any plot left.


----------



## Ra (Apr 10, 2013)

So where the fuck is my chapter? And Kishi is not taking another break, he already did 2 chapters ago.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Hashirama was more equipped with knowledge, but to be frank, I agree with Gaawa-chan.  If this isn't TnJ, then nothing else we've seen has been, either.
> 
> How is this different than Naruto and Pain?
> 
> I've never had a problem with the idea of TnJ to begin with, though sometimes the execution has been a little poor.


[YOUTUBE]d2FT4FprxDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Because once the battle is over there won't be any plot left.



I do think that's the point.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Sasuke remembers his beloved brother and decides to make sure his death was not in vain.
> 
> > Everyone cries about it being "wank".



I just thought it all ended beautifully in chapter 590. What's the point in bringing Itachi to the story again? Especially with like 5page long flashback. It's like Kishi can't let him go.


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Can you please explain to me how this is NOT TnJ?  And how all the other characters that have been TnJ'ed did NOT 'come to their decision on their own'?
> 
> Or are you just in denial?



TnJ is someone dropping his beliefs at once when confronted to someone presenting what they think and telling them that it's the right way to see things..

Sasuke was not told to believe anything, he came to get some facts and make his own opinion from them instead of being pushed down a path of vengeance again without seeing all sides of the conflict.


----------



## rubberguy (Apr 10, 2013)

So sasuke is now a good guy? Why is naruto chasing after sasuke again? And their frendship seems like nothin, i still wonder how they will fight or how the fight will be interesting. And itachi this itachi that, itachi everywhere, every chapter itachi. Itachi is getting stale kishi need to give the guy some rest.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2013)

Ra said:


> So where the fuck is my chapter? And Kishi is not taking another break, he already did 2 chapters ago.



Megaflashback spread taking time.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> You guys?  Who the hell are you referring to?



...

All I'm saying is that I don't want to assume anything. Especially after this chapter. I'm not going to deny that evidence leans in one direction, but this mangaka doesn't exactly foreshadow things in the way I thought he did. Also, I was referring more to Sauce than Nardo. My own personal bias is that I also don't want to see any pairings become cannon either.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Sasuke remembers his beloved brother and decides to make sure his death was not in vain.
> 
> > Everyone cries about it being "wank".



Nagato remembered his beloved sensei and decided to entrust his ideology to Naruto. You're being quite selective with your interpretations.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

^ When did I say anything about Naruto and/or Nagato and/or Jiraiya wank in that context?

Never.



Amrun said:


> Hashirama was more equipped with knowledge, but to be frank, I agree with Gaawa-chan.  If this isn't TnJ, then nothing else we've seen has been, either.
> 
> How is this different than Naruto and Pain?
> 
> I've never had a problem with the idea of TnJ to begin with, though sometimes the execution has been a little poor.





Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Again, how is that not TnJ?  I see no difference between this and what happened with Neji and Gaara and Zabuza.  You think that Naruto 'didn't give them anything to base their decisions off of'? Give me a fucking break, Pika.  Only someone truly disingenuous would try to argue that TnJ only applies when what Naruto says to change people's minds is, as you put it, 'babble.'



Because Naruto knows nothing, or next to nothing, about other peoples' lives and still manages to make them into goodie goodies. He just hears people whine a little bit about their life circumstances and suddenly, poof! He is able to turn their lives around in thirty seconds flat! 

Itachi was his brother who knew absolutely everything about him. Hashirama didn't pretend to know anything, but told him a story about a similar man and explained the events that made Sasuke who he was. 

Even if you want to call this TnJ, at least it's realistic and it actually makes sense. Then again, I know there are people who still think that the Naruto/Sasuke friendship is perfectly natural/believable/realistic/cute/idealistic, so I guess there's no help for you.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Can you please explain to me how this is NOT TnJ?  And how all the other characters that have been TnJ'ed did NOT 'come to their decision on their own'?
> 
> Or are you just in denial?



All the TnJ characters had be be "converted" by being defeated by Naruto. He pushed his worldview on them by crushing them both physically and mentally.

Sasuke on the other hand wasn't defeated neither by Hashi nor Naruto and his hatred was still great even after Itachi vanished. He chose not to simply believe in Itachi but to try to seek a reason why he should actually care about Konoha and try to understand Itachi's feelings. 

Sasuke always did follow the path that gave him more power and allowed him to seek more revenge. Hashi didn't say that he could understand Sasuke like Naruto did with Garaa through empathy or like how Naruto did with Nagato by deciding to no seek revenge for Jiraiya which seemed impossible for Nagato as he believed that everyone was weak against hatred.

Sasuke chose on his own to seek the truth and by finding the truth to make his own decision whether for good or ill. He could simply decide to feed his animosity towards Konoha even further by hearing Tobirama's insults and attacking him in a fit of rage.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Trent said:


> *TnJ is someone dropping his beliefs at once when confronted to someone presenting what they think and telling them that it's the right way to see things..*
> 
> Sasuke was not told to believe anything, he came to get some facts and make his own opinion from them instead of being pushed down a path of vengeance again without seeing all sides of the conflict.



When has this ever happened though, really?  I don't recall a single instance.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> All the TnJ characters had be be "converted" by being defeated by Naruto. He pushed his worldview on them by crushing them both physically and mentally.



It's not TnJ because Naruto didn't do it?

Yep, exactly what I suspected.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ When did I say anything about Naruto and/or Nagato and/or Jiraiya wank in that context?
> 
> Never.


I am referring to the tnj aspect of that or your previous posts.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> That's it? This was Sasuke's conversion? How underwhelming.
> If this is how he was going to do it what was that Naruto vs Sasuke stuff all about? That entire plot just got killed. A friendly match at the end of the manga would be completely pointless. Empty fanservice without any substance.
> 
> So now it's everybody teams up against Madara and Obito? Kinda lame if you ask me. Unless there's some twist like Madara taking over Sasuke this decision pretty much ended the manga. Because once the battle is over there won't be any plot left.



Madara will become a Juubi Jin and/or Sasuke will be possessed either by Oro or Madara himself. Indeed if Madara were to posses him then he could become a Juubi Jin that way.

Kishi already stated in an interview recently that Naruto and Sasuke will fight but under what circumstances that is the real question. If he kept him evil till the very end then we would never seen Naruto and Sasuke team up again which is what many fans wanted to see.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I just thought it all ended beautifully in chapter 590. What's the point in bringing Itachi to the story again? Especially with like 5page long flashback. It's like *Sasuke* can't let him go.



 Fixed that for you


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ When did I say anything about Naruto and/or Nagato and/or Jiraiya wank in that context?
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...



I still don't believe Sasuke protecting Konoha makes any sense.He's doing all this for Itachi and Itachi only.What about his family ?

Who would protect the village that is responsible for it's family's misery ?

It will only make sense if Sasuke decides to change the shinobi system.


----------



## Deatz (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> When has this ever happened though, really?  I don't recall a single instance.



That's pretty much what happened with Nagato. With little-to-no transition, he dropped his goals/beliefs when confronted with Naruto's "ideology".


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara will become a Juubi Jin and/or *Sasuke will be possessed by Oro*(or even Madara in order to return to life and become a Jin)
> 
> Kishi already stated in an interview recently that Naruto and Sasuke will fight but under what circumstances that is the real question. If he kept him evil till the very end then we would never seen Naruto and Sasuke team up again which is what many fans wanted to see.



I have been saying this for ages.

If it happens...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there any reason why the chapter hasn't come out?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> ...
> 
> All I'm saying is that I don't want to assume anything. Especially after this chapter. I'm not going to deny that evidence leans in one direction, but this mangaka doesn't exactly foreshadow things in the way I thought he did


----------



## Ninja Genius (Apr 10, 2013)

YESSSSS!  YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! OH GOD YESSS!!!! PLEASE YESSS! GOD YESSSS!!!

Sasuke x Karin is back on bitches!!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because Naruto knows nothing, or next to nothing, about other peoples' lives



Since when was this a requirement for TnJ?  And I'd say that's a rather vile strawman you're putting forth regarding Naruto.  But in any case, what Naruto knows or doesn't know is irrelevant; what matters is what the people he's spoken to have taken from his words, what they get out of what he says.  He didn't force anyone to agree with him; they came to their own conclusions, just like Sasuke did here.




Arles Celes said:


> All the TnJ characters had be be "converted" by being defeated by Naruto. He pushed his worldview on them by crushing them both physically and mentally.
> 
> Sasuke on the other hand wasn't defeated neither by Hashi nor Naruto



So Naruto had to fight people first in order for it to constitute TnJ.  Because, you know, Naruto TOTALLY fought Zabuza on the bridge... oh wait no he fucking didn't.




Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke chose on his own to seek the truth and by finding the truth to make his own decision whether for good or ill.



"He (Naruto) didn't force anyone to agree with him; they came to their own conclusions, just like Sasuke did here."

There is NO DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Sasuke remembers his beloved brother and decides to make sure his death was not in vain.
> 
> > Everyone cries about it being "wank".



no, it is simply the existence of itachi in this chapter = wank 

however, that flashback is  a bit too much of a wank from kishi


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> u mad itachi soloes?



Lol, nah I just laugh at how the manga tries to make everyone agree that his scarfice and decisions were flawless and right.  Lol, not many of you here would want to be subjected to what he did let alone forgive him even if he was manipulated to a degree.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is there any reason why the chapter hasn't come out?



Translation team ragequits


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Deatz said:


> That's pretty much what happened with Nagato. With little-to-no transition, he dropped his goals/beliefs when confronted with Naruto's "ideology".



I don't really see it like that.  I don't see how it was any less his decision than this was Sasuke's decision.

Even if I were to agree you with you, that's ONE instance when people like to cite many.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2013)

i wouldn't be surprised if itachi actually had a long lost kid that he hid within his eyes and now that sasuke has itachi's eyes he will raise the kid himself. 

It would just make too much sense and has been foreshadowed


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 10, 2013)

Itachi hands down is on a obito level Hate Now


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if itachi actually had a lost lost kid that he hid within his eyes and now that sasuke has itachi's eyes he will raise the kid himself.
> 
> It would just make too much sense and *has been foreshadowed*



what are you smoking and where can i get some


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm kinda mad Minato said pretty much nothing  What was even the point in bringing him back? Yeah, he will be important later, but I wanted him to talk with Sasuke too.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke's mother is glad she isn't rolling over in her grave, she clearly wants nothing to do with her son.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I'm kinda mad Minato said pretty much nothing  What was even the point in bringing him back? Yeah, he will be important later, but I wanted him to talk with Sasuke too.



So he can meet Kakashi and Obito again, is what I'm guessing.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is there any reason why the chapter hasn't come out?



the flashback page with itachi seems to be causing trouble or something.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man the rage everywhere is delicious. 

Anyways @the person asking why Minato was revived.

It was to categorically have him say he was a failure in the same chapter Itachi is hyped up yet again.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I'm kinda mad Minato said pretty much nothing  What was even the point in bringing him back? Yeah, he will be important later, but I wanted him to talk with Sasuke too.



Obito is the reason.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> So he can meet Kakashi and Obito again, is what I'm guessing.



Yes Team Minato reunion yes.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 10, 2013)

Aww man...  

It's really been a while since I've visited this place, and it seems that my timing is perfect!

The spoilers and abundance of Itachi make me want to laugh my ass off! 

Kishi you asshole


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 10, 2013)

The Ones Who Know Everything

with guest star Minato Namikaze


----------



## Saphira (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol at people who think SasuKarin has real chances of happening just because Sasuke said he was sorry


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 10, 2013)

lol it's kinda funny back then during the rescue gaara arc, I always thought Naruto would always had to face the edo Hokages

My Weed lets me see the future


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nagato remembered his beloved sensei and decided to entrust his ideology to Naruto. You're being quite selective with your interpretations.



Nagato was not on an proactive quest to gather information in the specific goal to make up and update his own opinion and goals, unlike Sasuke.

Nobody told Sasuke he was supposed to follow a certain philosophy either. 

His choice of action was not suggested by anyone.

It is 100% his own hence he was not TnJed.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol that spoiler pic.

Itachi gets a f*cking collage!?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The Ones Who Know Everything
> 
> with guest star Minato Namikaze





He doesn't even get to show off his one feat. Hiraishin.

Tobirama has his own jutsu.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2013)

minato was only revived because kakashi let rin die


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

saphira said:


> Lol at people who think SasuKarin has real chances of happening just because Sasuke said he was sorry



best part of the chapter is sasuke piaring fans fighting amongst each other. those sasusaku tards must be dying in anticipation for sasuke-sakura reunion. but its all cool. sasuke will just sa sorry and everything is fixed in the world. LOL


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 10, 2013)

i was sleeping, but somehow i sensed itachi was in this chapter.

so it seems he solo'd another war? damnit itachi, just rip. how is sauske ever gonna surpass you? maybe sauske's child can surpass itachi if sauske mates with karin...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

What was the point of the scroll and the Uchiha tablet anyway ? I thought that we were going to learn some of the secrets of Rikudou sennin. If it realy turns out that the scroll and that tablet are just plot devices to unseal Shiki Fuujin i will personaly kick Kishi in the balls


----------



## Garfield (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He doesn't even get to show off his one feat. Hiraishin.
> 
> Tobirama has his own jutsu.


Wait, for it, you _know_ Kishi ain't gonna let Minato hang like that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

Trent said:


> His choice of action was not suggested by anyone.
> 
> It is 100% his own hence he was not TnJed.



You know who else nobody 'suggested' actions to?

GAARA. And yet you will not see ANYONE trying to argue that Gaara was not TnJ'ed.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

It's time to accept that Itachi was always a main character


*Spoiler*: __ 



...or not


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 10, 2013)

I love how the narutards/sauce haters are all like "SAUCE STILL GOT CONVERTED LOL *wipes sad, sad tears*" 

Realize that this is the best possible outcome for Sasuke and his fans. lol, nardo.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The Ones Who Know Everything
> 
> with guest star Minato Namikaze



I got negs for saying Minato is irrelevant in this arc


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> It's time to accept that Itachi was always a main character
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

saphira said:


> Lol at people who think SasuKarin has real chances of happening just because Sasuke said he was sorry



you deny it as a possibility?


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> When has this ever happened though, really?  I don't recall a single instance.



Every time Naruto threw the book to a defeated enemy.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> It's time to accept that Itachi was always a main character
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol obv. ever since he got introduced its always been about him


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You know who else nobody 'suggested' actions to?
> 
> GAARA. And yet you will not see ANYONE trying to argue that Gaara was not TnJ'ed.



Or Zabuza.

Or ... anyone, really.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Sasuke remembers his beloved brother and decides to make sure his death was not in vain.
> 
> > Everyone cries about it being "wank".


Yeah, I know. Thing is, Kishi wanks to all his characters. What is so hard about _that_ to work out?

For example:
Child of Prophecy = Kishi wanks to Naruto.
Sasuke gets EMS = Kishi wants to Sasuke
Itachi soloes Nagato = Kishi wanks to Itachi
Meteor+VoTE = Kishi wanks to Madara and Hashirama.

Let's not pretend that it's only the "other" side who wanks to stuff.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Lol that spoiler pic.
> 
> Itachi gets a f*cking collage!?



kishi wanted an entire manga series dedicated but he settled down for few pages


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised by this. A couple of volumes ago we had this panel and now Kishi is basically saying "disregard that panel, i was just fucking around with you trololol"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

adee said:


> Wait, for it, you _know_ Kishi ain't gonna let Minato hang like that.



I don't care about feats or fights. I find it more funny that he didn't even get a few pages to speak. Like he has nothing to say. 

Kishi really doesn't even try to give the dude a personality.


----------



## Trent (Apr 10, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I still don't believe Sasuke protecting Konoha makes any sense.He's doing all this for Itachi and Itachi only.What about his family ?
> 
> Who would protect the village that is responsible for it's family's misery ?
> 
> It will only make sense if Sasuke decides to change the shinobi system.



He hasn't decided to forgive Konoha just to make it so Itachi's sacrifice won't be in vain.

He can, and I'm sure he will, demand justice in some form that won't involved Konoha's destruction.

I agree he might decide to "be part of the solution" in changing the shinobi system.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

manga needs more itachi. callague isnt enough


----------



## Ninja Genius (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You know who else nobody 'suggested' actions to?
> 
> GAARA. And yet you will not see ANYONE trying to argue that Gaara was not TnJ'ed.



And once again, everything goes back to Gaara with you!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Since when was this a requirement for TnJ?  And I'd say that's a rather vile strawman you're putting forth regarding Naruto.  But in any case, what Naruto knows or doesn't know is irrelevant; what matters is what the people he's spoken to have taken from his words, what they get out of what he says.  He didn't force anyone to agree with him; they came to their own conclusions, just like Sasuke did here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually in Zabuza's case the guy was completely shaken when Haku died and as Kakashi said much later it was because of that he could defeat him so easily. So, it was less Naruto doing much talking but more of Haku "converting" Zabuza by dying.

And in Sasuke's case Naruto WAS planning to make Sasuke give up on his hatred and make him return to Konoha. He WAS planning to make Sasuke forsake his beliefs through an asskicking. 

In this case it wasn't Hashi who came to Sasuke in order to make it clear to him that his path was wrong but Sasuke himself decided to seek a reason to find some sort of sympathy towards Konoha even though his heart was still filled with hatred.

If Nagato was starting to doubt his path and decided to visit Naruto on his own and attempt to find a new way then it wouldn't be the same as Naruto coming to Nagato, kicking his ass, and telling him to just sit as he the TRUE messiah will now fix the world so that Nagato can just go drink some coffee.

Gaara also wasn't trying to change his life and he would never seek redemption on his own.

Obito will most likely end up TnJ too and how many believe that during all those years he made any attempt to find some hope in this world that he considers filled with despair?


----------



## puma21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah, I know. Thing is, Kishi wanks to all his characters. What is so hard about _that_ to work out?
> 
> For example:
> Child of Prophecy = Kishi wanks to Naruto.
> ...



No other character comes close to the amount of wank Itachi gets from Kishi.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raw pics_ 












A few not sure if they were all posted
The pics are huge.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Bullcrapp, we all know that Saske will enp up facing Naruto in their fated battle and still get converted to narutoism. You call that wild card ?  Uchihas are entertaining ?
> Brah, thats another cool story



Cool story bro, indeed.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> you deny it as a possibility?



Most certainly 
Don't tell me you actually believe it has any chance at all...


----------



## Jimnast (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there supposed to be a chapter this week for any manga at all or not?


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Itachi hands down is on a obito level Hate Now



even Nathan is here


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Apr 10, 2013)

> Sasuke tells her he's sorry



   
Smooth brah... real smooth. This is too easy


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Minato only cares about seeing his son. He could care less about Sasuke and it's not like he had much to say when it came to the Uchiha seeing as he was never heavily involved like the other 3 Hokages. Not sure why people are surprised he didn't say anything.

He'll get his time when he gets to the battlefield. Team Minato reunion.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimnast said:


> Is there supposed to be a chapter this week for any manga at all or not?



Yes.  There are spoilers with pictures posted...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trent said:


> He hasn't decided to forgive Konoha just to make it so Itachi's sacrifice won't be in vain.
> 
> He can, and I'm sure he will, demand justice in some form that won't involved Konoha's destruction.
> 
> I agree he might decide to "be part of the solution" in changing the shinobi system.



That would make sense.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't care about feats or fights. I find it more funny that he didn't even get a few pages to speak. Like he has nothing to say.
> 
> Kishi really doesn't even try to give the dude a personality.


Well, considering his track record sans Hashi-Madara, I'm actually happier.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Minato only cares about seeing his son. He could care less about Sasuke and it's not like he had much to say when it came to the Uchiha seeing as he was never heavily involved like the other 3 Hokages. Not sure why people are surprised he didn't say anything.
> 
> He'll get his time when he gets to the battlefield. Team Minato reunion.



bro minato is irrelevant, its not that he doesn't care, but they dont care about him


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke about to bang out some pussy after the war is over, question is, which pussy ?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 10, 2013)

I swear Kishi just cut and paste every fucking panel with (non-edo)Itachi in it that had to do with interaction with Sasuke.

Fucking lazy SOB


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2013)

Well....even I have never seen a page like that.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara will become a Juubi Jin and/or Sasuke will be possessed either by Oro or Madara himself. Indeed if Madara were to posses him then he could become a Juubi Jin that way.



Madara can't become the Juubi jinchuuriki as long as he is undead. As for Sasuke being possessed how often did we have that plot now? Itachi (although it was a fake plot), Oro, Tobi and Kabuto they all tried it and it never worked. Madara trying it would just be repetitive and Oro trying again is a joke. Just like that entire villain status of his is. The guy always gets curbstomped whenever he goes up against an Uchiha. If he tries again all everybody will do is count the panels until the inevitable happens.




> Kishi already stated in an interview recently that Naruto and Sasuke will fight but under what circumstances that is the real question. If he kept him evil till the very end then we would never seen Naruto and Sasuke team up again which is what many fans wanted to see.



A fight without their convictions and lives on the line is just pointless fluff. With neither side going all out what would it proove? Nothing, that's what. 
Naruto and Sasuke teaming up again could have been something he saved for the last ten or twenty chapters after their fight was done. The final climactic battle between good and bad where Sasuke finally makes his choice not because of the words of some guy he doesn't know talking about something which happened way before he was even born, but because in the end Sasuke chooses Naruto's side over the alternative.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

the  itachi page.......... holy shit that is huge


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 10, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw pics_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There aren't enough LOLs in the universe that can represent how fucking hilarious I find this!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> It's time to accept that Itachi was always a main character
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



More of a main character than Sakura at least.

That is for sure.

Easily the most important supporting character.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke about to bang out some pussy after the war is over, question is, which pussy ?



naruto's


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw pics_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck this shit


I'm done


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> bro minato is irrelevent, its not that he doesn't care, but they dont care about him



Yea because Kishi would totally bring a character who's going to be completely irrelevant back.  

If you couldn't see that his main reason of being brought back was to see Naruto and find out Tobi was Obito then I simply have no words for your ignorance. Minato made it clear when he was first revived on who his focus was on and that was Naruto.

Now he is indeed irrelevant to what's currently going on with Sasuke, but irrelevant to the main story? Lol no.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> There aren't enough LOLs in the universe that can represent how fucking hilarious I find this!



remember the edit with kishimoto thinking how to make the manga better and he says "of course, more itachi!" 


lmao


----------



## son_michael (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto will work together, all will be right with the world...until Madara finds a way to take control of Sasuke. 

Once Madara is inside of Sasuke, THAT is when he gets rid of Obito. Until then, Obito will be acting as the final villain.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> fuck this shit
> 
> 
> I'm done



if i had the shonen jump book infront of me. i would rip it to pieces.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

puma21 said:


> No other character comes close to the amount of wank Itachi gets from Kishi.


Sure, in an ideal world it may be nice if there was another character more important to Sasuke than Itachi. But I'd like to know what other character could realistically fit Itachi's place this chapter. What with the estranged Naruto and Sasuke thing going on, the only thing that possibly be comes close, anybody other than Itachi would be a joke.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAOMG THAT COLLAB

And none for Naruto!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke about to bang out some pussy after the war is over, question is, which pussy ?



my bet is harem


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL all that chasing, panting, and screaming narto did for sauce in this manga for years and in the end it's not even naruto who converted him :rofl

btw everybody loves Itachi


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

I need the chapter. Ahhh


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke about to bang out some pussy after the war is over, question is, which pussy ?


meow

neko-chan say hi


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 10, 2013)

We don't need the motherfucking Hokages up in Naruto's shit man.

He's got Obito and Madaz in the BAG. 

Lord Kurama prevails.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks more like honoring the dead than TnJ to me.


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

FML Kishi trying to delay the translation with that super Itachi dedication page.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 10, 2013)

So Long to this Badass


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Madara can't become the Juubi jinchuuriki as long as he is undead. As for Sasuke being possessed how often did we have that plot now? Itachi (although it was a fake plot), Oro, Tobi and Kabuto they all tried it and it never worked. Madara trying it would just be repetitive and Oro trying again is a joke. Just like that entire villain status of his is. The guy always gets curbstomped whenever he goes up against an Uchiha. If he tries again all everybody will do is count the panels until the inevitable happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Sasuke wasn't possessed even once.

However, if say Madara possessed him then he could potentially become a Juubi Jin even without Rinne Tensei as he would gain a living body.

Oro indeed used to fail to much to be taken seriously but Kishi might have resurrected him this time to give him a less embarrassing role than before.

If Sasuke is possessed then Naruto's quest to save him through the entire manga won become pointless.

Eventually Juubi could somehow forcefully corrupt Sasuke and put him against the world again.

Or maybe Sasuke decided to not seek revenge on Konoha BUT not changing his mind about the deal he had with Naruto. Perhaps telling Naruto that he still has too much hatred in his hatred and to get rid of it they should try to understand each other as Naruto told him before and that true understanding can only happen during a battle to the death.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2013)

A quick translation of the spread


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> its just funny to see him all silent when everybody else is connected lol. he's on some shit nobody but him cares about



And they're on some shit he doesn't care about.  He played no part in the Uchiha shit and thus he doesn't care. He's only still there because he's bound by Orochimaru's edo tensei.


----------



## Deatz (Apr 10, 2013)

...Am I the only one whose number one curiosity is what Orochimaru's going to do? By that I mean: what he's going to do with the hokage, what he's going to do now that Sasuke's apparently going to side with the "good guys", etc...


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 10, 2013)

Did they need to translate every single panels in those pages really


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA

ITACHI ALSO CALLS HIMSELF A FAILURE


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 10, 2013)

Hahaha if you cant tell this manga is being rushed by now...


----------



## puma21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sure, in an ideal world it may be nice if there was another character more important to Sasuke than Itachi. But I'd like to know what other character could realistically fit Itachi's place this chapter. What with the estranged Naruto and Sasuke thing going on, the only thing that possibly be comes close, anybody other than Itachi would be a joke.



It's not even the Sasuke Itachi relationship wank, it's the random "Itachi had a Hokage's mindest at 7" kind of wank that we're tired of seeing as well.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 10, 2013)

Deatz said:


> ...Am I the only one whose number one curiosity is what Orochimaru's going to do? By that I mean: what he's going to do with the hokage, what he's going to do now that Sasuke's apparently going to side with the "good guys", etc...



Orochimaru is a good guy now, he will use the Hokage's in the war. Naruto will meet his dad, and the other kage's will fight Madara and obito


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

That's just what he said last time.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

I still can't believe Sasuke just gets TnJ'ed like that  There has to be some twist in the future, otherwise manga will end this Fall.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

> Ends with the Hokage's Standing on their face monuments.



This is gonna look so badass.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

lol @ new spoiler. Itachi admits he is a failure ?


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a feeling Sasuke will become the next Hokage with Naruto as the new RS


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol @ new spoiler. Itachi admits he is a failure ?



Everybody admitting they're a failure all in one chapter.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I still can't believe Sasuke just gets TnJ'ed like that  There has to be some twist in the future, otherwise manga will end this Fall.



perhaps he will decide that he wants to be Hokage and challenge Naruto for the role.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Sasuke wasn't possessed even once.



Exactly my point. It's a plot we know Kishi will never go through with.



> However, if say Madara possessed him then he could potentially become a Juubi Jin even without Rinne Tensei as he would gain a living body.



True, but how likely do you think that'll be.



> Oro indeed used to fail to much to be taken seriously but Kishi might have resurrected him this time to give him a less embarrassing role than before.



Nope, the guy is a running joke. The best about which is that there is still a vocal minority which actually expects something from the guy. All I'm expecting is a new low, like him getting owned by Sakura or Konohamaru taking revenge for Hiruzen's death.



> If Sasuke is possessed then Naruto's quest to save him through the entire manga won become pointless.
> 
> Eventually Juubi could somehow forcefully corrupt Sasuke and put him against the world again.



Unless of course in the end because of Naruto's support Sasuke manages to shake of the possession and strike the final blow against whoever tried to use him.



> Or maybe Sasuke decided to not seek revenge on Konoha BUT not changing his mind about the deal he had with Naruto. Perhaps telling Naruto that he still has too much hatred in his hatred and to get rid of it they should try to understand each other as Naruto told him before and that true understanding can only happen during a battle to the death.



That doesn't really make any sense. As a person Sasuke actually likes Naruto quite a lot. If he has decided not to destroy Konoha for what happened to Itachi and his clan, then killing the guy he regards as a friend does sound rather stupid.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 10, 2013)

So the Hokages aren't coming with him? Lol wow. Shot down by Kishi once again.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee's why doesn't Kishi just make them make out already, far out....He really likes pushing their *love*.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

That's exactly what Itachi said a few chapters ago.

Like the spoiler thread says, nothing new.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol @ new spoiler. Itachi admits he is a failure ?



Ya but he gets defended. Minato and Hiruzen say they are and it's acknowledged.

Too good.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

I know what Kishi will do to make the "naruto vs sasuke" fight happens:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke will want to be the next Hokage


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

KevKev said:


> So the Hokages aren't coming with him? Lol wow. Shot down by Kishi once again.



they are coming to help but i guess Tobirama is going to teleport them.
we can also officially announce the reformation of team Taka now on the good side.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol @ new spoiler. Itachi admits he is a failure ?



he already did that.................... several times in fact......................... do you even read the manga?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Gee's why doesn't Kishi just make them make out already, far out....He really likes pushing their *love*.



Right, because two brothers having affection and love for one another is automatically incestuous.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Ya but he gets defended. Minato and Hiruzen say they are and it's acknowledged.
> 
> Too good.



Acknowledged by who? Orochimaru? A guy who's so butthurt over the fact that he lost the position to Minato.  Minato's acknowledged as a hero, not a failure.

Hiruzen is the same. Danzo bitched about him because he was jealous of the fact that he was always below him.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2013)

why don't they just not translate those lame flashbacks and instead give us the rest of the chapter?


----------



## Ejenku (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like Naruto vs Sasuke won't happen until the manga is over and they will fight as friendly rivals rather than enemies. 

Madara, Tobi and the Juubi are done they can't take 4 hokages, Naruto, Sasuke and the rest of the alliance.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 10, 2013)

Once Sasuke goes to the battlafield Madara will convince him otherwise and he will turn bad again.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait a second, isn't it obvious that younger Sasuke is on the right and older Sasuke is on the left. i.e. it's telling his life story.

It should be easy to track down the panels.


----------



## ed17 (Apr 10, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


>


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

That collage is ridiculous. There was no need to show all of that.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 10, 2013)

Goddamnit Itachi, and Kishi


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2013)

Tsukuyomi on a written level.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

Ejenku said:


> *It looks like Naruto vs Sasuke won't happen until the manga is over and they will fight as friendly rivals rather than enemies.
> *
> Madara, Tobi and the Juubi are done they can't take 4 hokages, Naruto, Sasuke and the rest of the alliance.



This:


*Spoiler*: __ 





EroXLuffy said:


> I know what Kishi will do to make the "naruto vs sasuke" fight happens:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2013)

While I love the idea of Sasuke changing through a less predictable way than simply getting TNJ'd by Naruto, what reason is there for them to fight if he's not going to attack the village?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 10, 2013)

First of all it's fucking 15:30 and still no chapter? Is this all because of the fucking Itachi spread?



Evil said:


> Sasuke decides to protect the village and not let Itachi's memory be erased so he's heading to the battlefield..


So.... What about Naruto vs. Sasuke? >:I



Evil said:


> Ends with the Hokage's Standing on their face monuments.


What the fuck? Why're they staying in Konoha if Sasuke is heading to the battlefield?


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Minato Namikaze posting in the spoiler thread 





Minato Namikaze said:


> Thanks guys, keep it coming!



so funny given the actual spoiler


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Once Sasuke goes to the battlafield Madara will convince him otherwise and he will turn bad again.



Dont think its possible as Itachis words and will are worth to Sasuke more than anything in the world.
Madara wont be able to change that,but He may want to try and posses Sasuke .


----------



## Milkomeda (Apr 10, 2013)

I doubt that page is the reason we don't have the chapter yet Bleach gets released earlier than Naruto sometimes and they don't have their chapter yet.


----------



## puma21 (Apr 10, 2013)

When he does those huge flashback montages does anybody actually read them?


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 10, 2013)

i can already predict giving this chapter a 10....which is the first time i've ever done this.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> This:



The more I think about this, the more I see that it could be true.

And honestly, if that happens, I think Sasuke will win and become Hokage, which is freaking bullshit after how much he's done against the village.



Maybe Sauce's son will be the Seventh/8th Hokage or something...  I can't let myself get too concerned with this strange possibility.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

Luiz said:


> While I love the idea of Sasuke changing through a less predictable way than simply getting TNJ'd by Naruto, what reason is there for them to fight if he's not going to attack the village?



They kind of started the series as rivals.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2013)

The Sauce for Hokage? I'm down.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2013)

Milkomeda said:


> I doubt that page is the reason we don't have the chapter yet *Bleach gets released earlier than Naruto sometimes *and they don't have their chapter yet.



It's been years since such an occasion occured... 

Basically all their resources are going into that collage. (And maybe other pages of similar mindf*ckery.)


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 10, 2013)

this panel


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 10, 2013)

All i know is that Sasuke's mind is like autumn skies,he changes it all the time  This chapter he turns "good" and in the next one he backstabs everyone and falls into daarknesss


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 10, 2013)

The fact that these two are father and Son


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone need to tell the translators to stop translating / re-posting all those freaking panels in the spread, it's like we haven't seen it before


----------



## freeforall (Apr 10, 2013)

this panel


----------



## Kage01 (Apr 10, 2013)

chapter is out... this panel


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 10, 2013)

What does Minato even have to say to Sasuke?
NOTHING!

Called it in an earlier thread.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> They kind of started the series as rivals.



I'm under the impression Sasuke stopped caring about which of the two is stronger a long time ago. Like when Zetsu told him Naruto had defeated Pain and might've become stronger than him but he didn't care.

The only reason that motivated him to wanna fight this time was the philosophy clash.


----------



## Shakar (Apr 10, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> this panel


I imagine some aren't clicking this because they think it's a joke


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> The more I think about this, the more I see that it could be true.
> 
> *And honestly, if that happens, I think Sasuke will win and become Hokage*, which is freaking bullshit after how much he's done against the village.
> 
> ...



Nope, cause Hinata will tell Naruto to do it in a democratic way, by voting. And since Naruto is seen as an hero, and Sasuke as a nukenin, Naruto will be elected (wich will explain the "chosen one" stuff)...

They will fight when Sasuke will leave (again) the village, threatening him with his new dream...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

It was epic.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin was pathetic


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG SO MUCH NOSTALGIA OF GOOD OL SASUKE SHOWN WHEN HE IS EMBRACED BY KARIN  I WANNA BE TEARY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 10, 2013)

This chapter is hilarious to say the least


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

*OH my god.*

Never been THIS excited for the next chapter ever. I can't wait for the heroes to arrive at the battlefield!


----------



## Milkomeda (Apr 10, 2013)

Madara, Obito and the Juubi are about to get raped eight ways from Sunday


----------



## Rios (Apr 10, 2013)

I honestly dont give a damn, all I wanted to see was Minato's failure. Now I can endlessly tease his fans


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 10, 2013)

i wonder if they'll save tsunade.. after all one of minato's mark is on her.


----------



## Komoyaru (Apr 10, 2013)

I can just image the giant space time Rasengan popping out of no where while Hashirama restrains the Juubi with his epic wood style when they arrive.


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't wait. This will be epic! ^___^


----------



## extinction (Apr 10, 2013)

This was... awkward as heck.

But oh well. Back to the battlefield!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 10, 2013)

That panel of 4 motherfucking Hokages standing on their rock faces got to be one of the Naruto's most classic panels! 

Now the real job starts for Madara Uchiha and Juubi.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, it looks like Sasuke`s team > Shinobi Alliance


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn... this chapter took a toll on the bandwidth like Tobito confirmation (which reminds me, where do I submit Telegrams pic suggestions?).

Sasuke's decision to take Konoha's side happened way faster than expected.

Now I'm wondering if all the hype around a fight between Naruto and Sasuke was nothing but the biggest red herring in history, or if it will be reduced to a friendly spar like the one Sawyer7mage predicted.

Next week's chapter promises epicness.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 10, 2013)

Have to admit, I am pretty excited aswell. But I am wondering who they are going to fight as last time we saw them, Obito and Madara lost their connection to Juubi.

Maybe they all have to fight together now to stop the 3rd and final form of Juubi.


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2013)

Meanwhile:

Orochimaru: "While I was inside Kabuto..."

I loled. The subtext killed me.


----------



## kmccaskill (Apr 10, 2013)

*Naruto 627 reads like fan fiction*

I felt like I was reading something off of fan fiction.net

pretends the last 20 chapters, let alone 3 years never happened, what an anticlimatic chapter

I'm really confused in Kishimoto as a story teller


disapointed .... may stop reading Naruto


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 10, 2013)

Hashirama, 1st Hokage, god of shinobi, teen guidance councilor.


----------



## Yagami Light (Apr 10, 2013)

You do know this is the wrong section right


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Awesome Chapter*

I must commend Kishimoto on great writing in this chapter

1. Minato admit that he failed , its good to see that officially there are no Mary Sue's in this manga

2. Orochimaru continues to impress , I like the fact that he saw the error in his ways and how his actions effected Kabuto and lead him down a dark path, he realized how his actions impacted those around him and it shows that he deep down inside really cared for Sasuke and his development as a shinobi

3. I'm fine with Sasuke coming to his own conclusion and making his own decision as a man without the aid of Naruto, It kind of made me uncomfortable that Itachi thought Sasuke needed to depend on Naruto to baby him, Na all Sasuke needed to here was the truth from the other sides perspective , the only flaw with this is we won't get Sasuke vs Naruto, but seeing as how strong Naruto is the ending would've been anticlimactic 

4. Fanservice ,Minato meets Naruto, Kakashi, Obito, Hiruzen, Orochomaru and maybe even Tsunade get to fight side by side, Tobirama and Hashirama get to fight Madara, 


Overall Kishimoto took a huge gamble by bringing back the Hokage but all for all it turned out fine


----------



## kmccaskill (Apr 10, 2013)

At this point, I'm expectying blank to go to the battlefield and say "Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi Sensei, lets show them what team 7 can do


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Apr 10, 2013)

Ditto. This chapter was awesome


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10 chapter, the next one is going to be even better.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 10, 2013)

No, please don't stop reading Naruto. I'm begging you.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2013)

And Itachi pek


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 10, 2013)

I literally have nothing positive to say about this chapter. At least there's still Bleach.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2013)

Where's the rating thread?


----------



## Boradis (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not going to give all the credit to Hashirama for converting Sasuke, this has been coming for a while.


Sasuke's known all along that Obito/Madara manipulated Itachi _and_ helped him slaughter the Uchihas. 
He also said he wouldn't let himself be used by the Akatsuki and that he'd use them instead.
After getting his eyes transplanted who does he have a reunion with but his dead older brother, who demonstrates not only how cool he is but "shows his guts" to protect the village at all costs.
What does Sasuke, or anyone, have to look forward to if Madara wins? An illusionary life as a hypnotized puppet. Luckily only Obito seems to think that's a good idea.

I'm not ruling out another reversal from Sasuke or Orochimaru as soon as it looks like they could come out on top, but right now Madara & Obito are so big of a threat they need to work with the heroes. Remember, the rest of the alliance were at each other's throats only weeks ago.

Huh. This is kind of turning into "Watchmen."


----------



## Innerhype (Apr 10, 2013)

Aye, this chapter was very cool.

I feel Sasuke's decision made it stand out and now we have teak hokage about to the join the battle!

The next chapter is going to be the start of an absolutely *EPIC *fight.


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2013)

hashirama is the best!
hell be surprised to see his old friend haveing his face on the chest. 

and minato is making  a present of Yin jubi to naruto?



Glutamminajr said:


> This chapter is hilarious to say the least



so true.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 10, 2013)

That's what everyone thought at the begining of the kages vs Madara battle.....and look what happened.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 10, 2013)

This chapter is so good read drunk


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 10, 2013)

Something isn't right with this chapter. I feel like we are all going to be trolled to the maximum.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 10, 2013)

Wrong section + spoilers needed!


Go to telegrams, mate.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 10, 2013)

We'll see more of what Minato can do hopefully some different jutsu and see how fast he is on his feet so not with Hirasion, finally see how strong Tobirama is hopefully not better than Minato. Madara and Hashirama will clash personally this is something i want to see Madara beating Hashirama in there fight as i thin k he is a tad bit stronger than Hashirama from there past fight which will also be a shock for me then Naruto changes Madara he succoms to his emtoion alongside Hashirama and Obito will go crazy from that i would love to see the reaction Naruto will then beat him but not kill him as Kakashi will be the person to do the last blow when he's defenceless on the floor give him some speech about what the story was with Rin and all that. In this process the only Edo Zombie left over will be Minato and Tobirama as Hiruzen really has no place in this whole thing Minato will split the Juubi back to the nine biju Taka and Oro will then retreat being very exhausted from fighting Juubi.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes!! Karin's back!!! lolololol!!! I knew that it was only a matter of time,I'm glad at least one of my predictions( even though it took awhile)came true.So the Sauce finally made up his mind...ahhhh can't wait for the next chapter!!!And for Naruto and Minato having a family reunion!!!


----------



## Alita (Apr 10, 2013)

Revy said:


> No, please don't stop reading Naruto. I'm begging you.


This.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What was so bad about this chapter anyway? Sasuke becoming good? You'd rather him continue being a terrible villian?


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 10, 2013)

I really thought Sasuke was going to kill the Hokages with the help of Orochimaru.


----------



## Scud (Apr 10, 2013)

Lord of Mikawa said:


> I really thought Sasuke was going to kill the Hokages with the help of Orochimaru.


Wat 

They're already dead.


----------



## fleaky (Apr 10, 2013)

idontcareaboutcryingbabylikeyou


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2013)

sasuke isnt that stupid kid who abandoned himself anymore.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> That panel of 4 motherfucking Hokages standing on their rock faces got to be one of the Naruto's most classic panels!
> 
> Now the real job starts for Madara Uchiha and Juubi.



Exactly. That one is iconic. I wonder who's gonna color it first.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 10, 2013)

The only way that'd be exciting is if when they arrive the alliance was on the brink of extinction.

I mean, if we go back to Naruto & co. now and see them (get) in a really, really bad shape - then help arriving would be exciting. If they're holding on out there, then meh.


----------



## Dragash1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great chapter enjoyed it. I liked that he choose to help them instead going the same path. I dont think anyone expected this. And epic last 2 pages. 

Also i dont know why Kishi bothers with sasuke's fodder team nobody cares.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 10, 2013)

Dragash1 said:


> Great chapter enjoyed it. I liked that he choose to help them instead going the same path. I dont think anyone expected this. And epic last 2 pages. .



You are wrong about that. I, takL (during our profile messages) and a few more believed this could happen, because according to Kishimoto's interviews which vaguely hinted about those things. Also in the recent releases (max 5-10) and during the Itachi's last words to Sasuke strongly hinted about it. Then thanks to the former Hokage's words it was obviously that Sasuke will co-operate with them. 

Let's see what happen when Minato transfers rest of his Kurama chakra or S/T or both to Naruto, also possibly Sasuke (trading their chrakras) or less likely Obito changes his mind and does something. Naruto is going to be very suprised when he beomes another the "100% accepted" Sage of the Six Paths ^^


----------



## Seiji (Apr 10, 2013)

Still no kages? Lol I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2013)

i hope hash go heal tsunade first. meanwhile tobirama can deal with madara all he wants.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Did Karin just one-shot Suigetsu?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 10, 2013)

this sums up my thoughts on "The Decision":  



takL said:


> sasuke isnt that stupid kid who abandoned himself anymore.


he was never that kid. You just didn't like the decisions he made for himself.


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> this sums up my thoughts on "The Decision":
> 
> he was never that kid. You just didn't like the decisions he made for himself.



Heh? i like the decision he made for himself. 

i wouldnt call his while he was being manipulated by obito _himself_.

reread the manga.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 10, 2013)

takL said:


> Heh? i like the decision he made for himself.
> 
> i wouldnt call his while he was being manipulated by obito _himself_.
> 
> reread the manga.


does saying that make feel smarter than someone else? Not everyone has to like it just because _you_ do, ya dig? If he's just doing it to protect his own agenda, i get it. But if this is Kishimoto all of a sudden having Sasuke sign up for looking out for Konoha then why in hell didn't he just have him do that when Itachi died instead of waiting for over 200 chapters to finally do it?


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Not everyone has to like it just because _you_ do, ya dig?



Not everyone has to hate it just because _you_ do, u know.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can someone color the last page.....I need something to fap to.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 10, 2013)

takL said:


> Not everyone has to hate it just because _you_ do, u know.


i'm not the one who was trying to convince someone why it was an indisputably good decision. If memory serves me correct, that was you. I thought i made it very clear that my not liking it was my own opinion  You were just coming across to me like the many who all of a sudden like Sasuke's ability to make decisions because it was something you wanted to happen.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 10, 2013)

Jesus ,  people get so butt hurt over this manga. ._."

Sasuke's choice kinda had a build up , so idk how "random" it is.


Last page gave me goosebumps.


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> i'm not the one who was trying to convince someone why it was an indisputably good decision. If memory serves me correct, that was you. I thought i made it very clear that my not liking it was my own opinion  You were just coming across to me like the many who all of a sudden like Sasuke's ability to make decisions because it was something you wanted to happen.



heh it was u who first countered what i said not otherway round. check ur own post.
i wanted to it to happen just for sasukes sake.


----------



## Tazmo? (Apr 10, 2013)

idk why they lkeep deleting my threads so ill jus potst it here


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I like how Sasuke made the decision for himself.  Go Uchiha-man go!


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the words "I can't wait to see my son" should've been spoken earlier and then Minato should've gone & met Naruto on the next page. Making a dialogue-heavy chapter to tantalize us is still very wrong.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2013)

Dis chapter  I never realized Kagami and Shisui had the same hairstyles until now. Suigetsu and Hashirama made the laughs yet again  Now I'm glad Sasuke is good again, but what about his fight with Naruto? I know the rematch is destined but how are they going to fight at their full extent if Sasuke is good again? I seriously hope Sasuke isn't trolling everyone, I'll be pissed if that happens


----------



## Kite23 (Apr 10, 2013)

whats the gift the fourth has for naruto?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn.

How old was Kagami when Shisui was born? If Kagami is roughly the same age as Sarutobi, and assuming Shisui is roughly Itachi's age, Kagami must have been in his mid to late fifties when Shisui was born.


----------



## lacey (Apr 11, 2013)

I was kind of expecting this to happen - Sasuke's change, I mean. 

I do appreciate the fact that there was some build up to it, actually kept me a little on edge. And as The Space Cowboy said, I like that he made the decision purely on his own.

I'm not going to lie though; I'm a little disappointed, especially since Kishi spent so much time showing us just how determined Sasuke was to destroy the village. 

But on the other hand, I'm a bit excited.


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Damn.
> 
> How old was Kagami when Shisui was born? If Kagami is roughly the same age as Sarutobi, and assuming Shisui is roughly Itachi's age, Kagami must have been in his mid to late fifties when Shisui was born.



Shisui was Itachi's senior...still Kagami had to be his early fifties....

my theory is Obito was Kagami's first son....once he supposed to have 'died',Kagami fathered another to bear the 'will of fire'...

Itachi was 5 years older than Sasuke....that put him around 21 in current line...if Shisui was say  2 years older,he should have been 23 now...add 16 years to it and you get 39,which is not a far fetched assumption for Kakashi's age(or Obito's)....

(P.S:don't quote narutowikia or Databook)


----------



## warp drive (Apr 11, 2013)

Kite23 said:


> whats the gift the fourth has for naruto?



the rest of the power of the Nine-tails. 

Great epic battle ensues.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 11, 2013)

now they go do ninja battles and understand


----------



## byakkogan (Apr 11, 2013)

So is Suigetsu implying he's been an Akatsuki spy all along, with similar privilege of confidence from Obito as Kisame, originally meant to keep tabs on Orochimaru? And thinking his cover is now compromised with no apparent suggestion that he's under any suspicion?


----------



## Bissen (Apr 11, 2013)

So, Karin IS an Uzumaki after all.

*"When I was inside Kabuto"* made for chuckle  Oh the bromance!

Well, I actually enjoyed the chapter, though it's all a little too sugary.
I will accept the sugar if Tsunade survives, and it turns out Jiraiya didn't die in the first place


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 11, 2013)

So when do we get the next chapter ?


----------



## Rider of The Lightning (Apr 11, 2013)

Most awesome chapter ever.
Its kinda like something i predicted,only i was thinking only Sasuke would come to the aid at the battlefied,with the Hokage and rest dead again...


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> So when do we get the next chapter ?


Read OP of next chapter thread.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2013)

*[EDIT THREAD] HOW I READ THIS CHAPTER*

PART 1: SASUKE'S TNJ



PART 2:  TOBIRAMA IS THE BEST HOKAGE



PART 3: OROCHIMARU AND KARIN ARE NOT EVIL!!!!!!



PART 4: MINATO LOVES KISHINA.



PART 5: THE HOKAGE REANGERS.


----------



## Abz (Apr 11, 2013)

Part 2
and 
Part 5 

they were my favorite


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2013)

OMFG!

Too much lolz in one thread. xDDDDDD 

Music to read this all by.

[YOUTUBE]sXN5CQ_ZED0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> OMFG!
> 
> Too much lolz in one thread. xDDDDDD
> 
> ...



thanks, now added


----------



## ed17 (Apr 11, 2013)

the last part is full of win!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Damn.
> 
> How old was Kagami when Shisui was born? If Kagami is roughly the same age as Sarutobi, and assuming Shisui is roughly Itachi's age, Kagami must have been in his mid to late fifties when Shisui was born.



Obviously Shisui isn't the only child. He had older siblings it seems. It's not impossible; when you have 5+ children it's inevitable you have enormous age gap with your son.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2013)

ed17 said:


> the last part is full of win!



you just gave me an idea


----------



## Xin (Apr 11, 2013)

Dat Addy and his crazy edits.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> you just gave me an idea



Sasuke is the wizard. 

I wanna make a virgin joke but I can't do it...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 11, 2013)

It was funny, but get off that Tobirama stuff. Danzou killed them. Not the terrors of being Police.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> It was funny, but get off that Tobirama stuff. Danzou killed them. Not the terrors of being Police.



whether tobirama feared uchiha for valid reasons or not, it was him who put them as police in the corner of the village, it was him who put them under surveillance by anbu, and the the elders are a product of tobirama's reign and beliefs. these factors caused tobirama directly led to their death........... because tobirama feared one guy from them. 

maybe it is kishi trying to rectify tobirama's character but even with his reasoning. even saying that he does not hate uchiha......... it reached a point where he was happy that the entire clan was extinct just  a few chapters ago.

you can argue they were the biggest threat which is true but his logic does not counter the fact that only madara was the one who did not accept peace at first and became vengeful for his brother while the rest of the uchiha who did lose someone inportant, didn't follow his path.

tobirama says that hashirama was too naive and madara was too skeptical. tobirama was too mistrustful. he was a third extreme but too proud to acknowledge it. after all, even with his own acknowledgment that other uchiha kagami were most loyal to konoha, he still kept his opinion of them and never changed anything when it came to his treatment to them.

this parody i did was just to show how retarded kishi portrayed tobirama.



lol, mods moved my entire thread here


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Apr 11, 2013)

*Orochimaru is in a win-win situation*

Weither Sasuke decides to destroy Konoha ... or ... (yes I've read the chapter already) the alternative, Sasuke is going to get exhausted and everyone distracted for Oro to become Oro Uchihahaha!


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2013)

could happen 

+ he is already sealed so he has nothing to lose :/


----------



## tears (Apr 12, 2013)

could someone kindly elaborate to me what sasuke said :

_"Everything my brother,* madara's brother*, and you.. tried to protect.. will all be for nothing..._"

Izuna died before founding of Konoha right?
so what he tried to protect then?


----------



## Iovan (Apr 12, 2013)

*Hilarious*

Bad character art this chapter and terrible writing. How do some of you hang on? I'm genuinely curious. Don't just blurt out random characters either. A chapter like this proves that no character is safe from being made to look ridiculously retarded. Juugo is the only character that came away from this debacle unscathed and that's because he was practically not even there.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BroKage (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey Suigetsu was cool too, anyone would wanna run away from these braindead losers.


----------



## Iovan (Apr 12, 2013)

Shice said:


> Hey Suigetsu was cool too, anyone would wanna run away from these braindead losers.



True. Though I've never really been much of a fan of Suigetsu. Mostly because he's been the buttmonkey of their group and I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2013)

Lowered expectations. Apparently I still had them too high...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 12, 2013)

Next month, Kishimoto will deliver the Coup de grace


----------



## Iovan (Apr 12, 2013)

Reading a chapter takes very little of my time. I "gave up" on Naruto when Kabuto was genjutsued and Orochimaru was brought back. I couldn't accept the stupidity of the writing in that situation (and still can't). I've only made a few threads in the many months since. If people want to enjoy it they can and are welcome to. I just can't resist poking fun every now and then. This chapter is the worst in the entire manga. I couldn't stop laughing throughout (so maybe that makes it the best from a different perspective...)


----------



## Norngpinky (Apr 12, 2013)

Some of the panels were drawn...weirdly LOL It was like one those panels of Naruto fighting Obito at first. I don't even remember what chapter but there was one or two panels of Sasuke that obviously stood out. His eyes don't really align, nor the shapes...But hey


----------



## Iovan (Apr 12, 2013)

Norngpinky said:


> Some of the panels were drawn...weirdly LOL It was like one those panels of Naruto fighting Obito at first. I don't even remember what chapter but there was one or two panels of Sasuke that obviously stood out. His eyes don't really align, nor the shapes...But hey



You're being quite generous. To me it looks pretty much the entire chapter was drawn by assistants and not Kishi.


----------



## oprisco (Apr 12, 2013)

Iovan said:


> You're being quite generous. To me it looks pretty much the entire chapter was drawn by assistants and not Kishi.



what the fuck are you talking bout. The last page was beautifully drawn.

you do realise that kishi probably rushed the chapter except the last page and the itachi-sasuke page? Seems like it took him a long time just for these pages.

Also remember most of he "weird" drawn panels are being fixed in the tankobon versions.

Kishi's art is great, don't judge him on a rushed chapter


----------



## Iovan (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm obviously not judging him as an artist. I said it looked like an assistant, implying I don't think it's up to his usual standards. Did you stop and think about that?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2013)

Stop being Manicheans folks, this thread is perfectly legit!

With Naruto especially, it is possible to love and hate a chapter at the same time: as I said, there's no more consistence in this manga, but the more kishi's trolling us the more it's excellent! 

With Naruto, you can say: "bullshit, but awsome!" 

The entire NF forum exist thanks to this ambiguity.

Accept it.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 12, 2013)

Bad character art? Where? It looks normal to me.
What part of the story you didn't like?


----------



## Rai (Apr 12, 2013)

Only the latest pages were good, overall: shitty chapter


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL][/IMG]






(Sorry for the bad edit, I'm not Luffy... )


----------



## hdiuy (Apr 12, 2013)

As much as i'm excited to see the Hokages in action, having pit all them all against Madara , Obito and Ten Tails feels kind of underwhelming considering there are so little significant individual enemies left.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 12, 2013)

hey would anyone be up to do a skype coup review of this latest chapter tonight? If your interested PM/VM me.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree some of the art was bizarre. However, like someone said, that Itachi page probably took all of the team's time.



Norngpinky said:


> Some of the panels were drawn...weirdly LOL It was like one those panels of Naruto fighting Obito at first. I don't even remember what chapter but there was one or two panels of Sasuke that obviously stood out. His eyes don't really align, nor the shapes...But hey



Kishi was just as hyped as we are right now.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 13, 2013)

Didn't Minato and Tobirama use the hiraishin with Sarutobi and Hashirama to teleport them on the hokage mountain, without any seal ?


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2013)

some of the lines from the raw

Sasuke: isnt it ironic that the Shinobi who understood you the best was an Uchiha ?

Sasuke: …the 2nd… I thought you were an anti-Uchiha?

Tobirama: Brother believed a village should dismantle barriers between clans….
Well…it was also true that it wouldn't go that easily.
the indulgence(/simple nature) of my brother Hashirama….
and the precariousness(/parlous nature) of Madara Uchiha….. 
it was a role for me, the 2nd, to guard, shape and fortify the village while filling in the gaps between those 2.
Sasuke:….
Hiruzen: a descendant of Kagami Uchiha is Shisui Uchiha…

Sasuke: I killed Danzo in revenge. 
He, at the end…
*declared that he wouldn't shy from hitting below the belt (/using dirty tricks) in order to protect the village tho…*
Hiruzen:…
Hiruzen: …it seems that I made too many mistakes for a Hokage….
I am responsible for having created this current situation on the outside too, I admit...
Minato: no, the third isnt to blame for that. you lived out your duties and serviced greatly to the village.
I fell down when 9b hit the village.
Minato: although I was counted on as a hokabe by you, sir…I couldn't live up to your expectations.…
Orochimaru: In spite of the fact you were chosen over me.
*everything was disappointing. *
Suigetu: Orochimaru-sama, are you a bit in sulk? 
Orochimaru: heh heh, just a tad, because the third is in front of me…
Minato: if I had survived *i might have managed to prevent the Uchiha coup at a much earlier stage….*

Sasuke: I'm going to the front. this village, Itachi shall NOT come to nought (/I shan't let this village, Itachi… be brought to nothing)!
Hash: …t's a deal!

Hash: hey Hokages! lets brand (the view of) the village on our minds from atop those face rocks that have been watching over the village, shall we!!
Tobirama: sigh….

Tobirama: Madara…. this time for sure ill defeat you!
Hash: it's imprudent to say this but…. im excited about seeing my dear old friend as well. 

Hash: in any age there are always fights…but this war shall be the last one (for the world)!!
Off we go!!!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 14, 2013)

takl, as a japanese and from the text inflections, you buy sasuke's turn as legitimate? Or does it have a space for doubt?

I think linking it to Itachi made it definite, but I'd like the opinion of a native speaker.


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> takl, as a japanese and from the text inflections, you buy sasuke's turn as legitimate? Or does it have a space for doubt?
> 
> I think linking it to Itachi made it definite, but I'd like the opinion of a native speaker.



i agree with you. now he is seeing the village as itachi himself or a legacy from him. 
there can be no question about that.

skeptical readers doubt is about another thing.
some at 2ch are saying sasuke is so easily influenced that he may turn again.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 14, 2013)

Iovan said:


> I'm obviously not judging him as an artist. I said it looked like an assistant, implying I don't think it's up to his usual standards. Did you stop and think about that?



Yeah, the art was weird indeed. As it was starting from Uchiha brothers fight. Some drawings during recent chapters(bar Obito's and Hashi's flashback, that was beautiful, especially chapter 605) were just horrid(chapter 617 takes the cake)

And I hate the way Kishi draws Sasuke recently. He just looks so generic, like every other character. He used to have kinda distinctive appearance, which Kishi put a lot of care in.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 14, 2013)

takL said:


> i agree with you. now he is seeing the village as itachi himself or a legacy from him.
> there can be no question about that.
> 
> skeptical readers doubt is about another thing.
> some at 2ch are saying sasuke is so easily influenced that he may turn again.



Thanks.  That is exactly what I wanted to hear. 

That makes sense... albeit I disagree he's easily influenced. Or at least, I don't see him getting influenced by Madara / Obito. In all instances that Sasuke turned (leaving the Leaf, the 400 clusterfuck and ATM), it was because of Itachi.


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Thanks.  That is exactly what I wanted to hear.
> 
> That makes sense... albeit I disagree he's easily influenced. Or at least, I don't see him getting influenced by Madara / Obito. In all instances that Sasuke turned (leaving the Leaf, the 400 clusterfuck and ATM), it was because of Itachi.



well he used to be quite impressionable and gullible like a sponge as itachi put it as in the past.
not anymore. sasuke 'don't worry. Im not an innocence or a child'


----------



## Annabella (Apr 14, 2013)

i also interpret "I'm going to the front. this village, Itachi shall NOT come to nought",as Sasuke planning to go to the battlefield because he doesn't want Itachi's legacy (the village) to be wasted/destroyed etc  I don't think Sasuke can turn after this, it took a lot of effort for him to get to this point. I reckon Kishi will focus on his redemption now. 





takL said:


> some of the lines from the raw
> 
> Sasuke: isnt it ironic that the Shinobi who understood you the best was an Uchiha ?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the raw translation takL  

It's nice to have what Sasuke said about Danzou clarified. 

I like how at the end Hashi says 'this war will be the last one for the world', it further implies that Sasuke won't follow Madara's path.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 14, 2013)

takL said:


> well he used to be quite impressionable and gullible like a sponge as itachi put it as in the past.
> not anymore. sasuke 'don't worry. Im not an innocence or a child'



sasuke is all grown up.


----------

